# virus attack



## callmeastha (Jan 30, 2009)

i have a vius in my pc.mcafee is not running so i cannot scan my pc.
1.if i press ctrl+alt+del it says task manager has been disabled by your administrator.
2.it says framedyn.dll missing when i boot.
3.when i boot it also says error while unpacking program,code lp5.

can u tell me which virus this is and how do i get rid of it


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 30, 2009)

Can you run HijackThis? Post the analysis log out here.


----------



## mrintech (Jan 30, 2009)

Go for Online Scan.

If possible try to scan with the following software with updated definitions:

* *www.superantispyware.com/download.html 
* *www.emsisoft.com/en/software/free/


----------



## confused!! (Jan 30, 2009)

I would suggest a simple format if there is nothing important to back up


----------



## callmeastha (Jan 31, 2009)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 2:46:03 PM, on 1/31/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16762)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\regwiz.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
C:\Program Files\Ares\Ares.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ups.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = *www2.iesearch.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = *go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = *go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = *go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = *go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\regwiz.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\codeblocks.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\c++.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\undname.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\deviceemulator.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\codeblocks.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\gcc.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\hhupd.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\ndetect.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\regwiz.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\ndetect.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\regwiz.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\ndetect.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\codeblocks.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\c++.exe,
O2 - BHO: IE7pro BHO - {00011268-E188-40DF-A514-835FCD78B1BF} - C:\Program Files\IE7pro\IE7pro.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: mwsBar BHO - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Webshots Toolbar - {C17590D2-ECB4-4b15-8820-F58798DCC118} - C:\Program Files\Webshots\WSToolbar4IE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: My Web Search - {07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\McAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [services] C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ares] "C:\Program Files\Ares\Ares.exe" -h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cdoosoft] C:\WINDOWS\system32\olhrwef.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [phnzmwoa.exe] C:\WINDOWS\phnzmwoa.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [dbthqnjx.exe] C:\WINDOWS\dbthqnjx.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [fpoctpge.exe] C:\WINDOWS\fpoctpge.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [ntpgdfri.exe] C:\WINDOWS\ntpgdfri.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [fpoodsds.exe] C:\WINDOWS\fpoodsds.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [ntsvrmmb.exe] C:\WINDOWS\ntsvrmmb.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [xlpkmxkj.exe] C:\WINDOWS\xlpkmxkj.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [zzebrzbp.exe] C:\WINDOWS\zzebrzbp.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [zzjyxknw.exe] C:\WINDOWS\zzjyxknw.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [phnrpqxj.exe] C:\WINDOWS\phnrpqxj.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [jrumpngd.exe] C:\WINDOWS\jrumpngd.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [vxsiydhj.exe] C:\WINDOWS\vxsiydhj.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [hdlpkxog.exe] C:\WINDOWS\hdlpkxog.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [phnzmwoa.exe] C:\WINDOWS\phnzmwoa.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O7 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Add animation to IncrediMail Style Box - C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\resources\WebMenuImg.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Clean Traces - C:\Program Files\DAP\Privacy Package\dapcleanerie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - *edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?p=ZKfox000
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Webshots Photo Search - res://C:\Program Files\Webshots\WSToolbar4IE.dll/MENUSEARCH.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: IE7pro Preferences - {0026439F-A980-4f18-8C95-4F1CBBF9C1D8} - C:\Program Files\IE7pro\IE7pro.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: IE7pro Preferences - {0026439F-A980-4f18-8C95-4F1CBBF9C1D8} - C:\Program Files\IE7pro\IE7pro.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Start Menu\Programs\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O11 - Options group: [JAVA_IBM] Java (IBM)
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - *download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - *fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{9D4797F6-EE53-4587-BD01-42CAC40FE94C}: NameServer = 203.94.227.70,203.94.243.70
O23 - Service: Ares Chatroom server (AresChatServer) - Ares Development Group - C:\Program Files\Ares\chatServer.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: My Web Search Service (MyWebSearchService) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwssvc.exe

--
End of file - 8729 bytes


----------



## callmeastha (Jan 31, 2009)

i scanned using uniblue registry booster and it found some 1702 registry errors or problems.log is as below

Scan results Scanning date:	Sat, January 31, 2009 - 03:00 PM
Total problems found:	1702

Scanning section:	Activex, OLE, COM sections
Entries found:	727
Entries:
	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{00011268-E188-40DF-A514-835FCD78B1BF}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\IE7pro\IE7pro.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\Program Files\IE7pro\IE7pro.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{00011268-E188-40DF-A514-835FCD78B1BF} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{0002CE02-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}\LocalServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key LocalServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{0002CE02-0000-0000-C000-000000000046} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{0003000a-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}\ProgID
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key ProgID under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{0003000a-0000-0000-C000-000000000046} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{0025F2F6-5458-478E-997C-76BBB056B3D6}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {D812FCF0-E574-49E5-9760-88065B013F9C}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{0025F2F6-5458-478E-997C-76BBB056B3D6}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {D812FCF0-E574-49E5-9760-88065B013F9C} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{01C3D4A0-A701-11D1-8324-00A024CAA292}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{01C3D4A0-A701-11D1-8324-00A024CAA292} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{01C3D4A1-A701-11D1-8324-00A024CAA292}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{01C3D4A1-A701-11D1-8324-00A024CAA292} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{01C3D4A2-A701-11D1-8324-00A024CAA292}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{01C3D4A2-A701-11D1-8324-00A024CAA292} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{01C3D4A3-A701-11D1-8324-00A024CAA292}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{01C3D4A3-A701-11D1-8324-00A024CAA292} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{01C3D4A4-A701-11D1-8324-00A024CAA292}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{01C3D4A4-A701-11D1-8324-00A024CAA292} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{01C3D4A5-A701-11D1-8324-00A024CAA292}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{01C3D4A5-A701-11D1-8324-00A024CAA292} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{01C3D4A6-A701-11D1-8324-00A024CAA292}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{01C3D4A6-A701-11D1-8324-00A024CAA292} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{01C3D4A7-A701-11D1-8324-00A024CAA292}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{01C3D4A7-A701-11D1-8324-00A024CAA292} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{01C3D4A8-A701-11D1-8324-00A024CAA292}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{01C3D4A8-A701-11D1-8324-00A024CAA292} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{0482E074-C5B7-101A-82E0-08002B36A333}\LocalServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key LocalServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{0482E074-C5B7-101A-82E0-08002B36A333} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{0507EEDE-3AE7-49C7-BF37-0EB4A62D8638}\LocalServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe"
	Reason: ( The LocalServer32 points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{0507EEDE-3AE7-49C7-BF37-0EB4A62D8638} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{058C1509-2201-11D2-BFC1-00805F858323}\LocalServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key LocalServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{058C1509-2201-11D2-BFC1-00805F858323} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{058C1536-2201-11D2-BFC1-00805F858323}\LocalServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key LocalServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{058C1536-2201-11D2-BFC1-00805F858323} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{05EB6C68-DBAB-11CD-B3CA-00AA0047BA4F}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{05EB6C68-DBAB-11CD-B3CA-00AA0047BA4F} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{090CD9A2-DA1A-11CD-B3CA-00AA0047BA4F}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{090CD9A2-DA1A-11CD-B3CA-00AA0047BA4F} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{090CD9AA-DA1A-11CD-B3CA-00AA0047BA4F}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{090CD9AA-DA1A-11CD-B3CA-00AA0047BA4F} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{090CD9AE-DA1A-11CD-B3CA-00AA0047BA4F}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{090CD9AE-DA1A-11CD-B3CA-00AA0047BA4F} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{090CD9AF-DA1A-11CD-B3CA-00AA0047BA4F}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{090CD9AF-DA1A-11CD-B3CA-00AA0047BA4F} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{0b1511cd-37ee-4f0a-9647-cb2785b68a29}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{0b1511cd-37ee-4f0a-9647-cb2785b68a29}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{0C392235-EB18-41CC-8EAD-59B9A6D58DBF}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rdsf3260.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rdsf3260.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{0C392235-EB18-41CC-8EAD-59B9A6D58DBF} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{0CFA3FB2-47F4-4157-A162-648CAA980DE2}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{0CFA3FB2-47F4-4157-A162-648CAA980DE2} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{0edcdb7d-cd9e-44e6-9e9a-adbaa85540e8}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{0edcdb7d-cd9e-44e6-9e9a-adbaa85540e8}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{10AE1B6E-6512-11D1-BB8E-0060083178D8}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{10AE1B6E-6512-11D1-BB8E-0060083178D8} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{10AE1B71-6512-11D1-BB8E-0060083178D8}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{10AE1B71-6512-11D1-BB8E-0060083178D8} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{13DE4A42-8D21-4C8E-BF9C-8F69CB068FCA}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {A0D076DB-B3AC-47CF-AFA2-244C6B9272FC}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{13DE4A42-8D21-4C8E-BF9C-8F69CB068FCA}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {A0D076DB-B3AC-47CF-AFA2-244C6B9272FC} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{15AFE201-8D63-7C14-2165-38E87248F036}\LocalServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key LocalServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{15AFE201-8D63-7C14-2165-38E87248F036} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{198184FA-B837-11D0-8DF1-00C04FB68D60}\LocalServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Common\Tools\tstcon32.exe
	Reason: ( The LocalServer32 points to the missing program C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Common\Tools\tstcon32.exe in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{198184FA-B837-11D0-8DF1-00C04FB68D60} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{19EFC4D2-5251-4EB5-84C8-5A970FF8F5E0}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{19EFC4D2-5251-4EB5-84C8-5A970FF8F5E0} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{1c613f47-70c5-4551-a264-f7254139854c}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{1c613f47-70c5-4551-a264-f7254139854c}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{1C7DB2E8-83AA-4288-81BE-5A46D1F10DDE}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {F7728B2F-606E-4C69-8EE0-227E160C23B2}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{1C7DB2E8-83AA-4288-81BE-5A46D1F10DDE}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {F7728B2F-606E-4C69-8EE0-227E160C23B2} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{1FF84C3B-1140-4eb6-BE38-4BE618D2E7D6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: %SystemRoot%\system32\eapa3hst.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program %SystemRoot%\system32\eapa3hst.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{1FF84C3B-1140-4eb6-BE38-4BE618D2E7D6} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{203b1eed-db9f-40fb-87bd-1990982017d2}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4f15a451-b14f-4067-8b78-50e7837148d2}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{203b1eed-db9f-40fb-87bd-1990982017d2}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {4f15a451-b14f-4067-8b78-50e7837148d2} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{21DB24D5-9DD7-4F6F-993A-5FB0980EC5DB}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {D812FCF0-E574-49E5-9760-88065B013F9C}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{21DB24D5-9DD7-4F6F-993A-5FB0980EC5DB}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {D812FCF0-E574-49E5-9760-88065B013F9C} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{22D6F312-B0F6-11D0-94AB-0080C74C7E95}\LocalServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key LocalServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{22D6F312-B0F6-11D0-94AB-0080C74C7E95} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{23399C73-7D90-4EA6-BA20-5435E850F79E}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {B1DA0FEB-82F7-4023-A2C9-E09C193D138F}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{23399C73-7D90-4EA6-BA20-5435E850F79E}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {B1DA0FEB-82F7-4023-A2C9-E09C193D138F} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{2871FC9B-5E34-4AAE-9E9C-EBD1652D5C92}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RhapsodyPlayerEngine\nprhapengine.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\Program Files\Real\RhapsodyPlayerEngine\nprhapengine.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{2871FC9B-5E34-4AAE-9E9C-EBD1652D5C92} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{288C57ED-9573-41C3-80D4-ECB65A2CCF40}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {5AAA3F4D-CDE3-4351-93F1-6E4BDDB0CA47}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{288C57ED-9573-41C3-80D4-ECB65A2CCF40}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {5AAA3F4D-CDE3-4351-93F1-6E4BDDB0CA47} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{2A6CE3EF-9D1B-4CB3-9221-9ACFAEAA42A6}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {07958A64-4537-4D5A-A640-4447BD918636}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{2A6CE3EF-9D1B-4CB3-9221-9ACFAEAA42A6}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {07958A64-4537-4D5A-A640-4447BD918636} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{2cfa30da-118b-4ca3-aaf3-f474162302e5}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\HXAudioDeviceHook.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\HXAudioDeviceHook.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{2cfa30da-118b-4ca3-aaf3-f474162302e5} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{2F26B9C0-DB31-11CD-B3CA-00AA0047BA4F}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{2F26B9C0-DB31-11CD-B3CA-00AA0047BA4F} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{3753737C-DD75-11D2-966A-00C04F79487A}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {D1446E16-E0DE-11D2-966A-00C04F79487A}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{3753737C-DD75-11D2-966A-00C04F79487A}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {D1446E16-E0DE-11D2-966A-00C04F79487A} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{3918D75F-0ACB-41F2-B733-92AA15BCECF6}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {9903F14C-12CE-4C99-9986-2EE3D7D588A8}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{3918D75F-0ACB-41F2-B733-92AA15BCECF6}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {9903F14C-12CE-4C99-9986-2EE3D7D588A8} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{39A2C2A6-4778-11D2-9BDB-204C4F4F5020}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {39A2C297-4778-11D2-9BDB-204C4F4F5020}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{39A2C2A6-4778-11D2-9BDB-204C4F4F5020}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {39A2C297-4778-11D2-9BDB-204C4F4F5020} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{39A2C2A9-4778-11D2-9BDB-204C4F4F5020}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {39A2C297-4778-11D2-9BDB-204C4F4F5020}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{39A2C2A9-4778-11D2-9BDB-204C4F4F5020}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {39A2C297-4778-11D2-9BDB-204C4F4F5020} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{3C5BEAC9-9407-4290-A4D8-B4E3E72D41F2}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: D:\MEGAMA~1\MegaIeFn.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program D:\MEGAMA~1\MegaIeFn.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{3C5BEAC9-9407-4290-A4D8-B4E3E72D41F2} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{3CCAEBE4-76B8-4F7F-AFE4-8B8D5AEEC430}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {E9C70375-7B07-48F8-8FD7-8E4A8346ABA2}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{3CCAEBE4-76B8-4F7F-AFE4-8B8D5AEEC430}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {E9C70375-7B07-48F8-8FD7-8E4A8346ABA2} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{3ED232B4-0346-4A74-A883-B85B69ADA6A4}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {D812FCF0-E574-49E5-9760-88065B013F9C}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{3ED232B4-0346-4A74-A883-B85B69ADA6A4}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {D812FCF0-E574-49E5-9760-88065B013F9C} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{3F2BBC05-40DF-11D2-9455-00104BC936FF}\LocalServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: D:\WAREZP~1\warez.exe
	Reason: ( The LocalServer32 points to the missing program D:\WAREZP~1\warez.exe in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{3F2BBC05-40DF-11D2-9455-00104BC936FF} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{405DE7C0-E7DD-11D2-92C5-00C0F01F77C1}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpau3260.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpau3260.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{405DE7C0-E7DD-11D2-92C5-00C0F01F77C1} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{42598DC4-5383-4EBA-BBC6-730BF1952005}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{42598DC4-5383-4EBA-BBC6-730BF1952005} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{43918f8f-f3be-4760-b4bb-6c89d9d91487}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Winamp3\Wacs\cddbcontrolwinamp.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\Program Files\Winamp3\Wacs\cddbcontrolwinamp.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{43918f8f-f3be-4760-b4bb-6c89d9d91487} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{43918f8f-f3be-4760-b4bb-6c89d9d91487}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {d941655f-d376-4809-818c-df9ed6039ad3}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{43918f8f-f3be-4760-b4bb-6c89d9d91487}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {d941655f-d376-4809-818c-df9ed6039ad3} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{44b09a5f-5dee-4539-8001-d4b2d45c2876}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Winamp3\Wacs\cddbcontrolwinamp.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\Program Files\Winamp3\Wacs\cddbcontrolwinamp.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{44b09a5f-5dee-4539-8001-d4b2d45c2876} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{44b09a5f-5dee-4539-8001-d4b2d45c2876}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {d941655f-d376-4809-818c-df9ed6039ad3}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{44b09a5f-5dee-4539-8001-d4b2d45c2876}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {d941655f-d376-4809-818c-df9ed6039ad3} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{457A23DF-6F2A-4684-91D0-317FB768D87C}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {179C8845-1F8D-498D-82BB-949CDF2C7236}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{457A23DF-6F2A-4684-91D0-317FB768D87C}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {179C8845-1F8D-498D-82BB-949CDF2C7236} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{45DE04A6-22B9-41A4-9883-788B692A1E1F}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {FF518CBD-8122-411F-88FC-F117D80FF0AB}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{45DE04A6-22B9-41A4-9883-788B692A1E1F}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {FF518CBD-8122-411F-88FC-F117D80FF0AB} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{466D66FA-9616-11D2-9342-0000F875AE17}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {466D66ED-9616-11D2-9342-0000F875AE17}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{466D66FA-9616-11D2-9342-0000F875AE17}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {466D66ED-9616-11D2-9342-0000F875AE17} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{46986115-84D6-459c-8F95-52DD653E532E}\LocalServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe"
	Reason: ( The LocalServer32 points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{46986115-84D6-459c-8F95-52DD653E532E} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{47f59200-8783-11d2-8343-00a0c945a819}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {47f59201-8783-11d2-8343-00a0c945a819 }
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{47f59200-8783-11d2-8343-00a0c945a819}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {47f59201-8783-11d2-8343-00a0c945a819 } )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{4A2ED8F4-306F-4268-908A-68C14664794A}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {AED53E03-1651-4b91-8272-E9B17EF64185}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{4A2ED8F4-306F-4268-908A-68C14664794A}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {AED53E03-1651-4b91-8272-E9B17EF64185} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{4CFB5280-800B-4367-848F-5A13EBF27F1D}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{4CFB5280-800B-4367-848F-5A13EBF27F1D} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{4D50EBC1-F054-4110-8D92-700E630361A6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpplugprot.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpplugprot.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{4D50EBC1-F054-4110-8D92-700E630361A6} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{4ECB650F-4630-41D3-AC9A-C8F926FC5907}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {246E5F49-035B-4962-B353-6861193396FB}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{4ECB650F-4630-41D3-AC9A-C8F926FC5907}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {246E5F49-035B-4962-B353-6861193396FB} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{5440837F-4BFF-4AE5-A1B1-7722ECC6332A}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {0EF20641-8773-4B65-955C-C12C206EB86C}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{5440837F-4BFF-4AE5-A1B1-7722ECC6332A}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {0EF20641-8773-4B65-955C-C12C206EB86C} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{579C2259-BB22-4755-9399-C38E8EA832C7}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {5AAA3F4D-CDE3-4351-93F1-6E4BDDB0CA47}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{579C2259-BB22-4755-9399-C38E8EA832C7}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {5AAA3F4D-CDE3-4351-93F1-6E4BDDB0CA47} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{5871702C-E262-4608-B299-1DEA085AAF34}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {A3D53D14-51CC-476C-8ABB-1D0DF44D3C8A}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{5871702C-E262-4608-B299-1DEA085AAF34}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {A3D53D14-51CC-476C-8ABB-1D0DF44D3C8A} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{58949236-90BE-456a-97D1-CE76A623CFD0}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {984F3FDF-1184-432b-A126-FCB279ABC966}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{58949236-90BE-456a-97D1-CE76A623CFD0}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {984F3FDF-1184-432b-A126-FCB279ABC966} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{5A8371A3-0C6D-487b-B3C8-46D785C4C940}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\WINDOWS\system32\eapahost.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\WINDOWS\system32\eapahost.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{5A8371A3-0C6D-487b-B3C8-46D785C4C940} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{5F3635ED-E15F-4A15-8D03-8ECC7782EA58}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {5AAA3F4D-CDE3-4351-93F1-6E4BDDB0CA47}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{5F3635ED-E15F-4A15-8D03-8ECC7782EA58}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {5AAA3F4D-CDE3-4351-93F1-6E4BDDB0CA47} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{6089A37E-EB8A-482D-BD6F-F9F46904D16D}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {0EF20641-8773-4B65-955C-C12C206EB86C}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{6089A37E-EB8A-482D-BD6F-F9F46904D16D}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {0EF20641-8773-4B65-955C-C12C206EB86C} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{612fbd09-aad2-4f1c-ba97-f56658b1161b}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{612fbd09-aad2-4f1c-ba97-f56658b1161b}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{649EEC1E-B579-4E8C-BB3B-4997F8426536}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {CC12D59D-1FE0-4297-850C-B0F9E22BD7BE}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{649EEC1E-B579-4E8C-BB3B-4997F8426536}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {CC12D59D-1FE0-4297-850C-B0F9E22BD7BE} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{6572EE16-5FE5-4331-BB6D-76A49C56E423}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {0EF20641-8773-4B65-955C-C12C206EB86C}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{6572EE16-5FE5-4331-BB6D-76A49C56E423}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {0EF20641-8773-4B65-955C-C12C206EB86C} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{66A6CE56-084B-4a9d-99C6-F508263BEEF0}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {AC493587-09E3-4f0f-B01A-F1A00BCC9AD5}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{66A6CE56-084B-4a9d-99C6-F508263BEEF0}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {AC493587-09E3-4f0f-B01A-F1A00BCC9AD5} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{712a2867-02b2-402b-8f8d-74437494dcfb}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{712a2867-02b2-402b-8f8d-74437494dcfb}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{73FDDC80-AEA9-101A-98A7-00AA00374959}\LocalServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key LocalServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{73FDDC80-AEA9-101A-98A7-00AA00374959} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{73FDDC80-AEA9-101A-98A7-00AA00374959}\InprocHandler32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocHandler32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{73FDDC80-AEA9-101A-98A7-00AA00374959} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{73FDDC80-AEA9-101A-98A7-00AA00374959}\ProgID
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key ProgID under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{73FDDC80-AEA9-101A-98A7-00AA00374959} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{75C11604-5C51-48B2-B786-DF5E51D10EC9}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{75C11604-5C51-48B2-B786-DF5E51D10EC9} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{7734D7CA-A810-4634-A32C-10F322EE0525}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\WireControl.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\WireControl.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{7734D7CA-A810-4634-A32C-10F322EE0525} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{77A366BA-2BE4-4a1e-9263-7734AA3E99A2}\LocalServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe"
	Reason: ( The LocalServer32 points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{77A366BA-2BE4-4a1e-9263-7734AA3E99A2} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{78D0C657-22F0-4E19-A34A-757B14A30344}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {D812FCF0-E574-49E5-9760-88065B013F9C}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{78D0C657-22F0-4E19-A34A-757B14A30344}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {D812FCF0-E574-49E5-9760-88065B013F9C} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{7b9717b1-2d9b-4d14-b2da-d4bf5a28c6af}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{7b9717b1-2d9b-4d14-b2da-d4bf5a28c6af}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{7D4734E6-047E-41e2-AEAA-E763B4739DC4}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4B288991-E57A-4400-B6A2-89CE10F9F520}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{7D4734E6-047E-41e2-AEAA-E763B4739DC4}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {4B288991-E57A-4400-B6A2-89CE10F9F520} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{800DD100-DB43-11CE-914E-00A004000162}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{800DD100-DB43-11CE-914E-00A004000162} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{81397204-F51A-4571-8D7B-DC030521AABD}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {CC12D59D-1FE0-4297-850C-B0F9E22BD7BE}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{81397204-F51A-4571-8D7B-DC030521AABD}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {CC12D59D-1FE0-4297-850C-B0F9E22BD7BE} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{82ec66ad-6a51-4aa5-8788-dea156a4580b}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\gtalkwmp1.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\gtalkwmp1.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{82ec66ad-6a51-4aa5-8788-dea156a4580b} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{847B4DF5-4B61-11D2-9BDB-204C4F4F5020}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {39A2C297-4778-11D2-9BDB-204C4F4F5020}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{847B4DF5-4B61-11D2-9BDB-204C4F4F5020}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {39A2C297-4778-11D2-9BDB-204C4F4F5020} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D04-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D04-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D05-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D05-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D06-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D06-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D07-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D07-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D08-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D08-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D13-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D13-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D14-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D14-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D15-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D15-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D16-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D16-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D17-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D17-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D18-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D18-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D19-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D19-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D1A-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D1A-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D1B-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D1B-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D1C-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D1C-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D1D-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D1D-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D1E-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D1E-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D1F-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D1F-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D20-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D20-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D22-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D22-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D23-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D23-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D24-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D24-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D25-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D25-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D26-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D26-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D27-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D27-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D28-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D28-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D29-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D29-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D2A-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D2A-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D2B-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D2B-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D2C-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{85980D2C-9851-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{88895560-9AA2-1069-930E-00AA0030EBC8}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\WINDOWS\System32\hticons.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\WINDOWS\System32\hticons.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{88895560-9AA2-1069-930E-00AA0030EBC8} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{888D5481-CABB-11D1-8505-00A0C91F9CA0}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {888D5473-CABB-11D1-8505-00A0C91F9CA0}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{888D5481-CABB-11D1-8505-00A0C91F9CA0}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {888D5473-CABB-11D1-8505-00A0C91F9CA0} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{8931FAC9-A4C7-11D1-A0FD-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{8931FAC9-A4C7-11D1-A0FD-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{8931FACB-A4C7-11D1-A0FD-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{8931FACB-A4C7-11D1-A0FD-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{894E01B0-45A0-48BE-96F5-99D379747BC0}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {97E4E3F4-0721-4C2C-9482-B93D9D8963B7}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{894E01B0-45A0-48BE-96F5-99D379747BC0}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {97E4E3F4-0721-4C2C-9482-B93D9D8963B7} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{8AE883D6-9EAD-455a-B37D-EF0B77F00C58}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {A3D53D14-51CC-476C-8ABB-1D0DF44D3C8A}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{8AE883D6-9EAD-455a-B37D-EF0B77F00C58}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {A3D53D14-51CC-476C-8ABB-1D0DF44D3C8A} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{8DD448E6-C188-4aed-AF92-44956194EB1F}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4B288991-E57A-4400-B6A2-89CE10F9F520}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{8DD448E6-C188-4aed-AF92-44956194EB1F}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {4B288991-E57A-4400-B6A2-89CE10F9F520} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{91DA6287-52F0-4CCF-9D67-72842C9BB367}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: D:\ANURAG\GAMES\BEETLE~1\ui\SwDRM.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program D:\ANURAG\GAMES\BEETLE~1\ui\SwDRM.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{91DA6287-52F0-4CCF-9D67-72842C9BB367} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{93A8F64D-BA88-4A6F-9610-86EC341D012E}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4969FD96-60C5-4C78-A1B0-E461599D4925}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{93A8F64D-BA88-4A6F-9610-86EC341D012E}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {4969FD96-60C5-4C78-A1B0-E461599D4925} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{940f79d9-2062-41b7-a22f-9e99ffdd1b85}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{940f79d9-2062-41b7-a22f-9e99ffdd1b85}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9575D2DE-7FA1-451F-A225-C9265E12DB38}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {C7BE69F5-B30F-4E1D-A9BB-93EDEC02358D}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9575D2DE-7FA1-451F-A225-C9265E12DB38}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {C7BE69F5-B30F-4E1D-A9BB-93EDEC02358D} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{96632d1e-f3eb-4f54-ba79-9969692db659}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Winamp3\Wacs\cddbuiwinamp.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\Program Files\Winamp3\Wacs\cddbuiwinamp.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{96632d1e-f3eb-4f54-ba79-9969692db659} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{96632d1e-f3eb-4f54-ba79-9969692db659}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {a5bc08c7-3ff3-4cea-9b3b-568ae3236ba0}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{96632d1e-f3eb-4f54-ba79-9969692db659}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {a5bc08c7-3ff3-4cea-9b3b-568ae3236ba0} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9871f8af-152a-4651-834c-cdc5fe61c14c}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9871f8af-152a-4651-834c-cdc5fe61c14c}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9A34CBAD-3DAB-4439-9D6E-FE717F04C224}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {8D930AEA-9885-4A1C-9E3A-66F2D7BD3DF2}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9A34CBAD-3DAB-4439-9D6E-FE717F04C224}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {8D930AEA-9885-4A1C-9E3A-66F2D7BD3DF2} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9BAF2374-771E-437b-A752-2B584A5B9200}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpshellextension.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpshellextension.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9BAF2374-771E-437b-A752-2B584A5B9200} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9DAA7B9D-CE5B-42CE-B942-32BBC284AC44}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: %SystemRoot%\system32\eapa3hst.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program %SystemRoot%\system32\eapa3hst.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9DAA7B9D-CE5B-42CE-B942-32BBC284AC44} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9e42f1b8-de23-4af5-a79a-0976e9ec5781}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9e42f1b8-de23-4af5-a79a-0976e9ec5781}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9EC674CD-6DDA-4973-865A-B0CB47E880B0}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {14FEE42C-10D7-4FF5-BF54-EB8A977A2E99}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9EC674CD-6DDA-4973-865A-B0CB47E880B0}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {14FEE42C-10D7-4FF5-BF54-EB8A977A2E99} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A04FABD8-98F7-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A04FABD8-98F7-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A04FABD9-98F7-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A04FABD9-98F7-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A04FABDA-98F7-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A04FABDA-98F7-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A04FABDB-98F7-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A04FABDB-98F7-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A04FABDC-98F7-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A04FABDC-98F7-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A04FABDD-98F7-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A04FABDD-98F7-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A04FABDE-98F7-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A04FABDE-98F7-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A04FABDF-98F7-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A04FABDF-98F7-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A04FABE1-98F7-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A04FABE1-98F7-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A04FABE2-98F7-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A04FABE2-98F7-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A04FABE3-98F7-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A04FABE3-98F7-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A04FABE4-98F7-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A04FABE4-98F7-11D1-A0F4-00C04FB67CF6} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A06B0DBC-8272-4D72-A366-B8090BBE1871}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpshellsearch.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpshellsearch.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A06B0DBC-8272-4D72-A366-B8090BBE1871} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A0F93E27-F05D-4153-A151-F3720369A4C7}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {273380E8-1438-4B2C-95B0-713284FBC302}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A0F93E27-F05D-4153-A151-F3720369A4C7}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {273380E8-1438-4B2C-95B0-713284FBC302} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A1E75357-881A-419E-83E2-BB16DB197C68}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {99F74582-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A1E75357-881A-419E-83E2-BB16DB197C68}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {99F74582-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A1F4E726-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {99F74582-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A1F4E726-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {99F74582-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A4C8B7C2-176D-40FC-8D13-FD0B0A0F83B3}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {5AAA3F4D-CDE3-4351-93F1-6E4BDDB0CA47}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A4C8B7C2-176D-40FC-8D13-FD0B0A0F83B3}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {5AAA3F4D-CDE3-4351-93F1-6E4BDDB0CA47} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A7EE7F34-3BD1-427f-9231-F941E9B7E1FE}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {CC12D59D-1FE0-4297-850C-B0F9E22BD7BE}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A7EE7F34-3BD1-427f-9231-F941E9B7E1FE}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {CC12D59D-1FE0-4297-850C-B0F9E22BD7BE} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{a861a366-0c7a-484b-9116-f366bf0fa23f}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{a861a366-0c7a-484b-9116-f366bf0fa23f}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{ad763fa6-3b90-41ab-bd44-4f832beee55f}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {1a37cba3-a2ad-48c3-aae2-434623d2f90d}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{ad763fa6-3b90-41ab-bd44-4f832beee55f}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {1a37cba3-a2ad-48c3-aae2-434623d2f90d} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{B02F4EEB-78D3-414D-8814-7E88F4828C28}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {D812FCF0-E574-49E5-9760-88065B013F9C}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{B02F4EEB-78D3-414D-8814-7E88F4828C28}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {D812FCF0-E574-49E5-9760-88065B013F9C} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{B0D12372-6532-11D1-BB8F-0060083178D8}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{B0D12372-6532-11D1-BB8F-0060083178D8} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{B0D12374-6532-11D1-BB8F-0060083178D8}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{B0D12374-6532-11D1-BB8F-0060083178D8} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{B0D12376-6532-11D1-BB8F-0060083178D8}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{B0D12376-6532-11D1-BB8F-0060083178D8} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{B0E28D63-52F6-4e30-992B-78ECF97268E9}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: %SystemRoot%\system32\eapa3hst.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program %SystemRoot%\system32\eapa3hst.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{B0E28D63-52F6-4e30-992B-78ECF97268E9} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{B119EB0C-C021-46CF-85B0-34A760E0D5FE}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\IE7pro\IE7pro.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\Program Files\IE7pro\IE7pro.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{B119EB0C-C021-46CF-85B0-34A760E0D5FE} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{B1E29D59-A675-11D2-8302-00C04F8EE6C0}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {9903F14C-12CE-4c99-9986-2EE3D7D588A8}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{B1E29D59-A675-11D2-8302-00C04F8EE6C0}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {9903F14C-12CE-4c99-9986-2EE3D7D588A8} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{B2A7FD52-301F-4348-B93A-638C6DE49229}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4B288991-E57A-4400-B6A2-89CE10F9F520}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{B2A7FD52-301F-4348-B93A-638C6DE49229}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {4B288991-E57A-4400-B6A2-89CE10F9F520} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{B3457AC0-D40C-4370-9276-231ADB1E6192}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rdsf3260.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rdsf3260.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{B3457AC0-D40C-4370-9276-231ADB1E6192} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{B3E0E785-BD78-4366-9560-B7DABE2723BE}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{B3E0E785-BD78-4366-9560-B7DABE2723BE} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{b5f8350b-0548-48b1-a6ee-88bd00b4a5e7}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {54559DA5-7D94-42C6-B8F1-E3910737BBF1}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{b5f8350b-0548-48b1-a6ee-88bd00b4a5e7}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {54559DA5-7D94-42C6-B8F1-E3910737BBF1} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{B697E7A8-1154-B2F2-2713-AA20D6BCE191}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4712247A-3E57-4BCC-B340-D802240E550F}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{B697E7A8-1154-B2F2-2713-AA20D6BCE191}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {4712247A-3E57-4BCC-B340-D802240E550F} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{bc91ed21-e702-44e5-aa88-9f2f70e986c6}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{bc91ed21-e702-44e5-aa88-9f2f70e986c6}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{BDEADEDA-C265-11D0-BCED-00A0C90AB50F}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {BDEADEC33-C265-11d0-BCED-00A0C90AB50F}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{BDEADEDA-C265-11D0-BCED-00A0C90AB50F}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {BDEADEC33-C265-11d0-BCED-00A0C90AB50F} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{BF426F7E-7A5E-44D6-830C-A390EA9462A3}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {0EF20641-8773-4B65-955C-C12C206EB86C}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{BF426F7E-7A5E-44D6-830C-A390EA9462A3}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {0EF20641-8773-4B65-955C-C12C206EB86C} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{BF4C25B5-CD0A-4770-B2F5-750A4407957F}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {D812FCF0-E574-49E5-9760-88065B013F9C}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{BF4C25B5-CD0A-4770-B2F5-750A4407957F}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {D812FCF0-E574-49E5-9760-88065B013F9C} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5838ED9-78F2-4c47-8B6B-2ACF9FA16F44}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpplugprot.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpplugprot.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5838ED9-78F2-4c47-8B6B-2ACF9FA16F44} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C657669A-754D-4E13-BB96-B7269F2078F0}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {D812FCF0-E574-49E5-9760-88065B013F9C}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C657669A-754D-4E13-BB96-B7269F2078F0}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {D812FCF0-E574-49E5-9760-88065B013F9C} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{CE3FB1D1-02AE-4a5f-A6E9-D9F1B4073E6C}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4B288991-E57A-4400-B6A2-89CE10F9F520}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{CE3FB1D1-02AE-4a5f-A6E9-D9F1B4073E6C}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {4B288991-E57A-4400-B6A2-89CE10F9F520} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{CEF4D40F-ACA5-40BA-8F3B-161A594A1A39}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rdsf3260.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rdsf3260.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{CEF4D40F-ACA5-40BA-8F3B-161A594A1A39} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D3E34B21-9D75-101A-8C3D-00AA001A1652}\LocalServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key LocalServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D3E34B21-9D75-101A-8C3D-00AA001A1652} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D3E34B21-9D75-101A-8C3D-00AA001A1652}\InprocHandler32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocHandler32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D3E34B21-9D75-101A-8C3D-00AA001A1652} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D3E34B21-9D75-101A-8C3D-00AA001A1652}\ProgID
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key ProgID under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D3E34B21-9D75-101A-8C3D-00AA001A1652} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{d4387178-98ca-4929-b8e3-a11cd2f333a6}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Winamp3\Wacs\cddbcontrolwinamp.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\Program Files\Winamp3\Wacs\cddbcontrolwinamp.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{d4387178-98ca-4929-b8e3-a11cd2f333a6} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{d4387178-98ca-4929-b8e3-a11cd2f333a6}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {d941655f-d376-4809-818c-df9ed6039ad3}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{d4387178-98ca-4929-b8e3-a11cd2f333a6}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {d941655f-d376-4809-818c-df9ed6039ad3} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D830B35A-45D2-4828-83E9-2338DCB70620}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\WireControl.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\WireControl.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D830B35A-45D2-4828-83E9-2338DCB70620} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D9F6EE60-58C9-458B-88E1-2F908FD7F87C}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {9903F14C-12CE-4C99-9986-2EE3D7D588A8}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D9F6EE60-58C9-458B-88E1-2F908FD7F87C}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {9903F14C-12CE-4C99-9986-2EE3D7D588A8} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{DA93E903-C843-11D2-A084-00C04F8EF9B5}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {9903F14C-12CE-4c99-9986-2EE3D7D588A8}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{DA93E903-C843-11D2-A084-00C04F8EF9B5}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {9903F14C-12CE-4c99-9986-2EE3D7D588A8} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{DC81C0CF-7800-11D1-BBAD-0060083178D8}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{DC81C0CF-7800-11D1-BBAD-0060083178D8} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{E20FCDC0-B983-47D5-9BF9-CEEA40C06EF0}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {8B085207-5868-4F07-99AB-A85041BD71F1}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{E20FCDC0-B983-47D5-9BF9-CEEA40C06EF0}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {8B085207-5868-4F07-99AB-A85041BD71F1} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{E30BCDC7-B311-4D48-BBA4-A80390DFD9E8}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {8B7B5B80-48BA-11d2-B1FD-0060977D86E2}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{E30BCDC7-B311-4D48-BBA4-A80390DFD9E8}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {8B7B5B80-48BA-11d2-B1FD-0060977D86E2} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{E3A3B1D9-5675-43c0-BF04-37BE11939FB7}\LocalServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key LocalServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{E3A3B1D9-5675-43c0-BF04-37BE11939FB7} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{e5b2709a-0e6b-45d3-83c8-ef90c2ed5340}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{e5b2709a-0e6b-45d3-83c8-ef90c2ed5340}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{e6028af3-ee0a-4e49-a043-c44437680ad8}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{e6028af3-ee0a-4e49-a043-c44437680ad8}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{ec39bf14-ca12-46cd-8ea2-b48d5a44350a}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{ec39bf14-ca12-46cd-8ea2-b48d5a44350a}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{EC468149-6916-11D2-9427-00C04F8EF48F}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{EC468149-6916-11D2-9427-00C04F8EF48F} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F0291081-E87C-4E07-97DA-A0A03761E586}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {0967C4D6-C1A8-4053-A501-3EA2BCC51E53}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F0291081-E87C-4E07-97DA-A0A03761E586}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {0967C4D6-C1A8-4053-A501-3EA2BCC51E53} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F0CB00CD-5A07-4D91-97F5-A8C92CDA93E4}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpshell.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpshell.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F0CB00CD-5A07-4D91-97F5-A8C92CDA93E4} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F0E42D40-368C-11D0-AD81-00A0C90DC8D9}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F0E42D40-368C-11D0-AD81-00A0C90DC8D9} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F0E42D50-368C-11D0-AD81-00A0C90DC8D9}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F0E42D50-368C-11D0-AD81-00A0C90DC8D9} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F0E42D60-368C-11D0-AD81-00A0C90DC8D9}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F0E42D60-368C-11D0-AD81-00A0C90DC8D9} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F1B9284F-E9DC-4e68-9D7E-42362A59F0FD}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4B288991-E57A-4400-B6A2-89CE10F9F520}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F1B9284F-E9DC-4e68-9D7E-42362A59F0FD}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {4B288991-E57A-4400-B6A2-89CE10F9F520} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{f1f2ece6-0289-4992-a536-f82dfc6f6d6e}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{f1f2ece6-0289-4992-a536-f82dfc6f6d6e}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F2175210-368C-11D0-AD81-00A0C90DC8D9}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key InprocServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F2175210-368C-11D0-AD81-00A0C90DC8D9} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F2DE7395-2AE7-4b40-A159-F7EF3C266D9C}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpshellextension.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpshellextension.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F2DE7395-2AE7-4b40-A159-F7EF3C266D9C} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{f495ebbe-a068-41fb-89b6-c605d20a2df3}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{f495ebbe-a068-41fb-89b6-c605d20a2df3}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {b3267063-8ab4-464d-a13c-1517bd6dc6f4} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FACB5ED2-7F99-11D0-ADE2-00A0C90DC8D9}\LocalServer32
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key LocalServer32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FACB5ED2-7F99-11D0-ADE2-00A0C90DC8D9} is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB42E697-579A-4EB7-BC01-0083EA580BCA}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {5AAA3F4D-CDE3-4351-93F1-6E4BDDB0CA47}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB42E697-579A-4EB7-BC01-0083EA580BCA}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {5AAA3F4D-CDE3-4351-93F1-6E4BDDB0CA47} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{fba38bcf-e23d-4979-811e-1326bbadb8c8}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Winamp3\Wacs\cddbcontrolwinamp.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\Program Files\Winamp3\Wacs\cddbcontrolwinamp.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{fba38bcf-e23d-4979-811e-1326bbadb8c8} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{fba38bcf-e23d-4979-811e-1326bbadb8c8}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {d941655f-d376-4809-818c-df9ed6039ad3}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{fba38bcf-e23d-4979-811e-1326bbadb8c8}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {d941655f-d376-4809-818c-df9ed6039ad3} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FC48CC30-4F3E-4fa1-803B-AD0E196A83B1}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {0EF20641-8773-4B65-955C-C12C206EB86C}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FC48CC30-4F3E-4fa1-803B-AD0E196A83B1}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {0EF20641-8773-4B65-955C-C12C206EB86C} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FDC7A535-4070-4B92-A0EA-D9994BCC0DC5}\InprocServer32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpplugins\ierpplug.dll
	Reason: ( The InprocServer32 points to the missing program C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpplugins\ierpplug.dll in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FDC7A535-4070-4B92-A0EA-D9994BCC0DC5} key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FE4A3D7F-DED7-47E9-9F97-4A9859B728B9}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {53431EA1-1A71-11d2-B1FC-006097838405}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FE4A3D7F-DED7-47E9-9F97-4A9859B728B9}\TypeLib key points to the missing Type Library {53431EA1-1A71-11d2-B1FC-006097838405} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{00020430-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}\1.0\HELPDIR
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key HELPDIR under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{00020430-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}\1.0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{0395EA67-4505-4667-A77D-AD4394298FF8}\2.0\0\win32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\DOCUME~1\selff\LOCALS~1\Temp\VBE\MSForms.exd
	Reason: ( The key win32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{0395EA67-4505-4667-A77D-AD4394298FF8}\2.0\0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{06DD38D0-D187-11CF-A80D-00C04FD74AD8}\1.0\0\win32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\WINDOWS\System32\plugin.ocx
	Reason: ( The key win32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{06DD38D0-D187-11CF-A80D-00C04FD74AD8}\1.0\0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{0E8D6857-879D-41E5-8B2F-2A75FE76E4AD}\1.0\0\win32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpshellextension.dll
	Reason: ( The key win32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{0E8D6857-879D-41E5-8B2F-2A75FE76E4AD}\1.0\0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{166B1BC7-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000}\1.0\HELPDIR
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key HELPDIR under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{166B1BC7-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000}\1.0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{25BE03A1-5B0A-4C4D-93CE-19A46B5B5BD8}\2.0\0\win32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\DOCUME~1\selff\LOCALS~1\Temp\Word8.0\MSForms.exd
	Reason: ( The key win32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{25BE03A1-5B0A-4C4D-93CE-19A46B5B5BD8}\2.0\0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{2AFF1CCF-28F4-48B5-8F3C-B4C310F0881C}\1.0\0\win32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpplugprot.dll
	Reason: ( The key win32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{2AFF1CCF-28F4-48B5-8F3C-B4C310F0881C}\1.0\0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{333A04DC-E916-463C-9658-00CAF7A01728}\1.0\0\win32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
	Reason: ( The key win32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{333A04DC-E916-463C-9658-00CAF7A01728}\1.0\0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{35902907-FC81-4BD3-A759-FA1BFA459DE2}\2.0\0\win32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\DOCUME~1\selff\LOCALS~1\Temp\VBE\MSForms.exd
	Reason: ( The key win32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{35902907-FC81-4BD3-A759-FA1BFA459DE2}\2.0\0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{405DE7B2-E7DD-11D2-92C5-00C0F01F77C1}\1.0\0\win32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpau3260.dll
	Reason: ( The key win32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{405DE7B2-E7DD-11D2-92C5-00C0F01F77C1}\1.0\0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{43136EB0-D36C-11CF-ADBC-00AA00A80033}\1.0\HELPDIR
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key HELPDIR under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{43136EB0-D36C-11CF-ADBC-00AA00A80033}\1.0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{4C096B39-3905-4282-BE0D-E2510F523893}\1.0\HELPDIR
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key HELPDIR under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{4C096B39-3905-4282-BE0D-E2510F523893}\1.0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{5253E6E2-4B0D-4662-B24A-D4633E74911E}\1.0\0\win32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\WireControl.dll
	Reason: ( The key win32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{5253E6E2-4B0D-4662-B24A-D4633E74911E}\1.0\0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{532CB711-43B4-4FF7-9C57-CEFD5AF5FBE4}\1.0\0\win32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\DOCUME~1\selff\LOCALS~1\Temp\PPT10.0\ShockwaveFlashObjects.exd
	Reason: ( The key win32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{532CB711-43B4-4FF7-9C57-CEFD5AF5FBE4}\1.0\0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{547E3434-7CF2-4805-9CEE-53624610D9C7}\1.0\0\win32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\IE7pro\IE7pro.dll
	Reason: ( The key win32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{547E3434-7CF2-4805-9CEE-53624610D9C7}\1.0\0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{57150970-FD2A-11CF-84A3-00A0C90DC8D9}\1.0\HELPDIR
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key HELPDIR under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{57150970-FD2A-11CF-84A3-00A0C90DC8D9}\1.0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{7498620A-3D3A-4D5D-8181-6947A0999BAF}\1.0\0\win32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RhapsodyPlayerEngine\nprhapengine.dll
	Reason: ( The key win32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{7498620A-3D3A-4D5D-8181-6947A0999BAF}\1.0\0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{783CD4E0-9D54-11CF-B8EE-00608CC9A71F}\5.1\0\win32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio\Common\VSS\win32\SSAPI.DLL
	Reason: ( The key win32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{783CD4E0-9D54-11CF-B8EE-00608CC9A71F}\5.1\0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{7B29C130-826A-4070-BA18-EC01E703D244}\1.0\0\win32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe
	Reason: ( The key win32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{7B29C130-826A-4070-BA18-EC01E703D244}\1.0\0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{82351433-9094-11D1-A24B-00A0C932C7DF}\1.5\0\win32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\WINDOWS\system32\AniGIF.ocx
	Reason: ( The key win32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{82351433-9094-11D1-A24B-00A0C932C7DF}\1.5\0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{86CF1D34-0C5F-11D2-A9FC-0000F8754DA1}\2.0\HELPDIR
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key HELPDIR under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{86CF1D34-0C5F-11D2-A9FC-0000F8754DA1}\2.0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{874C5A6E-AFD8-447B-B09C-D0B5B4A9F010}\1.0\HELPDIR
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key HELPDIR under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{874C5A6E-AFD8-447B-B09C-D0B5B4A9F010}\1.0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{8AE029D0-08E3-11D1-BAA2-444553540000}\3.0\HELPDIR
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key HELPDIR under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{8AE029D0-08E3-11D1-BAA2-444553540000}\3.0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{8F6C7660-E8A1-11D0-B9B3-2A92D0000000}\1.0\HELPDIR
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key HELPDIR under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{8F6C7660-E8A1-11D0-B9B3-2A92D0000000}\1.0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{929751F3-6823-4E21-B5A3-9D13BE5B1750}\1.0\0\win32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\DOCUME~1\selff\LOCALS~1\Temp\PPT11.0\ShockwaveFlashObjects.exd
	Reason: ( The key win32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{929751F3-6823-4E21-B5A3-9D13BE5B1750}\1.0\0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{9E24CECC-0637-4672-B5DD-7D42D37265E0}\2.0\0\win32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\DOCUME~1\selff\LOCALS~1\Temp\Word8.0\MSForms.exd
	Reason: ( The key win32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{9E24CECC-0637-4672-B5DD-7D42D37265E0}\2.0\0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{A26D7621-6FA0-11ce-A166-00AA004CD65C}\1.0\HELPDIR
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key HELPDIR under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{A26D7621-6FA0-11ce-A166-00AA004CD65C}\1.0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{A67004E0-8362-42F9-B186-88706C346DD9}\1.0\0\win32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpplugins\ierpplug.dll
	Reason: ( The key win32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{A67004E0-8362-42F9-B186-88706C346DD9}\1.0\0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{AEB84C80-95DC-11D0-B7FC-B61140119C4A}\1.0\HELPDIR
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key HELPDIR under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{AEB84C80-95DC-11D0-B7FC-B61140119C4A}\1.0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{AF627594-8CFC-46ED-9F34-202489A83A25}\2.0\0\win32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\DOCUME~1\selff\LOCALS~1\Temp\PPT10.0\MSForms.exd
	Reason: ( The key win32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{AF627594-8CFC-46ED-9F34-202489A83A25}\2.0\0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{B94B3953-E460-4423-8F66-E5947A52AFAC}\1.0\HELPDIR
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key HELPDIR under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{B94B3953-E460-4423-8F66-E5947A52AFAC}\1.0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{BA8D49FF-39A1-4EA1-A81E-679CFD8AC3FA}\1.0\HELPDIR
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key HELPDIR under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{BA8D49FF-39A1-4EA1-A81E-679CFD8AC3FA}\1.0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{BC8542C4-719E-49D5-90C6-CCB81A8FAC55}\1.0\0\win32
	Valuename:
	Value: D:\ANURAG\GAMES\Beetle Junior\ui\SwDRM.dll
	Reason: ( The key win32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{BC8542C4-719E-49D5-90C6-CCB81A8FAC55}\1.0\0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{BD53FD64-A43D-4569-AE2F-E7BA574E4875}\1.0\HELPDIR
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key HELPDIR under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{BD53FD64-A43D-4569-AE2F-E7BA574E4875}\1.0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{C278AFDA-7859-4397-BFA2-66A9A0072483}\1.0\HELPDIR
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key HELPDIR under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{C278AFDA-7859-4397-BFA2-66A9A0072483}\1.0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{CCFF34C1-727B-46C0-8A19-29AC70138C2A}\1.0\0\win32
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\DOCUME~1\selff\LOCALS~1\Temp\PPT10.0\AcroPDFLib.exd
	Reason: ( The key win32 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{CCFF34C1-727B-46C0-8A19-29AC70138C2A}\1.0\0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{E503D000-5C7F-11D2-8B74-00104B2AFB41}\1.0\HELPDIR
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key HELPDIR under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{E503D000-5C7F-11D2-8B74-00104B2AFB41}\1.0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{EE008642-64A8-11CE-920F-08002B369A33}\2.0\HELPDIR
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSRDO20.DLL
	Reason: ( The key HELPDIR under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{EE008642-64A8-11CE-920F-08002B369A33}\2.0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{F9043C88-F6F2-101A-A3C9-08002B2F49FB}\1.2\HELPDIR
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key HELPDIR under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{F9043C88-F6F2-101A-A3C9-08002B2F49FB}\1.2 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{FF2C7A51-78F9-11ce-B762-00AA004CD65C}\1.0\HELPDIR
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key HELPDIR under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{FF2C7A51-78F9-11ce-B762-00AA004CD65C}\1.0 is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{000214E5-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{000214E5-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{000214F1-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{000214F1-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{001A12A7-7DD2-4ED3-A842-74F2E2213C94}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{001A12A7-7DD2-4ED3-A842-74F2E2213C94}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{001D2CC9-FF5E-4D2C-A046-C8804FACAB1C}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{001D2CC9-FF5E-4D2C-A046-C8804FACAB1C}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{00261155-7CC7-4012-8E6A-631811F126E0}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{00261155-7CC7-4012-8E6A-631811F126E0}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{003E8758-6E67-4865-8026-AF6CB499FA19}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{003E8758-6E67-4865-8026-AF6CB499FA19}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{00610046-C71A-4EB4-B585-6D20492D608E}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{00610046-C71A-4EB4-B585-6D20492D608E}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{00B4CF51-F332-11D0-BBB6-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{00B4CF51-F332-11D0-BBB6-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{00CD13B5-612C-4EA8-B881-732B28E586F2}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{00CD13B5-612C-4EA8-B881-732B28E586F2}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{00E316D9-71D6-4305-99B1-93E92A20426D}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{00E316D9-71D6-4305-99B1-93E92A20426D}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{00FA7D80-365D-42FD-9255-D7A1B886EAFD}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{00FA7D80-365D-42FD-9255-D7A1B886EAFD}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{019803F0-93DC-11D1-9D75-0020781039AF}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{019803F0-93DC-11D1-9D75-0020781039AF}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{0271BBEB-9AB9-460E-9559-4B9342017D71}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{0271BBEB-9AB9-460E-9559-4B9342017D71}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{02BA3B52-0547-11D1-B833-00C04FC9B31F}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{02BA3B52-0547-11D1-B833-00C04FC9B31F}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{03480469-D18D-4686-9CD3-C488C5DCC9D9}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{03480469-D18D-4686-9CD3-C488C5DCC9D9}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{0352726D-08C6-4F5E-8B5C-0BEF751E305C}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{0352726D-08C6-4F5E-8B5C-0BEF751E305C}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{048B229C-9DD8-4A3D-AD8A-3D189488383A}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{048B229C-9DD8-4A3D-AD8A-3D189488383A}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{0497F6FC-B4B0-4C11-8DDD-CF93D7C35ADA}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{0497F6FC-B4B0-4C11-8DDD-CF93D7C35ADA}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{04BA120E-AD52-4A2D-9807-2DA178D0C3E1}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{04BA120E-AD52-4A2D-9807-2DA178D0C3E1}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{050E9E69-BAEA-4C08-AD6A-61666DD32E96}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{050E9E69-BAEA-4C08-AD6A-61666DD32E96}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{053B4A86-0DC9-40A3-B7ED-BC6A2E951F48}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{053B4A86-0DC9-40A3-B7ED-BC6A2E951F48}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{0542B9E0-CAB6-44E1-914D-CC2F47C00CC6}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{0542B9E0-CAB6-44E1-914D-CC2F47C00CC6}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{05B01088-55D0-49BD-92B4-01384A7AD910}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{05B01088-55D0-49BD-92B4-01384A7AD910}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{05B2F74E-2712-46BA-BCA3-F65A46BF0E00}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{05B2F74E-2712-46BA-BCA3-F65A46BF0E00}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{06091FFE-0B9B-4B2A-B933-0AB0FEA8B26D}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{06091FFE-0B9B-4B2A-B933-0AB0FEA8B26D}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{06A456A9-806B-463D-B594-D9F5782B4750}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{06A456A9-806B-463D-B594-D9F5782B4750}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{07B3B2BA-90EE-4464-9F6F-A824B13B91C1}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{07B3B2BA-90EE-4464-9F6F-A824B13B91C1}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{07B5F0B8-EC29-4C50-B7EB-A6A3198CF7B1}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{07B5F0B8-EC29-4C50-B7EB-A6A3198CF7B1}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{07E7F1D0-B114-11D0-BB8D-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{07E7F1D0-B114-11D0-BB8D-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{07E7F1D2-B114-11D0-BB8D-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{07E7F1D2-B114-11D0-BB8D-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{099944FB-BCDA-453E-8C41-E13DA2ADF7F3}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {CD260094-DE10-4AEE-AC73-EF87F6E12683}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{099944FB-BCDA-453E-8C41-E13DA2ADF7F3}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {CD260094-DE10-4AEE-AC73-EF87F6E12683} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{099AB00E-1FE6-4460-9E1B-4B2567DA41CA}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{099AB00E-1FE6-4460-9E1B-4B2567DA41CA}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{09BCB597-F0FA-48F9-B420-468CEA7FDE04}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {CD260094-DE10-4AEE-AC73-EF87F6E12683}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{09BCB597-F0FA-48F9-B420-468CEA7FDE04}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {CD260094-DE10-4AEE-AC73-EF87F6E12683} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{0A46D8E2-2072-4AED-8509-BADB844E51F6}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{0A46D8E2-2072-4AED-8509-BADB844E51F6}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{0A498932-D65C-4E0C-80DA-8A2CA8F25320}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{0A498932-D65C-4E0C-80DA-8A2CA8F25320}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{0C5E2711-F880-11D0-BBBB-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{0C5E2711-F880-11D0-BBBB-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{0D80FD0A-C13D-4057-AAC4-9DEB644B9C3A}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{0D80FD0A-C13D-4057-AAC4-9DEB644B9C3A}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{0F0D39A5-7517-49AD-82DE-EF728490AF00}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{0F0D39A5-7517-49AD-82DE-EF728490AF00}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{0FE00CEF-AF4E-459F-8B9D-2EBE17937695}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{0FE00CEF-AF4E-459F-8B9D-2EBE17937695}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{10339516-2894-11D2-9039-00C04F8EEB3E}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{10339516-2894-11D2-9039-00C04F8EEB3E}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{11085060-A479-11D1-81A4-00C04FC29FCC}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{11085060-A479-11D1-81A4-00C04FC29FCC}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{11594F21-257A-11D1-BBE5-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{11594F21-257A-11D1-BBE5-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{11594F22-257A-11D1-BBE5-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{11594F22-257A-11D1-BBE5-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{11594F23-257A-11D1-BBE5-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{11594F23-257A-11D1-BBE5-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{11A66240-5489-42C2-AEBF-286FC831524C}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{11A66240-5489-42C2-AEBF-286FC831524C}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{12440C92-4469-4ADE-BED2-0437C162D88E}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{12440C92-4469-4ADE-BED2-0437C162D88E}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{12D099DB-A048-48B3-B543-29A64CCE1F1A}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{12D099DB-A048-48B3-B543-29A64CCE1F1A}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{12D263B4-BCEE-4209-BF2B-BE5ECD5096F9}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{12D263B4-BCEE-4209-BF2B-BE5ECD5096F9}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{12D3EF71-3051-4CC8-A446-9807D6D14433}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{12D3EF71-3051-4CC8-A446-9807D6D14433}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{13162E4E-D40C-4A6D-8340-CCE73E87A38A}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{13162E4E-D40C-4A6D-8340-CCE73E87A38A}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{13FA24C7-5748-4B21-91F5-7397609CE747}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {CD260094-DE10-4AEE-AC73-EF87F6E12683}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{13FA24C7-5748-4B21-91F5-7397609CE747}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {CD260094-DE10-4AEE-AC73-EF87F6E12683} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{14B2C619-D07A-46EF-8B62-31B64F3B845C}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{14B2C619-D07A-46EF-8B62-31B64F3B845C}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{15D93B62-9918-4E4C-857E-D1AD2D143F4F}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{15D93B62-9918-4E4C-857E-D1AD2D143F4F}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{16A4841D-77E7-463D-A47F-86EBF32A787F}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{16A4841D-77E7-463D-A47F-86EBF32A787F}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{176DDFBE-FEC0-4D55-BC87-84CFF1EF7F91}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {CD260094-DE10-4AEE-AC73-EF87F6E12683}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{176DDFBE-FEC0-4D55-BC87-84CFF1EF7F91}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {CD260094-DE10-4AEE-AC73-EF87F6E12683} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{18140CBD-AA23-4384-A38D-6A8D3E2BE505}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{18140CBD-AA23-4384-A38D-6A8D3E2BE505}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{18416378-C029-11D0-A57A-00C04FB68033}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{18416378-C029-11D0-A57A-00C04FB68033}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{19ADBAFD-1C5F-4FC7-94EE-846702DFB58B}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{19ADBAFD-1C5F-4FC7-94EE-846702DFB58B}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{1A0CAAA0-70D3-11D0-B5F9-00A0C922E851}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{1A0CAAA0-70D3-11D0-B5F9-00A0C922E851}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{1AF32B6C-A3BA-48B9-B24E-8AA9C41F6ECD}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{1AF32B6C-A3BA-48B9-B24E-8AA9C41F6ECD}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{1C20815F-DD28-4278-9492-17AF47143429}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{1C20815F-DD28-4278-9492-17AF47143429}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{1D34CEFB-3901-46A5-94FA-1E91163D5D7E}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{1D34CEFB-3901-46A5-94FA-1E91163D5D7E}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{1DEECAB6-1CFF-4923-9A53-BC2C5D199544}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{1DEECAB6-1CFF-4923-9A53-BC2C5D199544}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{1E4A9EE2-C20C-4A6B-9F85-2DFFAEDAA5BD}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{1E4A9EE2-C20C-4A6B-9F85-2DFFAEDAA5BD}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{1FD988A9-8A36-4F80-B028-62E424C82643}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{1FD988A9-8A36-4F80-B028-62E424C82643}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{1fe9ff6d-3d95-4c1e-90f6-9f5c418c3791}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{1fe9ff6d-3d95-4c1e-90f6-9f5c418c3791}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{20174539-B2C7-4EC7-970B-04201F9CDBAD}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{20174539-B2C7-4EC7-970B-04201F9CDBAD}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2056A002-D8F8-4880-B2AB-3A906858C6D1}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2056A002-D8F8-4880-B2AB-3A906858C6D1}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{21D527FF-070C-4A8F-89A5-063AB46123D8}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{21D527FF-070C-4A8F-89A5-063AB46123D8}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{22B6B2D9-226A-42BA-B480-F2187542AA7B}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{22B6B2D9-226A-42BA-B480-F2187542AA7B}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{22C440DF-4720-4B3A-A472-0CCB6E6CDD97}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{22C440DF-4720-4B3A-A472-0CCB6E6CDD97}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{22D6A450-53E2-47D6-81A1-C72463C9F1ED}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{22D6A450-53E2-47D6-81A1-C72463C9F1ED}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{22E4C895-8AB9-40BB-B81A-001DD9B1F449}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{22E4C895-8AB9-40BB-B81A-001DD9B1F449}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{240A7174-D653-4A1D-A6D3-D4943CFBFE3D}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{240A7174-D653-4A1D-A6D3-D4943CFBFE3D}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{241C033E-E659-43DA-AA4D-4086DBC4758D}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{241C033E-E659-43DA-AA4D-4086DBC4758D}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{247BBBD9-9C50-4E7E-A055-68A1E15A3C32}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{247BBBD9-9C50-4E7E-A055-68A1E15A3C32}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{249BACCA-1BD1-4C9F-9778-6960216DC37D}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{249BACCA-1BD1-4C9F-9778-6960216DC37D}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{24D16EE5-10F5-4DE3-8766-D23779BA7A6D}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{24D16EE5-10F5-4DE3-8766-D23779BA7A6D}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2539E31C-857F-43C4-8872-45BD6A024892}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2539E31C-857F-43C4-8872-45BD6A024892}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2573EE47-390B-4FCB-8BDC-97D687E8243B}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2573EE47-390B-4FCB-8BDC-97D687E8243B}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2659B475-EEB8-48B7-8F07-B378810F48CF}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2659B475-EEB8-48B7-8F07-B378810F48CF}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2660212B-070F-40D3-AFC1-1EC7DF0A995D}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2660212B-070F-40D3-AFC1-1EC7DF0A995D}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{27B675EE-8DF7-451B-B538-49E3A78A00E4}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{27B675EE-8DF7-451B-B538-49E3A78A00E4}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{27F1717E-EDE6-462E-B444-FE1BC5992546}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{27F1717E-EDE6-462E-B444-FE1BC5992546}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2804B74C-AC16-4398-9DC0-DB83F5B7ED14}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2804B74C-AC16-4398-9DC0-DB83F5B7ED14}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{295C3011-E9B9-43DE-A04C-4800DA69F4D3}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{295C3011-E9B9-43DE-A04C-4800DA69F4D3}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2AD6C81C-42DC-46B8-931B-EE0DB2A20D1B}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2AD6C81C-42DC-46B8-931B-EE0DB2A20D1B}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2B493B7A-3CBA-4170-9C8B-76A9DACDD644}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {CD260094-DE10-4AEE-AC73-EF87F6E12683}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2B493B7A-3CBA-4170-9C8B-76A9DACDD644}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {CD260094-DE10-4AEE-AC73-EF87F6E12683} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2BE4CB19-F377-424A-8837-3E3D1C1C1B73}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2BE4CB19-F377-424A-8837-3E3D1C1C1B73}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2C06EAB7-1814-4DEF-9625-0F3EC1EF0BC7}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2C06EAB7-1814-4DEF-9625-0F3EC1EF0BC7}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2C1C7E2E-2D0E-4059-831E-1E6F82335C2E}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2C1C7E2E-2D0E-4059-831E-1E6F82335C2E}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2C3B400D-242B-46DB-827A-AF0C65324AC1}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2C3B400D-242B-46DB-827A-AF0C65324AC1}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2D43C5B0-EA54-4B64-AB09-11C1B436D7AD}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2D43C5B0-EA54-4B64-AB09-11C1B436D7AD}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2E3537FC-CF2F-4F56-AF54-5A6A3DD375CC}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {29D67D3C-509A-4544-903F-C8C1B8236554}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2E3537FC-CF2F-4F56-AF54-5A6A3DD375CC}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {29D67D3C-509A-4544-903F-C8C1B8236554} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2E9937FC-CF2F-4F56-AF54-5A6A3DD375CC}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {29D67D3C-509A-4544-903F-C8C1B8236554}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2E9937FC-CF2F-4F56-AF54-5A6A3DD375CC}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {29D67D3C-509A-4544-903F-C8C1B8236554} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2EC06C64-1296-4F53-89E5-ECCE4EFC2189}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2EC06C64-1296-4F53-89E5-ECCE4EFC2189}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2FC35761-0F20-4AB5-80C7-856E9679F228}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2FC35761-0F20-4AB5-80C7-856E9679F228}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{30176CFE-6F36-4EA4-BE65-A4B728FECE39}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{30176CFE-6F36-4EA4-BE65-A4B728FECE39}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3050F679-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3050F679-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3050F6DC-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3050F6DC-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{30510407-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{30510407-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{30510408-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{30510408-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{321A6A6A-D61F-4BF3-97AE-14BE2986BB36}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{321A6A6A-D61F-4BF3-97AE-14BE2986BB36}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{32961EF1-B753-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{32961EF1-B753-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{32A3094F-0063-4370-9F1C-CA8CF131D631}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{32A3094F-0063-4370-9F1C-CA8CF131D631}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{32A86A13-5A3D-49E6-8FAC-46512ADC339A}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{32A86A13-5A3D-49E6-8FAC-46512ADC339A}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{32AE3A1F-D90E-4417-9DD9-23B0DFA4621D}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{32AE3A1F-D90E-4417-9DD9-23B0DFA4621D}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{33779124-23EA-42F6-A2E2-A0735205C22C}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{33779124-23EA-42F6-A2E2-A0735205C22C}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{34829EB8-1A0F-4A52-AC61-1C069F45C229}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{34829EB8-1A0F-4A52-AC61-1C069F45C229}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{35448FA8-382C-4994-93ED-A2409A669A1C}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{35448FA8-382C-4994-93ED-A2409A669A1C}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{35D81C54-6448-459C-86B4-A48D1F7746FF}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{35D81C54-6448-459C-86B4-A48D1F7746FF}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{36116642-D713-4B97-9B83-7484A9D00433}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{36116642-D713-4B97-9B83-7484A9D00433}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3615A21D-2536-4E4E-BE72-110FE0647D5B}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3615A21D-2536-4E4E-BE72-110FE0647D5B}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{36B56DE4-5A17-11D1-B2B6-00C04FB6C6FF}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{36B56DE4-5A17-11D1-B2B6-00C04FB6C6FF}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{38698B65-1CA7-458C-B4D6-E0A51379C1D2}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{38698B65-1CA7-458C-B4D6-E0A51379C1D2}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{38A84EBD-67B6-4C26-B1C7-8B16A960104F}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{38A84EBD-67B6-4C26-B1C7-8B16A960104F}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{39FC62E9-9B39-4848-9DA1-CDB3B456C567}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{39FC62E9-9B39-4848-9DA1-CDB3B456C567}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3B362301-E0F3-4049-B0BD-F34F7D3BB9AA}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3B362301-E0F3-4049-B0BD-F34F7D3BB9AA}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3B3D9391-1E3B-11D1-81F9-00C04FC29FCC}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3B3D9391-1E3B-11D1-81F9-00C04FC29FCC}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3CA46D75-46C3-453D-953C-03A2570C1EB6}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3CA46D75-46C3-453D-953C-03A2570C1EB6}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3EC36F3E-5BA3-4C3D-BF39-10F76C3F7CC6}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3EC36F3E-5BA3-4C3D-BF39-10F76C3F7CC6}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3F578A46-082A-4C83-947A-CC7FF8B4A089}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {54635C92-DFAF-4A99-8802-92FB068A6154}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3F578A46-082A-4C83-947A-CC7FF8B4A089}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {54635C92-DFAF-4A99-8802-92FB068A6154} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3FC98E7E-3873-445A-836D-689366FEBBD6}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3FC98E7E-3873-445A-836D-689366FEBBD6}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3FDA3953-2341-4CD0-B3A5-EAFFF77EDBC9}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3FDA3953-2341-4CD0-B3A5-EAFFF77EDBC9}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{4037D137-0045-44F8-9FF9-3D1B931D70D0}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{4037D137-0045-44F8-9FF9-3D1B931D70D0}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{406A66E8-0DC2-49E4-81E2-1F7A7DA666DB}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{406A66E8-0DC2-49E4-81E2-1F7A7DA666DB}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{406C95A7-E7C0-45B5-AD5C-1D77F4F093F8}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{406C95A7-E7C0-45B5-AD5C-1D77F4F093F8}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{4168DCEB-3134-4202-9231-34621EEA3E49}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{4168DCEB-3134-4202-9231-34621EEA3E49}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{42DBA3A9-173E-4456-9AD1-63C81E66B959}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{42DBA3A9-173E-4456-9AD1-63C81E66B959}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{433F0B30-B221-11D1-B615-00A0C922E851}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{433F0B30-B221-11D1-B615-00A0C922E851}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{44C09D56-8D3B-419D-A462-7B956B105B47}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{44C09D56-8D3B-419D-A462-7B956B105B47}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{487859B2-1E3D-11D1-BBE0-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {A1B4688E-B2EB-11D1-88A1-0000F87579D2}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{487859B2-1E3D-11D1-BBE0-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {A1B4688E-B2EB-11D1-88A1-0000F87579D2} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{4A452107-DFA2-46EC-8AF9-87A2963EAAD7}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{4A452107-DFA2-46EC-8AF9-87A2963EAAD7}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{4ACDA08F-21CF-45AE-A5D5-75CB63D3C4EE}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{4ACDA08F-21CF-45AE-A5D5-75CB63D3C4EE}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{4B7272AE-1955-4BFE-98B0-780621888569}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{4B7272AE-1955-4BFE-98B0-780621888569}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{4C23BF51-390C-4992-A41D-41EEC05B2A4B}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {CD260094-DE10-4AEE-AC73-EF87F6E12683}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{4C23BF51-390C-4992-A41D-41EEC05B2A4B}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {CD260094-DE10-4AEE-AC73-EF87F6E12683} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{4C62A9FA-2437-49CA-8EB4-5238205AFEAA}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{4C62A9FA-2437-49CA-8EB4-5238205AFEAA}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{4E276BCC-DA39-4D55-88E5-E3E5F770E234}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{4E276BCC-DA39-4D55-88E5-E3E5F770E234}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{4F04B50D-EBCE-483A-80D2-E53A6EBD3FF3}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{4F04B50D-EBCE-483A-80D2-E53A6EBD3FF3}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{4F2DEC15-7A70-45DD-8913-2A230CDB195B}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{4F2DEC15-7A70-45DD-8913-2A230CDB195B}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{4F8E0AA9-DCF5-4100-BB2A-6CEAAC60392E}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{4F8E0AA9-DCF5-4100-BB2A-6CEAAC60392E}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{4FD42B76-50E1-4CFB-BC5D-E342E67BB427}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{4FD42B76-50E1-4CFB-BC5D-E342E67BB427}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{502B2DDB-A0D2-4285-8BA0-08906AA0B4FF}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{502B2DDB-A0D2-4285-8BA0-08906AA0B4FF}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{503894F0-C594-11D0-A8DD-00A0C921A4D2}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{503894F0-C594-11D0-A8DD-00A0C921A4D2}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{504B27AA-001F-4179-9AD0-663A37C317A9}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{504B27AA-001F-4179-9AD0-663A37C317A9}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{5197BA70-12A6-11D1-B64B-00A0C922E851}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{5197BA70-12A6-11D1-B64B-00A0C922E851}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{527832F6-5FB1-414D-86CC-5BC1DA0F4ED9}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{527832F6-5FB1-414D-86CC-5BC1DA0F4ED9}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{52BBC746-9F9C-44B4-8D7C-0AAAB79BC7DC}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{52BBC746-9F9C-44B4-8D7C-0AAAB79BC7DC}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{53326B4A-E949-41FA-AE2C-9293FF144A50}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{53326B4A-E949-41FA-AE2C-9293FF144A50}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{54A8F188-9EBD-4795-AD16-9B4945119636}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{54A8F188-9EBD-4795-AD16-9B4945119636}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{554732F9-706F-4562-9B32-C891BB464E10}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{554732F9-706F-4562-9B32-C891BB464E10}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{55CCB004-59B1-4B9F-A174-2CB9392EBC24}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{55CCB004-59B1-4B9F-A174-2CB9392EBC24}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{55DB8330-3437-11D1-8CC6-00C04FC2AB22}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {A1B4688E-B2EB-11D1-88A1-0000F87579D2}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{55DB8330-3437-11D1-8CC6-00C04FC2AB22}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {A1B4688E-B2EB-11D1-88A1-0000F87579D2} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{56887418-C996-4EE6-95E2-FA03776E10B3}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{56887418-C996-4EE6-95E2-FA03776E10B3}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{56F1B362-4315-11D0-B5E9-00A0C922E851}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{56F1B362-4315-11D0-B5E9-00A0C922E851}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{56F1B368-4315-11D0-B5E9-00A0C922E851}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{56F1B368-4315-11D0-B5E9-00A0C922E851}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{56F1B36B-4315-11D0-B5E9-00A0C922E851}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{56F1B36B-4315-11D0-B5E9-00A0C922E851}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{56F1B36C-4315-11D0-B5E9-00A0C922E851}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{56F1B36C-4315-11D0-B5E9-00A0C922E851}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{578FE323-C03A-4E71-807F-F648924801D1}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{578FE323-C03A-4E71-807F-F648924801D1}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{5BA5CEFA-B7EC-4976-AA89-3B8AD46FA5D9}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{5BA5CEFA-B7EC-4976-AA89-3B8AD46FA5D9}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{5BFF4E01-D379-4050-A382-C6504A980D46}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{5BFF4E01-D379-4050-A382-C6504A980D46}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{5C718A08-6CA1-4AE9-A9CC-7CAF009F41B1}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{5C718A08-6CA1-4AE9-A9CC-7CAF009F41B1}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{5CD52983-9449-11D2-963A-00C04F79ADF0}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{5CD52983-9449-11D2-963A-00C04F79ADF0}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{5CEA2CC7-C557-480C-B44D-04172E801C7F}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{5CEA2CC7-C557-480C-B44D-04172E801C7F}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{5EBC8D33-D04E-4576-AE40-0A8631F319E6}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{5EBC8D33-D04E-4576-AE40-0A8631F319E6}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{5FC5DF2F-22FC-4CAD-B93E-DC2E859CACDF}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{5FC5DF2F-22FC-4CAD-B93E-DC2E859CACDF}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{5FF4DE38-0DE2-45F5-B6EE-8223CAF82347}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{5FF4DE38-0DE2-45F5-B6EE-8223CAF82347}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{608504F5-199E-11D1-81F9-00C04FC29FCC}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{608504F5-199E-11D1-81F9-00C04FC29FCC}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{61543DE8-8D55-421E-8BED-99751E938BCC}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{61543DE8-8D55-421E-8BED-99751E938BCC}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{615BD6FC-9390-11D1-B2D8-00C04FB6C6FF}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{615BD6FC-9390-11D1-B2D8-00C04FB6C6FF}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{615BD6FD-9390-11D1-B2D8-00C04FB6C6FF}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{615BD6FD-9390-11D1-B2D8-00C04FB6C6FF}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{61610B5A-8CB1-45E4-95E8-C65DA6B1D420}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{61610B5A-8CB1-45E4-95E8-C65DA6B1D420}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{617D2621-623D-4028-AC22-291B21826B86}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{617D2621-623D-4028-AC22-291B21826B86}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{61C3C8BE-E648-4BBE-997C-7D08A1C1BCB8}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{61C3C8BE-E648-4BBE-997C-7D08A1C1BCB8}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6295DF2A-35EE-11D1-8707-00C04FD93327}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6295DF2A-35EE-11D1-8707-00C04FD93327}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6295DF2C-35EE-11D1-8707-00C04FD93327}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6295DF2C-35EE-11D1-8707-00C04FD93327}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6295DF40-35EE-11D1-8707-00C04FD93327}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6295DF40-35EE-11D1-8707-00C04FD93327}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6295DF41-35EE-11D1-8707-00C04FD93327}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6295DF41-35EE-11D1-8707-00C04FD93327}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6295DF42-35EE-11D1-8707-00C04FD93327}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6295DF42-35EE-11D1-8707-00C04FD93327}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{62D0991B-50AB-4F02-B948-CA94F26F8F95}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {CD260094-DE10-4AEE-AC73-EF87F6E12683}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{62D0991B-50AB-4F02-B948-CA94F26F8F95}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {CD260094-DE10-4AEE-AC73-EF87F6E12683} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{62D3DCC9-3A91-4501-89A7-3B007AC81011}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{62D3DCC9-3A91-4501-89A7-3B007AC81011}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{62F191AB-FEE5-4966-83C1-426D9754DFF1}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{62F191AB-FEE5-4966-83C1-426D9754DFF1}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{632C35B9-AC2F-4488-BBEE-A657BB297C26}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{632C35B9-AC2F-4488-BBEE-A657BB297C26}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{63724961-8034-46B5-B21B-83F574313308}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{63724961-8034-46B5-B21B-83F574313308}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{638021A7-6D5A-4873-A932-31285A41BCDC}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{638021A7-6D5A-4873-A932-31285A41BCDC}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{63BC1B61-D0F3-4DD1-9427-D2BC780AF9AC}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{63BC1B61-D0F3-4DD1-9427-D2BC780AF9AC}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{641BF850-14FB-4C5B-8350-B9786B2661A9}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{641BF850-14FB-4C5B-8350-B9786B2661A9}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{64A1CBF0-3A1A-4461-9158-376969693950}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{64A1CBF0-3A1A-4461-9158-376969693950}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{650BE65D-DF09-4028-97A0-40B74C150A50}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{650BE65D-DF09-4028-97A0-40B74C150A50}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{65AFE70B-8D5B-4C25-9EEC-7438E208E07B}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{65AFE70B-8D5B-4C25-9EEC-7438E208E07B}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{66A9CB08-4802-11D2-A561-00A0C92DBFE8}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{66A9CB08-4802-11D2-A561-00A0C92DBFE8}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{694EAA84-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{694EAA84-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{69537F58-D5B9-4F49-BFE6-63E88D9978DA}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{69537F58-D5B9-4F49-BFE6-63E88D9978DA}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6A178914-205B-4907-A051-5AA870A6DEE6}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6A178914-205B-4907-A051-5AA870A6DEE6}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6A65E65C-DE59-4b21-996A-D6F161642B09}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6A65E65C-DE59-4b21-996A-D6F161642B09}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6B31A34F-5121-4503-8EA5-31000AB6F1D8}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6B31A34F-5121-4503-8EA5-31000AB6F1D8}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6B353825-C58B-4F03-AEC4-8DE179122661}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6B353825-C58B-4F03-AEC4-8DE179122661}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6B74E5FA-B9E7-4878-95AF-DB53612ABFFC}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6B74E5FA-B9E7-4878-95AF-DB53612ABFFC}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6C54074A-5C2F-462F-82D6-0A5CAC7B2B43}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6C54074A-5C2F-462F-82D6-0A5CAC7B2B43}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6D398B47-FD13-4456-A40B-7716220671C4}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6D398B47-FD13-4456-A40B-7716220671C4}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6D4D6A67-7A7E-4D57-A614-2EE62B495340}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6D4D6A67-7A7E-4D57-A614-2EE62B495340}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6DAC21B6-E2CE-45B1-AEB7-AFEA6ADA2977}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6DAC21B6-E2CE-45B1-AEB7-AFEA6ADA2977}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6DF38BC5-ABAC-4c06-BED6-5328D08B656D}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6DF38BC5-ABAC-4c06-BED6-5328D08B656D}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6F439BA7-0B57-41BA-8147-311D90A39C33}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6F439BA7-0B57-41BA-8147-311D90A39C33}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6F8FA634-FF9F-11D0-81DF-00C04FC29FCC}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6F8FA634-FF9F-11D0-81DF-00C04FC29FCC}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{706FB085-DC32-46D5-A234-95A8CB5AB78E}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{706FB085-DC32-46D5-A234-95A8CB5AB78E}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{709D476B-6346-4085-AECA-21229553D396}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{709D476B-6346-4085-AECA-21229553D396}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{71233FA0-8B30-45BB-8275-D4106DF98734}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{71233FA0-8B30-45BB-8275-D4106DF98734}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{724EBD41-D787-11D0-BB9B-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{724EBD41-D787-11D0-BB9B-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{724EBD44-D787-11D0-BB9B-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{724EBD44-D787-11D0-BB9B-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{729E4CDD-C9E4-4BED-B818-D880817C3C2A}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{729E4CDD-C9E4-4BED-B818-D880817C3C2A}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{736D8A2B-6895-4944-9567-DA67D00B0DCA}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{736D8A2B-6895-4944-9567-DA67D00B0DCA}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{739EFCB2-3E53-11D1-BCB5-000000000000}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{739EFCB2-3E53-11D1-BCB5-000000000000}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{739EFCB3-3E53-11D1-BCB5-000000000000}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{739EFCB3-3E53-11D1-BCB5-000000000000}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{742015D8-4F5F-4B6F-BB0A-CE3B26EE82D0}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{742015D8-4F5F-4B6F-BB0A-CE3B26EE82D0}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7502AD61-4029-11D1-B6CC-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7502AD61-4029-11D1-B6CC-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{755EF36A-9746-11D0-819D-00C04FC29FCC}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{755EF36A-9746-11D0-819D-00C04FC29FCC}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7565D7AE-8CF5-4E7D-8BD0-3E43232292C3}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7565D7AE-8CF5-4E7D-8BD0-3E43232292C3}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{75EEA680-DF51-4984-883F-5A5CED99330D}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{75EEA680-DF51-4984-883F-5A5CED99330D}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{762993A1-71B6-452C-B03B-93AD523BE49B}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{762993A1-71B6-452C-B03B-93AD523BE49B}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{76FFF6DA-91C3-453F-B579-0D6EC50BB878}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{76FFF6DA-91C3-453F-B579-0D6EC50BB878}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7776A893-B812-42AE-8386-1717D91FF7D9}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7776A893-B812-42AE-8386-1717D91FF7D9}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{77C20E84-F557-4704-9E28-047611212CDA}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{77C20E84-F557-4704-9E28-047611212CDA}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{77E425FC-CBF9-4307-BA6A-BB5727745661}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{77E425FC-CBF9-4307-BA6A-BB5727745661}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{77F295D5-2D6F-4E19-B8AE-322F3E721AB5}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{77F295D5-2D6F-4E19-B8AE-322F3E721AB5}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{781A697E-CE5E-489E-AE84-D7F697ED0563}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{781A697E-CE5E-489E-AE84-D7F697ED0563}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{78E7BD77-7D4F-4E72-8352-DD57C8C49C40}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{78E7BD77-7D4F-4E72-8352-DD57C8C49C40}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{792C7DAB-C434-4945-BF8D-042C439C460C}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{792C7DAB-C434-4945-BF8D-042C439C460C}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7A77FFE8-53BA-4A10-BE4F-255489A49451}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7A77FFE8-53BA-4A10-BE4F-255489A49451}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7AC7492B-C38E-438A-87DB-68737844FF70}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7AC7492B-C38E-438A-87DB-68737844FF70}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7D1498AE-38E5-49C0-9638-41EAFAD38080}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7D1498AE-38E5-49C0-9638-41EAFAD38080}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7D903FCA-D6F9-4810-8332-946C0177E247}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7D903FCA-D6F9-4810-8332-946C0177E247}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7DB212A2-FE16-11D0-BBC6-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7DB212A2-FE16-11D0-BBC6-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7E1AF054-83A6-47FC-AB27-A58AE8D9C705}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7E1AF054-83A6-47FC-AB27-A58AE8D9C705}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7E56DEBF-4E4A-4CE3-9D33-D62909685063}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7E56DEBF-4E4A-4CE3-9D33-D62909685063}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7F9185B0-CB92-43C5-80A9-92277A4F7B54}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7F9185B0-CB92-43C5-80A9-92277A4F7B54}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7FCBEB25-ED60-45C9-9F5E-57B48493C4DD}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7FCBEB25-ED60-45C9-9F5E-57B48493C4DD}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{8016B7B3-3D49-4504-A0AA-2A37494E606F}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{8016B7B3-3D49-4504-A0AA-2A37494E606F}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{81075FEB-0A85-439B-B25B-E9534ADF9811}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{81075FEB-0A85-439B-B25B-E9534ADF9811}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{8156E35C-E47D-4AD0-B7F5-FF58036BCF11}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{8156E35C-E47D-4AD0-B7F5-FF58036BCF11}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{81AF8873-6012-4999-AC64-153EA4F6451F}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{81AF8873-6012-4999-AC64-153EA4F6451F}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{81CC6389-10E8-4949-B533-4A814174F99C}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{81CC6389-10E8-4949-B533-4A814174F99C}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{81F36328-CAF0-4BE8-9E98-3FE08E778C0C}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{81F36328-CAF0-4BE8-9E98-3FE08E778C0C}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{83E7A2AB-486C-466D-AF9C-652713DBBFB2}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{83E7A2AB-486C-466D-AF9C-652713DBBFB2}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{8550419B-AC9D-4DC8-8019-534FDC3E86CE}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{8550419B-AC9D-4DC8-8019-534FDC3E86CE}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{85DB95DF-8879-4EF3-B9BD-86CE79737D5A}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{85DB95DF-8879-4EF3-B9BD-86CE79737D5A}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{87CC5D04-EAFA-4833-9820-8F986530CC00}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{87CC5D04-EAFA-4833-9820-8F986530CC00}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{88C82D8F-5705-4DB1-AB41-55CEBE9AC320}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{88C82D8F-5705-4DB1-AB41-55CEBE9AC320}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{88EB9442-913B-4AB4-A741-DD99DCB7558B}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{88EB9442-913B-4AB4-A741-DD99DCB7558B}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{89370C22-4102-11D1-8CC9-00C04FC2AB22}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {A1B4688E-B2EB-11D1-88A1-0000F87579D2}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{89370C22-4102-11D1-8CC9-00C04FC2AB22}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {A1B4688E-B2EB-11D1-88A1-0000F87579D2} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{8BF4F9E3-9DF2-4D2A-A702-E842F8554B39}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{8BF4F9E3-9DF2-4D2A-A702-E842F8554B39}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{8C163D3C-95FB-4B8D-B9A3-878C8085EFC5}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{8C163D3C-95FB-4B8D-B9A3-878C8085EFC5}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{8C85B440-D8F7-48C3-98E0-A91513F7D829}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{8C85B440-D8F7-48C3-98E0-A91513F7D829}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{8CBB81C0-6D24-4E53-93CB-1D228F12F62C}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{8CBB81C0-6D24-4E53-93CB-1D228F12F62C}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{8D79A7D3-6397-48EE-BC1F-1F021F8FFF1C}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{8D79A7D3-6397-48EE-BC1F-1F021F8FFF1C}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{90CBA1AA-A637-4E01-9B1D-E86B5AC6E1CD}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{90CBA1AA-A637-4E01-9B1D-E86B5AC6E1CD}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{912E56FA-0E44-45A3-B433-5EB1098A1147}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{912E56FA-0E44-45A3-B433-5EB1098A1147}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{914AA662-1B3B-47FC-B9D3-634DD16AC179}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{914AA662-1B3B-47FC-B9D3-634DD16AC179}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{916DECFD-30DE-4841-A367-5594C089B614}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{916DECFD-30DE-4841-A367-5594C089B614}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{91A565C1-E38F-11D0-94BF-00A0C9055CBF}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{91A565C1-E38F-11D0-94BF-00A0C9055CBF}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{91A88675-8BC8-11CE-9BFD-00AA0062BEBF}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {E9B0E6DA-811C-11D0-AD51-00A0C90F5739}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{91A88675-8BC8-11CE-9BFD-00AA0062BEBF}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {E9B0E6DA-811C-11D0-AD51-00A0C90F5739} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{91A88676-8BC8-11CE-9BFD-00AA0062BEBF}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {E9B0E6DA-811C-11D0-AD51-00A0C90F5739}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{91A88676-8BC8-11CE-9BFD-00AA0062BEBF}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {E9B0E6DA-811C-11D0-AD51-00A0C90F5739} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{91D5D989-D75B-4EF8-B429-4DC1A3D72E06}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{91D5D989-D75B-4EF8-B429-4DC1A3D72E06}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{9206E9DC-8C77-4D4B-ADF0-4E5FE5F204AB}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{9206E9DC-8C77-4D4B-ADF0-4E5FE5F204AB}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{92F8D886-AB61-4113-BD4F-2E894397386F}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{92F8D886-AB61-4113-BD4F-2E894397386F}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{935AD8EB-CBF8-4FD3-8F4F-385F55258F2E}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{935AD8EB-CBF8-4FD3-8F4F-385F55258F2E}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{93B10309-6121-4D25-8217-FB7A9DD2FA0A}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{93B10309-6121-4D25-8217-FB7A9DD2FA0A}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{954F77EF-EE7C-458C-943B-78A85ECF7760}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{954F77EF-EE7C-458C-943B-78A85ECF7760}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{964D6B67-8259-40DB-9F5E-F4F768A9CCA3}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{964D6B67-8259-40DB-9F5E-F4F768A9CCA3}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{96E5AE6D-6AE1-4B1C-900C-C6480EAA8828}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{96E5AE6D-6AE1-4B1C-900C-C6480EAA8828}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{9790935A-92B1-11D1-B2D8-00C04FB6C6FF}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{9790935A-92B1-11D1-B2D8-00C04FB6C6FF}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{9790935C-92B1-11D1-B2D8-00C04FB6C6FF}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{9790935C-92B1-11D1-B2D8-00C04FB6C6FF}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{987FB891-F96D-11D0-BBBB-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{987FB891-F96D-11D0-BBBB-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{987FB892-F96D-11D0-BBBB-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{987FB892-F96D-11D0-BBBB-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{987FB893-F96D-11D0-BBBB-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{987FB893-F96D-11D0-BBBB-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{99B02DAF-A542-4502-BA8E-D687140A9610}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{99B02DAF-A542-4502-BA8E-D687140A9610}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{9A0BD2BC-1BC9-4803-BE51-6E347481B62B}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{9A0BD2BC-1BC9-4803-BE51-6E347481B62B}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{9A50588E-FA80-4509-B345-664110225322}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{9A50588E-FA80-4509-B345-664110225322}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{9A6EBE1E-74B5-4F1B-945D-F0A0B63FF4F6}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{9A6EBE1E-74B5-4F1B-945D-F0A0B63FF4F6}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{9BA2855C-BEE1-4F80-9FD5-6CCDD20C3E06}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{9BA2855C-BEE1-4F80-9FD5-6CCDD20C3E06}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{9BAB3405-EE3F-4040-8836-25AA9C2D408E}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{9BAB3405-EE3F-4040-8836-25AA9C2D408E}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{9C83C76F-3C64-4EC4-92B3-3693311C2489}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{9C83C76F-3C64-4EC4-92B3-3693311C2489}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{9CFD6C07-1992-47BD-9B83-830B358B2DF4}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{9CFD6C07-1992-47BD-9B83-830B358B2DF4}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{9E8E77F2-E1B5-496C-BDCA-3D07CD3CA206}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{9E8E77F2-E1B5-496C-BDCA-3D07CD3CA206}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A15B50B6-A17C-4A96-88A1-79C36F9B025F}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A15B50B6-A17C-4A96-88A1-79C36F9B025F}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A468BC1E-36B9-4709-BC02-B565EFDCD503}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A468BC1E-36B9-4709-BC02-B565EFDCD503}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A5578590-18E0-11D1-BBDB-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A5578590-18E0-11D1-BBDB-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A5578591-18E0-11D1-BBDB-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A5578591-18E0-11D1-BBDB-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A5578592-18E0-11D1-BBDB-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A5578592-18E0-11D1-BBDB-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A5578593-18E0-11D1-BBDB-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A5578593-18E0-11D1-BBDB-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A5A004C1-C1AD-11D0-BB93-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A5A004C1-C1AD-11D0-BB93-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A5A004C4-C1AD-11D0-BB93-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A5A004C4-C1AD-11D0-BB93-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A5FA5F64-B5E6-484C-AE2A-1BCEFCB73F75}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A5FA5F64-B5E6-484C-AE2A-1BCEFCB73F75}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A6087428-3BE3-4D73-B308-7C04A540BF1A}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A6087428-3BE3-4D73-B308-7C04A540BF1A}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A6564D5E-75B8-40AC-A23C-AB9BA01B9CDD}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A6564D5E-75B8-40AC-A23C-AB9BA01B9CDD}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A6A38EB1-88EE-4C7D-A741-709E50CED40A}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A6A38EB1-88EE-4C7D-A741-709E50CED40A}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A6B0FB57-7523-4439-9425-EBE99823B828}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A6B0FB57-7523-4439-9425-EBE99823B828}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A6BFF4C0-F7C8-4D3C-9A41-3550F78A95B0}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {CD260094-DE10-4AEE-AC73-EF87F6E12683}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A6BFF4C0-F7C8-4D3C-9A41-3550F78A95B0}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {CD260094-DE10-4AEE-AC73-EF87F6E12683} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A7254510-9427-4D22-9EBE-0E88C2CBC800}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A7254510-9427-4D22-9EBE-0E88C2CBC800}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A73CE67A-8AB1-44F1-8D43-D2FCBF6B1CD0}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A73CE67A-8AB1-44F1-8D43-D2FCBF6B1CD0}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A7ADC9FB-E427-4337-91D9-40B6C3D71C57}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A7ADC9FB-E427-4337-91D9-40B6C3D71C57}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A7EB8F00-AE98-4BE6-B50F-49B933C7455D}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A7EB8F00-AE98-4BE6-B50F-49B933C7455D}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A7F337A3-D20B-45CB-9ED7-87D094CA5045}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A7F337A3-D20B-45CB-9ED7-87D094CA5045}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A86304A7-17CA-4595-99AB-523043A9C4AC}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A86304A7-17CA-4595-99AB-523043A9C4AC}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A8F67EA0-3FFD-4890-8C99-563E1683222C}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A8F67EA0-3FFD-4890-8C99-563E1683222C}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A93A2DC8-134A-11D1-A5DA-00C04FB68033}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A93A2DC8-134A-11D1-A5DA-00C04FB68033}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A9C3A6F2-A5A9-4A38-BD07-48E8D7CA2761}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{A9C3A6F2-A5A9-4A38-BD07-48E8D7CA2761}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{AA5A8978-F4B7-4660-B67A-6566F0D543BC}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{AA5A8978-F4B7-4660-B67A-6566F0D543BC}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{AB3CA6C2-DD25-11D0-BB9D-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{AB3CA6C2-DD25-11D0-BB9D-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{AB3CA6C3-DD25-11D0-BB9D-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{AB3CA6C3-DD25-11D0-BB9D-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{AC00A945-8447-4DE7-ABBE-A39C83D1CA24}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{AC00A945-8447-4DE7-ABBE-A39C83D1CA24}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{AD20D880-B12D-11D0-81A8-00C04FC29FCC}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{AD20D880-B12D-11D0-81A8-00C04FC29FCC}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{AE6C0C49-C1CD-411E-A177-A78BCE40A5D0}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{AE6C0C49-C1CD-411E-A177-A78BCE40A5D0}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{AF7B8BB2-B12C-11D0-81A8-00C04FC29FCC}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{AF7B8BB2-B12C-11D0-81A8-00C04FC29FCC}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B0D050A4-981B-4022-92C2-B7CC3BEACEDE}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B0D050A4-981B-4022-92C2-B7CC3BEACEDE}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B12A9381-C894-11D0-BB96-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B12A9381-C894-11D0-BB96-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8C1-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8C1-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8C2-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8C2-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8C3-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8C3-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8C4-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8C4-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8C6-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8C6-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8C7-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8C7-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8C8-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8C8-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8C9-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8C9-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8CB-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8CB-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8CC-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8CC-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8CD-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8CD-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8CE-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8CE-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8CF-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8CF-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8D0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B257B8D0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {B257B8C0-84F6-11D0-B3B0-00A0C9055D8E} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B36A41A2-6E5C-47E4-813D-0BFCE8BAD090}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B36A41A2-6E5C-47E4-813D-0BFCE8BAD090}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B4C7A2A4-199B-11D1-81F9-00C04FC29FCC}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B4C7A2A4-199B-11D1-81F9-00C04FC29FCC}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B5A5B994-BAC8-401F-924A-E08E810A89CA}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B5A5B994-BAC8-401F-924A-E08E810A89CA}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B5AB9C96-C11D-43E7-B44C-79B13EE7AC6F}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B5AB9C96-C11D-43E7-B44C-79B13EE7AC6F}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B5BAD703-5952-48B3-9321-7F4500521506}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {CD260094-DE10-4AEE-AC73-EF87F6E12683}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B5BAD703-5952-48B3-9321-7F4500521506}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {CD260094-DE10-4AEE-AC73-EF87F6E12683} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B65AD802-ABAF-11D0-BB8B-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B65AD802-ABAF-11D0-BB8B-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B6E1B90C-BB4A-4849-8238-C1B7CD1620C6}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B6E1B90C-BB4A-4849-8238-C1B7CD1620C6}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B7CA0571-ED6B-4340-92BF-CEEE49BA6CE2}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B7CA0571-ED6B-4340-92BF-CEEE49BA6CE2}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B904A215-107F-4371-A951-34069B435877}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B904A215-107F-4371-A951-34069B435877}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B9075C7C-D48E-403F-AB99-D6C77A1084AC}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B9075C7C-D48E-403F-AB99-D6C77A1084AC}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B99D542E-CABE-4AD8-ADE5-AEBCCDDB1509}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{B99D542E-CABE-4AD8-ADE5-AEBCCDDB1509}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{BA715710-E695-11D0-A59D-00C04FB68033}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{BA715710-E695-11D0-A59D-00C04FB68033}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{BDE5B552-97E9-4E81-92E5-38379BBDC1C9}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{BDE5B552-97E9-4E81-92E5-38379BBDC1C9}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{BF0D821F-486C-49C4-8A3D-86E990047D65}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{BF0D821F-486C-49C4-8A3D-86E990047D65}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{BF2AEF70-CD83-11D0-A8E8-00A0C921A4D2}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{BF2AEF70-CD83-11D0-A8E8-00A0C921A4D2}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{BF2AEF71-CD83-11D0-A8E8-00A0C921A4D2}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{BF2AEF71-CD83-11D0-A8E8-00A0C921A4D2}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{BF78CC76-73E3-4C61-8822-F5F651A9C6D4}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{BF78CC76-73E3-4C61-8822-F5F651A9C6D4}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C1224794-98B0-4489-81D2-56E4E7C00919}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C1224794-98B0-4489-81D2-56E4E7C00919}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C1884F8B-2DB6-40B6-9E90-B9876B75FFE0}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C1884F8B-2DB6-40B6-9E90-B9876B75FFE0}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C2A9E470-C19B-11D0-A57E-00C04FB68033}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C2A9E470-C19B-11D0-A57E-00C04FB68033}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C2D18ED4-96BD-45D1-898A-E3353D0FEE9F}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C2D18ED4-96BD-45D1-898A-E3353D0FEE9F}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C339211E-E4B5-4A2C-AD84-4042F8956AE9}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C339211E-E4B5-4A2C-AD84-4042F8956AE9}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C35456E7-BEBF-4A1B-86A9-24D56BE8B369}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C35456E7-BEBF-4A1B-86A9-24D56BE8B369}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C451CD47-1D7C-48ED-B0D9-FF0A3B95FC3E}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C451CD47-1D7C-48ED-B0D9-FF0A3B95FC3E}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C5C48050-0141-4805-B365-9AD2B06F475E}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C5C48050-0141-4805-B365-9AD2B06F475E}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C7D7C9C9-50F0-449A-9AFF-76C0C6A3BD35}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C7D7C9C9-50F0-449A-9AFF-76C0C6A3BD35}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C85BAC64-6E9B-469F-B13A-DA8EBC3CB30D}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C85BAC64-6E9B-469F-B13A-DA8EBC3CB30D}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C92F9791-754F-4205-9D3D-3EC1E04B03F9}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C92F9791-754F-4205-9D3D-3EC1E04B03F9}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809A1-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809A1-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809A2-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809A2-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809A3-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809A3-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809A4-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809A4-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809A5-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809A5-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809A6-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809A6-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809A7-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809A7-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809A8-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809A8-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809A9-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809A9-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809AA-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809AA-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809AB-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809AB-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809AC-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809AC-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809AD-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809AD-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809B1-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809B1-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809B2-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809B2-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809B3-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809B3-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809B4-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C93809B4-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {C93809A0-684C-11D1-9D3E-0020781039AF} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C938B119-D3AD-4D02-B5EE-164C2EC8160E}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C938B119-D3AD-4D02-B5EE-164C2EC8160E}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C9B7F729-33B5-4AB8-ACDD-FD0A999D790E}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C9B7F729-33B5-4AB8-ACDD-FD0A999D790E}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C9F57931-7BF4-42D8-9000-1DB083BC6146}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{C9F57931-7BF4-42D8-9000-1DB083BC6146}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CA59707B-4C62-4D1E-ADB0-2367D96EE4E9}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CA59707B-4C62-4D1E-ADB0-2367D96EE4E9}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CAB55631-A36C-4E5C-971B-B5C1980C6593}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CAB55631-A36C-4E5C-971B-B5C1980C6593}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CAE57FE7-5E06-4804-A285-A985E76708CD}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CAE57FE7-5E06-4804-A285-A985E76708CD}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CAEAF6FA-E695-11D0-A59D-00C04FB68033}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CAEAF6FA-E695-11D0-A59D-00C04FB68033}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CB4399D0-19EC-4A1C-B595-DDECFC348530}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CB4399D0-19EC-4A1C-B595-DDECFC348530}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CBB705A1-EE79-11D0-BBB3-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CBB705A1-EE79-11D0-BBB3-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CBB705A3-EE79-11D0-BBB3-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CBB705A3-EE79-11D0-BBB3-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CD17328B-E4EF-4215-A92D-62A914658F82}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CD17328B-E4EF-4215-A92D-62A914658F82}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CDC7CF06-DA8E-4940-AD39-01EB263B1BE5}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CDC7CF06-DA8E-4940-AD39-01EB263B1BE5}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CE247F0D-2579-4BA8-B393-29A43D88EB31}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CE247F0D-2579-4BA8-B393-29A43D88EB31}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CEDAC0B3-E828-40CC-9E5C-E2F4E9B447C4}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CEDAC0B3-E828-40CC-9E5C-E2F4E9B447C4}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CEF04FDF-FE72-11D2-87A5-00C04F6837CF}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CEF04FDF-FE72-11D2-87A5-00C04F6837CF}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CEF20056-DE33-4AEA-838E-777C9A80AA9B}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CEF20056-DE33-4AEA-838E-777C9A80AA9B}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CF43FB4B-8994-4AD9-AE92-19FFB5743B4F}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CF43FB4B-8994-4AD9-AE92-19FFB5743B4F}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D0191542-7954-4908-BC06-B2360BBE45BA}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D0191542-7954-4908-BC06-B2360BBE45BA}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D3609541-1B29-4DE5-A4AD-5AEBAF319512}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {CD260094-DE10-4AEE-AC73-EF87F6E12683}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D3609541-1B29-4DE5-A4AD-5AEBAF319512}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {CD260094-DE10-4AEE-AC73-EF87F6E12683} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D3ABE3D2-0A85-4D0E-B525-7801465FC5C7}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D3ABE3D2-0A85-4D0E-B525-7801465FC5C7}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D550D193-668C-47E2-A512-FBED58FD82BC}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D550D193-668C-47E2-A512-FBED58FD82BC}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D57C7288-D4AD-4768-BE02-9D969532D960}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D57C7288-D4AD-4768-BE02-9D969532D960}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D76072E6-2472-45D2-904C-C3F8DA6E3014}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D76072E6-2472-45D2-904C-C3F8DA6E3014}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D782A778-026D-42A4-A804-964ECB5E5DAB}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D782A778-026D-42A4-A804-964ECB5E5DAB}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D783F427-3C66-4CFF-87B6-B0DB2305736C}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D783F427-3C66-4CFF-87B6-B0DB2305736C}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D7E42D36-4594-4FF2-8F4F-A48B82A701EC}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D7E42D36-4594-4FF2-8F4F-A48B82A701EC}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D827D305-B55B-44AC-9685-B3F164010C7B}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D827D305-B55B-44AC-9685-B3F164010C7B}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D8943E0F-1319-4498-B175-7AF930AD30A8}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D8943E0F-1319-4498-B175-7AF930AD30A8}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D8EC27BB-3F3B-4042-B10A-4ACFD924D453}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D8EC27BB-3F3B-4042-B10A-4ACFD924D453}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D926E764-B7F6-4992-BEAE-4B587CF46223}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D926E764-B7F6-4992-BEAE-4B587CF46223}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D92E45A1-C7C0-4380-BEA1-10BEB57D9610}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D92E45A1-C7C0-4380-BEA1-10BEB57D9610}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D9A4D23D-DFA4-404F-A628-BEE61AC0659F}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{D9A4D23D-DFA4-404F-A628-BEE61AC0659F}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{DAE1DB66-4EE3-4FE6-9C09-E55AAB6DF808}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{DAE1DB66-4EE3-4FE6-9C09-E55AAB6DF808}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{DAF15986-0BE5-44AB-9618-29817D8D48DE}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{DAF15986-0BE5-44AB-9618-29817D8D48DE}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{DB126A9B-7868-43A3-82E7-5364A3A1A541}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{DB126A9B-7868-43A3-82E7-5364A3A1A541}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{DB5CEF35-BEC6-4762-A1BD-253F5BF67C72}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{DB5CEF35-BEC6-4762-A1BD-253F5BF67C72}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{DBC3CBF5-4131-4730-A738-0684EBFEAE43}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{DBC3CBF5-4131-4730-A738-0684EBFEAE43}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{DCD9D1A3-C04E-4E8A-B63F-EAD06C2A24BD}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{DCD9D1A3-C04E-4E8A-B63F-EAD06C2A24BD}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{DD370E42-C26E-11D0-BB94-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{DD370E42-C26E-11D0-BB94-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{DD370E44-C26E-11D0-BB94-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{DD370E44-C26E-11D0-BB94-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{DE96689E-4499-4B78-AEB8-6D3717564BC3}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{DE96689E-4499-4B78-AEB8-6D3717564BC3}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{DEEB28B2-23E6-11D1-AE5C-00A0C90F26F4}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{DEEB28B2-23E6-11D1-AE5C-00A0C90F26F4}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{DEEB28B3-23E6-11D1-AE5C-00A0C90F26F4}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{DEEB28B3-23E6-11D1-AE5C-00A0C90F26F4}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{DF44CD5D-9AE9-4935-980A-E8ADD2246D41}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{DF44CD5D-9AE9-4935-980A-E8ADD2246D41}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E06E3E10-99A4-4FE2-B01F-153D664E6F6F}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E06E3E10-99A4-4FE2-B01F-153D664E6F6F}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E1F5EC9F-F933-492B-A242-C3CDAC6ECFBD}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E1F5EC9F-F933-492B-A242-C3CDAC6ECFBD}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E3373025-4D9A-4676-B37F-C2C531F7FD87}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E3373025-4D9A-4676-B37F-C2C531F7FD87}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E40E71EE-6AC2-482E-9183-09F474F444C2}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E40E71EE-6AC2-482E-9183-09F474F444C2}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E47C387F-113E-4820-A900-4C1EC5D85BC6}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E47C387F-113E-4820-A900-4C1EC5D85BC6}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E4B9E992-FD59-11D0-BBC6-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E4B9E992-FD59-11D0-BBC6-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E4B9E993-FD59-11D0-BBC6-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E4B9E993-FD59-11D0-BBC6-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E4EAF409-07D0-420F-BB07-057871EBD00D}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E4EAF409-07D0-420F-BB07-057871EBD00D}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E571E20C-0490-4284-A6F9-64DB48921FF5}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E571E20C-0490-4284-A6F9-64DB48921FF5}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E5A09DD9-FD24-4686-B610-DC9961F8C4F1}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E5A09DD9-FD24-4686-B610-DC9961F8C4F1}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E6FFBB28-BB79-43B9-A7BC-6B57410C8108}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E6FFBB28-BB79-43B9-A7BC-6B57410C8108}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E76B8E13-485F-4ED3-8D27-2FA4930CF236}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E76B8E13-485F-4ED3-8D27-2FA4930CF236}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E88F8024-209F-11D1-A5EE-00C04FB68033}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E88F8024-209F-11D1-A5EE-00C04FB68033}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E914BBE1-03A4-11D1-BBCD-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E914BBE1-03A4-11D1-BBCD-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E93D4057-B9A2-42A5-8AF8-E5BBF177D365}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E93D4057-B9A2-42A5-8AF8-E5BBF177D365}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E9B44DE2-62D5-4E7F-BC11-3B4B654C9175}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E9B44DE2-62D5-4E7F-BC11-3B4B654C9175}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{EB6339BF-EB6A-437A-82DA-A56E7E4F9CDC}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{EB6339BF-EB6A-437A-82DA-A56E7E4F9CDC}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{EC5AB8B2-4EBA-4354-97A5-C996DB5D9C29}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{EC5AB8B2-4EBA-4354-97A5-C996DB5D9C29}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{EC7C8096-B918-4044-94F1-E4FBA0361D5C}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {CD260094-DE10-4AEE-AC73-EF87F6E12683}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{EC7C8096-B918-4044-94F1-E4FBA0361D5C}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {CD260094-DE10-4AEE-AC73-EF87F6E12683} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{ED4F9ADD-3CC4-46B7-A416-2FF54D7156BB}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{ED4F9ADD-3CC4-46B7-A416-2FF54D7156BB}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{ED77BAE4-6B78-4626-B2D0-E376B219012E}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{ED77BAE4-6B78-4626-B2D0-E376B219012E}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{EE0A88AE-7C7A-4032-88E6-7C49456E79D4}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{EE0A88AE-7C7A-4032-88E6-7C49456E79D4}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F0034DA8-8A22-4151-8F16-2EBA76565BCC}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F0034DA8-8A22-4151-8F16-2EBA76565BCC}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F03ACD30-8BCE-458D-A157-EFDAD1933416}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F03ACD30-8BCE-458D-A157-EFDAD1933416}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F0DD2C1A-9AB3-4B9B-A0CD-CF195089E7D2}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F0DD2C1A-9AB3-4B9B-A0CD-CF195089E7D2}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F1467E7E-07AA-11D1-81DF-00C04FC29FCC}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F1467E7E-07AA-11D1-81DF-00C04FC29FCC}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F30D7261-587A-424F-822C-312788F43548}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {CD260094-DE10-4AEE-AC73-EF87F6E12683}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F30D7261-587A-424F-822C-312788F43548}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {CD260094-DE10-4AEE-AC73-EF87F6E12683} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F36D755D-17E6-404E-954F-0FC07574C78D}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {CD260094-DE10-4AEE-AC73-EF87F6E12683}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F36D755D-17E6-404E-954F-0FC07574C78D}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {CD260094-DE10-4AEE-AC73-EF87F6E12683} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F46EDB3B-BC2F-11D0-9412-00AA00A3EBD3}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F46EDB3B-BC2F-11D0-9412-00AA00A3EBD3}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F5A24314-5B8B-44FA-BC2E-31285544B520}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F5A24314-5B8B-44FA-BC2E-31285544B520}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F68DDE6D-AE8C-4047-BFAE-65BB5173D4D9}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F68DDE6D-AE8C-4047-BFAE-65BB5173D4D9}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F6F95A83-0AF5-464D-A105-7296D61C9E68}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F6F95A83-0AF5-464D-A105-7296D61C9E68}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F7DA33A5-FD27-4FF1-B8E9-05C7535BE52B}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F7DA33A5-FD27-4FF1-B8E9-05C7535BE52B}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F7EC5A51-ECD2-11D0-BBB1-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F7EC5A51-ECD2-11D0-BBB1-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F81B80BC-29D1-4734-B515-7724BFF16001}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F81B80BC-29D1-4734-B515-7724BFF16001}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F84D5FAE-1B45-11D1-81F9-00C04FC29FCC}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F84D5FAE-1B45-11D1-81F9-00C04FC29FCC}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F8C3E22D-DB97-4090-9729-76D84E10F7E8}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F8C3E22D-DB97-4090-9729-76D84E10F7E8}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F9202A91-B111-11D0-BB8D-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F9202A91-B111-11D0-BB8D-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F9202A94-B111-11D0-BB8D-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{F9202A94-B111-11D0-BB8D-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FB4900E5-6CD4-4A43-AD86-946C5BF29617}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FB4900E5-6CD4-4A43-AD86-946C5BF29617}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FB8B6061-3BE8-4A79-A9AF-BB38093AE92D}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FB8B6061-3BE8-4A79-A9AF-BB38093AE92D}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FBCFF1C1-261C-11D1-AE5E-00A0C90F26F4}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FBCFF1C1-261C-11D1-AE5E-00A0C90F26F4}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FBCFF1C2-261C-11D1-AE5E-00A0C90F26F4}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FBCFF1C2-261C-11D1-AE5E-00A0C90F26F4}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FC7D6331-3C3C-11D1-BBF3-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FC7D6331-3C3C-11D1-BBF3-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {694EAA82-B6CC-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FE40A429-A149-4E2F-8B29-5601BF648A0A}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FE40A429-A149-4E2F-8B29-5601BF648A0A}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FE70304F-2B7E-4EE7-BD89-1CA62E049282}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FE70304F-2B7E-4EE7-BD89-1CA62E049282}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FF2D5C11-FEEA-11D0-BBC8-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FF2D5C11-FEEA-11D0-BBC8-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FF2D5C12-FEEA-11D0-BBC8-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib
	Valuename:
	Value: {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FF2D5C12-FEEA-11D0-BBC8-00A0C90F2744}\TypeLib key points to the missing CLSID {4615CBF1-B6B7-11D0-BB8E-00A0C90F2744} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FF385EDF-781F-43CB-8894-A30AEDAFABE6}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FF385EDF-781F-43CB-8894-A30AEDAFABE6}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FFF994DA-E785-11D6-8F9F-00065BBD32BD}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FFF994DA-E785-11D6-8F9F-00065BBD32BD}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FFF994E6-E785-11D6-8F9F-00065BBD32BD}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FFF994E6-E785-11D6-8F9F-00065BBD32BD}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FFF994E7-E785-11D6-8F9F-00065BBD32BD}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FFF994E7-E785-11D6-8F9F-00065BBD32BD}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FFF994E9-E785-11D6-8F9F-00065BBD32BD}\ProxyStubClsid32
	Valuename:
	Value: {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{FFF994E9-E785-11D6-8F9F-00065BBD32BD}\ProxyStubClsid32 key points to the missing CLSID {C90250F3-4D7D-4991-9B69-A5C5BC1C2AE6} )



Scanning section:	Invalid file associations
Entries found:	422
Entries:
	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.3g2
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.3GPP2.10
	Reason: ( The Filetype .3g2 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.3GPP2.10 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.3gp
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.3GPP_AMR.10
	Reason: ( The Filetype .3gp under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.3GPP_AMR.10 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.ach
	Valuename:
	Value: Architect.Document
	Reason: ( The Filetype .ach under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent Architect.Document )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.acp
	Valuename:
	Value: RealJukebox.ACP.1
	Reason: ( The Filetype .acp under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealJukebox.ACP.1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.amr
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.AMR.10
	Reason: ( The Filetype .amr under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.AMR.10 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.avr
	Valuename:
	Value: Winamp.File.avr
	Reason: ( The Filetype .avr under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent Winamp.File.avr )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.awb
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.AMR_WB.10
	Reason: ( The Filetype .awb under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.AMR_WB.10 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.caf
	Valuename:
	Value: Winamp.File.caf
	Reason: ( The Filetype .caf under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent Winamp.File.caf )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.divx
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.DIVX.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .divx under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.DIVX.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.dtd
	Valuename:
	Value: XMLEditPro.General
	Reason: ( The Filetype .dtd under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent XMLEditPro.General )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.dv
	Valuename:
	Value: QuickTime.dv
	Reason: ( The Filetype .dv under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent QuickTime.dv )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.dwf
	Valuename:
	Value: dwffile
	Reason: ( The Filetype .dwf under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent dwffile )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.flac
	Valuename:
	Value: Winamp.File.FLAC
	Reason: ( The Filetype .flac under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent Winamp.File.FLAC )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.flv
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.FLV.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .flv under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.FLV.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.glf
	Valuename:
	Value: PGA Championship Saved Game
	Reason: ( The Filetype .glf under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent PGA Championship Saved Game )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.htk
	Valuename:
	Value: Winamp.File.htk
	Reason: ( The Filetype .htk under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent Winamp.File.htk )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.iff
	Valuename:
	Value: Winamp.File.iff
	Reason: ( The Filetype .iff under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent Winamp.File.iff )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.int
	Valuename:
	Value: int_auto_file
	Reason: ( The Filetype .int under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent int_auto_file )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.ips
	Valuename:
	Value: ips_auto_file
	Reason: ( The Filetype .ips under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent ips_auto_file )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.ivr
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.IVR.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .ivr under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.IVR.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.la1
	Valuename:
	Value: RealJukebox.la1.1
	Reason: ( The Filetype .la1 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealJukebox.la1.1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.lar
	Valuename:
	Value: RealJukebox.lar.1
	Reason: ( The Filetype .lar under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealJukebox.lar.1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.lavs
	Valuename:
	Value: RealJukebox.lavs.1
	Reason: ( The Filetype .lavs under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealJukebox.lavs.1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.lmsff
	Valuename:
	Value: LiquidAudio.LP5.0
	Reason: ( The Filetype .lmsff under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent LiquidAudio.LP5.0 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.lqt
	Valuename:
	Value: RealJukebox.lqt.1
	Reason: ( The Filetype .lqt under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealJukebox.lqt.1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.m4e
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.MP4.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .m4e under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.MP4.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.m4p
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.M4P.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .m4p under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.M4P.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.mac
	Valuename:
	Value: QuickTime.mac
	Reason: ( The Filetype .mac under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent QuickTime.mac )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.mat
	Valuename:
	Value: Winamp.File.mat
	Reason: ( The Filetype .mat under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent Winamp.File.mat )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.mnd
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.MND.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .mnd under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.MND.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.mns
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.MNS.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .mns under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.MNS.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.mp2s
	Valuename:
	Value: MaxPayne2.SaveGame
	Reason: ( The Filetype .mp2s under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent MaxPayne2.SaveGame )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.mpeg2
	Valuename:
	Value: Winamp3.File
	Reason: ( The Filetype .mpeg2 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent Winamp3.File )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.mpga
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.MPGA.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .mpga under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.MPGA.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.mps
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.MPEG.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .mps under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.MPEG.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.mpv
	Valuename:
	Value: DBC.MPEG.1
	Reason: ( The Filetype .mpv under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent DBC.MPEG.1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.paf
	Valuename:
	Value: Winamp.File.paf
	Reason: ( The Filetype .paf under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent Winamp.File.paf )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.pct
	Valuename:
	Value: QuickTime.pct
	Reason: ( The Filetype .pct under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent QuickTime.pct )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.ppi
	Valuename:
	Value: ppifile
	Reason: ( The Filetype .ppi under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent ppifile )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.pvf
	Valuename:
	Value: Winamp.File.pvf
	Reason: ( The Filetype .pvf under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent Winamp.File.pvf )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.qt
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.qt.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .qt under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.qt.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.qti
	Valuename:
	Value: QuickTime.qti
	Reason: ( The Filetype .qti under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent QuickTime.qti )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.qtif
	Valuename:
	Value: QuickTime.qtif
	Reason: ( The Filetype .qtif under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent QuickTime.qtif )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.r3t
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.R3T.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .r3t under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.R3T.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.ra
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.RA.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .ra under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.RA.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.ram
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.RAM.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .ram under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.RAM.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.raw
	Valuename:
	Value: Winamp.File.raw
	Reason: ( The Filetype .raw under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent Winamp.File.raw )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.rax
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.RAX.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .rax under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.RAX.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.rec
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.REC.1
	Reason: ( The Filetype .rec under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.REC.1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.rjs
	Valuename:
	Value: RealJukebox.RJS.1
	Reason: ( The Filetype .rjs under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealJukebox.RJS.1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.rjt
	Valuename:
	Value: RealJukebox.RJT.1
	Reason: ( The Filetype .rjt under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealJukebox.RJT.1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.rm
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.RM.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .rm under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.RM.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.rmj
	Valuename:
	Value: RealJukebox.RMJ.1
	Reason: ( The Filetype .rmj under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealJukebox.RMJ.1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.rmm
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.RAM.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .rmm under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.RAM.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.rmp
	Valuename:
	Value: RealJukebox.RMP.1
	Reason: ( The Filetype .rmp under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealJukebox.RMP.1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.rms
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.RMS.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .rms under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.RMS.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.rmvb
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.RMVB.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .rmvb under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.RMVB.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.rmx
	Valuename:
	Value: RealJukebox.RMX.1
	Reason: ( The Filetype .rmx under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealJukebox.RMX.1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.rp
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.PIX.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .rp under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.PIX.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.rpl
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.RPL.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .rpl under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.RPL.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.rsml
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.RSML.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .rsml under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.RSML.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.rt
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.RT.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .rt under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.RT.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.rv
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.RV.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .rv under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.RV.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.rvx
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.RVX.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .rvx under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.RVX.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.sd2
	Valuename:
	Value: Winamp.File.sd2
	Reason: ( The Filetype .sd2 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent Winamp.File.sd2 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.sdp
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.SDP.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .sdp under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.SDP.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.sds
	Valuename:
	Value: Winamp.File.sds
	Reason: ( The Filetype .sds under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent Winamp.File.sds )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.sf
	Valuename:
	Value: Winamp.File.sf
	Reason: ( The Filetype .sf under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent Winamp.File.sf )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.smi
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.SMIL.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .smi under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.SMIL.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.smil
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.SMIL.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .smil under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.SMIL.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.ssm
	Valuename:
	Value: SSM
	Reason: ( The Filetype .ssm under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent SSM )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.vcd
	Valuename:
	Value: VCD_auto_file
	Reason: ( The Filetype .vcd under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent VCD_auto_file )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.vlb
	Valuename:
	Value: Winamp.File.VLB
	Reason: ( The Filetype .vlb under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent Winamp.File.VLB )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.vob
	Valuename:
	Value: Winamp3.File
	Reason: ( The Filetype .vob under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent Winamp3.File )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.vpg
	Valuename:
	Value: RichFX.VPG.1
	Reason: ( The Filetype .vpg under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RichFX.VPG.1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.w64
	Valuename:
	Value: Winamp.File.w64
	Reason: ( The Filetype .w64 under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent Winamp.File.w64 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.wal
	Valuename:
	Value: Winamp3.SkinZip
	Reason: ( The Filetype .wal under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent Winamp3.SkinZip )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.wlf
	Valuename:
	Value: wlf_auto_file
	Reason: ( The Filetype .wlf under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent wlf_auto_file )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.xi
	Valuename:
	Value: Winamp.File.xi
	Reason: ( The Filetype .xi under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent Winamp.File.xi )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.xml;.xsl;.xsd;.xdr;
	Valuename:
	Value: XMLEditPro.Document
	Reason: ( The Filetype .xml;.xsl;.xsd;.xdr; under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent XMLEditPro.Document )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.xpl
	Valuename:
	Value: RealPlayer.PLSPL.6
	Reason: ( The Filetype .xpl under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is associated to non-existent RealPlayer.PLSPL.6 )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\access.iphelper.3\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value: {CFF9E3E5-B81F-DF31-4495-CC7AC68F4E29}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\access.iphelper.3 key points to the missing CLSID {CFF9E3E5-B81F-DF31-4495-CC7AC68F4E29} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\actionbvr.actionbvr.1\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value: {58A2E406-8304-11D2-9533-0060b0C3C4F4}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\actionbvr.actionbvr.1 key points to the missing CLSID {58A2E406-8304-11D2-9533-0060b0C3C4F4} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\actorbvr.actorbvr.1\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value: {6DDE3061-736C-11D2-A5E8-00A0C967A25F}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\actorbvr.actorbvr.1 key points to the missing CLSID {6DDE3061-736C-11D2-A5E8-00A0C967A25F} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\adcs\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value: {89E30300-764D-11d0-B282-00A0C90F56FC}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\adcs key points to the missing CLSID {89E30300-764D-11d0-B282-00A0C90F56FC} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\appid\{D413C502-3FAA-11D0-B254-444553540000}
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key {D413C502-3FAA-11D0-B254-444553540000} under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\appid is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\bin_auto_file\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\realplay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\realplay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\bin_auto_file\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cddbcontrolnokia.nntppostconnector.3\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value: {FBA38AB8-AC97-C2A6-0BB8-D2496EBC6732}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cddbcontrolnokia.nntppostconnector.3 key points to the missing CLSID {FBA38AB8-AC97-C2A6-0BB8-D2496EBC6732} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cdo.asserver.3\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value: {C9C82EF2-6A9E-4F65-D47C-068A4934D8BC}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cdo.asserver.3 key points to the missing CLSID {C9C82EF2-6A9E-4F65-D47C-068A4934D8BC} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\colorbvr.colorbvr.1\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value: {3845A174-EB30-11D1-9A23-00A0C879FE5F}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\colorbvr.colorbvr.1 key points to the missing CLSID {3845A174-EB30-11D1-9A23-00A0C879FE5F} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cr.crbehaviorfactory.1\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value: {754FF233-5D4E-11d2-875B-00A0C93C09B3}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cr.crbehaviorfactory.1 key points to the missing CLSID {754FF233-5D4E-11d2-875B-00A0C93C09B3} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\daie.downloadacceleratorie\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value: {5BFA1DAF-5EDC-11D2-959E-00C00C02DA5E}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\daie.downloadacceleratorie key points to the missing CLSID {5BFA1DAF-5EDC-11D2-959E-00C00C02DA5E} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\daie.downloadacceleratorie.1\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value: {5BFA1DAF-5EDC-11D2-959E-00C00C02DA5E}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\daie.downloadacceleratorie.1 key points to the missing CLSID {5BFA1DAF-5EDC-11D2-959E-00C00C02DA5E} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\dat_auto_file\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\realplay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\realplay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\dat_auto_file\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\dbc.mpeg.1\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\dbc.mpeg.1\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\directory\shellEx\ContextMenuHandlers\DAP_ShredMenu
	Valuename:
	Value: {BED4C38B-F765-45AC-8C56-613F76BBF43E}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\directory\shellEx\ContextMenuHandlers key points to the missing CLSID {BED4C38B-F765-45AC-8C56-613F76BBF43E} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\divx_auto_file\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\realplay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\realplay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\divx_auto_file\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\dwffile\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Autodesk\Autodesk Express Viewer\ExpressViewer.exe" %1
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Autodesk\Autodesk Express Viewer\ExpressViewer.exe" %1 in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\dwffile\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\effectbvr.effectbvr.1\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value: {54274112-7A5E-11d2-875F-00A0C93C09B3}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\effectbvr.effectbvr.1 key points to the missing CLSID {54274112-7A5E-11d2-875F-00A0C93C09B3} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\filetype\{00020821-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key {00020821-0000-0000-C000-000000000046} under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\filetype is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\flash.videofile\shell\Open
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\FLV Player\flvplayer.exe "%1"
	Reason: ( The Open points to the missing program C:\Program Files\FLV Player\flvplayer.exe "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\flash.videofile\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htfile\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Windows NT\HYPERTRM.EXE" %1
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Windows NT\HYPERTRM.EXE" %1 in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htfile\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\idcfile
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key idcfile under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ieph.historyhandler\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ieph.historyhandler key points to the missing CLSID )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ieph.rsshandler\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ieph.rsshandler key points to the missing CLSID )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\igfx.cuitestconfig.1\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value: c
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\igfx.cuitestconfig.1 key points to the missing CLSID c )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\imvu\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\IMVU\IMVUClient.exe "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program C:\Program Files\IMVU\IMVUClient.exe "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\imvu\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\int_auto_file\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\realplay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\realplay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\int_auto_file\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ips_auto_file\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Desktop\Visual Boy Advance.lnk" %1
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Desktop\Visual Boy Advance.lnk" %1 in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ips_auto_file\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\liquidaudio.lp5.0\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\liquidaudio.lp5.0\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lm.autoeffectbvr.1\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value: {BB339A46-7C49-11d2-9BF3-00C04FA34789}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lm.autoeffectbvr.1 key points to the missing CLSID {BB339A46-7C49-11d2-9BF3-00C04FA34789} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lm.lmbehaviorfactory.1\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value: {B1549E58-3894-11D2-BB7F-00A0C999C4C1}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lm.lmbehaviorfactory.1 key points to the missing CLSID {B1549E58-3894-11D2-BB7F-00A0C999C4C1} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lm.lmreader.1\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value: {183C259A-0480-11d1-87EA-00C04FC29D46}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lm.lmreader.1 key points to the missing CLSID {183C259A-0480-11d1-87EA-00C04FC29D46} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\maxpayne.savegame\shell\Open
	Valuename:
	Value: D:\ANURAG\GAMES\MAXPAY~1\MAXPAY~1\MaxPayne.exe "%1"
	Reason: ( The Open points to the missing program D:\ANURAG\GAMES\MAXPAY~1\MAXPAY~1\MaxPayne.exe "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\maxpayne.savegame\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\maxpayne2.savegame\shell\Open
	Valuename:
	Value: D:\ANURAG\GAMES\MAXPAY~1\MAXPAY~1.EXE "%1"
	Reason: ( The Open points to the missing program D:\ANURAG\GAMES\MAXPAY~1\MAXPAY~1.EXE "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\maxpayne2.savegame\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\movebvr.movebvr.1\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value: {C5B86F32-69EE-11d2-875F-00A0C93C09B3}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\movebvr.movebvr.1 key points to the missing CLSID {C5B86F32-69EE-11d2-875F-00A0C93C09B3} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\numberbvr.numberbvr.1\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value: {ECDB03D2-6E99-11d2-875F-00A0C93C09B3}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\numberbvr.numberbvr.1 key points to the missing CLSID {ECDB03D2-6E99-11d2-875F-00A0C93C09B3} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\objectdock docklet\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\objectdock docklet\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\objectdock dockzip image package\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\objectdock dockzip image package\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\objectdock theme\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\objectdock theme\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\objectdock theme package\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\objectdock theme package\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\pathbvr.pathbvr.1\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value: {80F49562-6A9A-11d2-875F-00A0C93C09B3}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\pathbvr.pathbvr.1 key points to the missing CLSID {80F49562-6A9A-11d2-875F-00A0C93C09B3} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\pbrush\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\pbrush key points to the missing CLSID )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\pbrush\shell\edit
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key edit under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\pbrush\shell is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\pbrush\shell\print
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key print under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\pbrush\shell is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\pbrush\shell\printto
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key printto under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\pbrush\shell is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\pga championship saved game\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\bin\pgagolf.exe %1
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\bin\pgagolf.exe %1 in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\pga championship saved game\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\pnm\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\pnm\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realjukebox.acp.1\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realjukebox.acp.1\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realjukebox.cda.1\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realjukebox.cda.1\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realjukebox.la1.1\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realjukebox.la1.1\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realjukebox.lar.1\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realjukebox.lar.1\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realjukebox.lavs.1\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realjukebox.lavs.1\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realjukebox.lqt.1\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realjukebox.lqt.1\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realjukebox.rjs.1\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realjukebox.rjs.1\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realjukebox.rjt.1\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realjukebox.rjt.1\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realjukebox.rmj.1\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realjukebox.rmj.1\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realjukebox.rmp.1\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realjukebox.rmp.1\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realjukebox.rmx.1\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realjukebox.rmx.1\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realjukebox.wma.1\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realjukebox.wma.1\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.3gpp2.10\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.3gpp2.10\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.3gpp_amr.10\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.3gpp_amr.10\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.aac.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.aac.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.aiff.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.aiff.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.amr.10\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.amr.10\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.amr_wb.10\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.amr_wb.10\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.au.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.au.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.audiocd.6\shell\play
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" /play %1
	Reason: ( The play points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" /play %1 in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.audiocd.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.autoplay.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" /autoplay "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" /autoplay "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.autoplay.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.avi.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.avi.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.cdburn.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" /burn "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" /burn "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.cdburn.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.divx.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.divx.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.dvd.6\shell\play
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" /dvd %1
	Reason: ( The play points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" /dvd %1 in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.dvd.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.flv.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.flv.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.ivr.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.ivr.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.m4a.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.m4a.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.m4p.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.m4p.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.mnd.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.mnd.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.mns.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.mns.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.mp1.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.mp1.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.mp2.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.mp2.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.mp3.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.mp3.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.mp3pl.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.mp3pl.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.mp4.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.mp4.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.mpa.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.mpa.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.mpeg.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.mpeg.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.mpga.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.mpga.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.pix.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.pix.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.plspl.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.plspl.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.qt.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.qt.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.r3t.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.r3t.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.ra.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.ra.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.ram.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.ram.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.rax.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.rax.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.rec.1\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.rec.1\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.rm.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.rm.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.rms.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.rms.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.rmvb.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.rmvb.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.rpl.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.rpl.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.rsml.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.rsml.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.rt.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.rt.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.rv.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.rv.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.rvx.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.rvx.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.sdp.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.sdp.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.smil.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.smil.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.wav.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.wav.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.wax.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.wax.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.wm.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.wm.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.wmf.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.wmf.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.wmv.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.wmv.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.wmx.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.wmx.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.wvx.6\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\realplayer.wvx.6\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\richfx.vpg.1\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\richfx.vpg.1\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rm_auto_file\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\Studio.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\Studio.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rm_auto_file\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rm_auto_file\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\Studio.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\Studio.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rm_auto_file\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rm_auto_file\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\Studio.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\Studio.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rm_auto_file\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rm_auto_file\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\Studio.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\Studio.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rm_auto_file\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rotatebvr.rotatebvr.1\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value: {027713F2-5FA8-11d2-875B-00A0C93C09B3}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rotatebvr.rotatebvr.1 key points to the missing CLSID {027713F2-5FA8-11d2-875B-00A0C93C09B3} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rtffile\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rtffile key points to the missing CLSID )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rtffile\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key open under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rtffile\shell is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rtffile\shell\print
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key print under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rtffile\shell is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rtffile\shell\printto
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key printto under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rtffile\shell is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rtsp\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rtsp\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\scalebvr.scalebvr.1\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value: {E80353D3-677D-11d2-875E-00A0C93C09B3}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\scalebvr.scalebvr.1 key points to the missing CLSID {E80353D3-677D-11d2-875E-00A0C93C09B3} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\sdiservr50.sdievent\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value: {7925EB3D-3E60-4686-BB8C-2C83D4EC99F3}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\sdiservr50.sdievent key points to the missing CLSID {7925EB3D-3E60-4686-BB8C-2C83D4EC99F3} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\setbvr.setbvr.1\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value: {BA60F742-6F72-11d2-875F-00A0C93C09B3}
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\setbvr.setbvr.1 key points to the missing CLSID {BA60F742-6F72-11d2-875F-00A0C93C09B3} )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\snapshotfile\shell\Open
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key Open under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\snapshotfile\shell is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\snapshotfile\shell\Print
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key Print under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\snapshotfile\shell is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\snapshotfile\shell\Printto
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key Printto under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\snapshotfile\shell is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ssm\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ssm\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ut2004.link\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\UT2004Demo\System\UT2004.exe "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program C:\UT2004Demo\System\UT2004.exe "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ut2004.link\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ut2004.map\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\UT2004Demo\System\UT2004.exe "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program C:\UT2004Demo\System\UT2004.exe "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ut2004.map\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\vcd_auto_file\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\realplay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\realplay.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\vcd_auto_file\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\vslfile\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\DAP.EXE
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\DAP.EXE in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\vslfile\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\wareo\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Warez P2P Client\warez.exe" "%L"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Warez P2P Client\warez.exe" "%L" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\wareo\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\warep\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Warez P2P Client\warez.exe" "%L"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Warez P2P Client\warez.exe" "%L" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\warep\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\warez\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Warez P2P Client\warez.exe" "%L"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Warez P2P Client\warez.exe" "%L" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\warez\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\warezo\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Warez P2P Client\warez.exe" "%L"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Warez P2P Client\warez.exe" "%L" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\warezo\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\warezp\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Warez P2P Client\warez.exe" "%L"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Warez P2P Client\warez.exe" "%L" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\warezp\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\warezq\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Warez P2P Client\warez.exe" "%L"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Warez P2P Client\warez.exe" "%L" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\warezq\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.669\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.669\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.669\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.669\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.669\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.669\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.669\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.669\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.aac\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.aac\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.aac\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.aac\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.aac\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.aac\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.aac\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.aac\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.amf\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.amf\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.amf\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.amf\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.amf\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.amf\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.amf\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.amf\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.avr\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.avr\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.avr\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.avr\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.avr\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.avr\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.avr\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.avr\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.caf\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.caf\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.caf\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.caf\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.caf\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.caf\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.caf\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.caf\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.far\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.far\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.far\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.far\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.far\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.far\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.far\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.far\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.flac\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.flac\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.flac\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.flac\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.flac\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.flac\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.flac\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.flac\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.flv\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.flv\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.flv\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.flv\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.flv\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.flv\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.flv\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.flv\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.htk\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.htk\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.htk\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.htk\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.htk\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.htk\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.htk\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.htk\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.iff\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.iff\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.iff\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.iff\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.iff\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.iff\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.iff\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.iff\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.it\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.it\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.it\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.it\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.it\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.it\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.it\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.it\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.itz\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.itz\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.itz\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.itz\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.itz\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.itz\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.itz\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.itz\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.kar\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.kar\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.kar\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.kar\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.kar\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.kar\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.kar\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.kar\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.m2v\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.m2v\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.m2v\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.m2v\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.m2v\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.m2v\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.m2v\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.m2v\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.m4a\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.m4a\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.m4a\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.m4a\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.m4a\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.m4a\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.m4a\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.m4a\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mat\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mat\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mat\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mat\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mat\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mat\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mat\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mat\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mdz\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mdz\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mdz\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mdz\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mdz\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mdz\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mdz\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mdz\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.miz\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.miz\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.miz\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.miz\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.miz\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.miz\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.miz\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.miz\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mod\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mod\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mod\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mod\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mod\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mod\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mod\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mod\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mp1\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mp1\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mp1\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mp1\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mp1\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mp1\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mp1\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mp1\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mp4\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mp4\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mp4\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mp4\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mp4\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mp4\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mp4\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mp4\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mtm\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mtm\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mtm\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mtm\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mtm\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mtm\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mtm\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.mtm\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.nsa\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.nsa\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.nsa\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.nsa\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.nsa\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.nsa\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.nsa\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.nsa\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.nst\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.nst\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.nst\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.nst\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.nst\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.nst\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.nst\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.nst\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.nsv\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.nsv\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.nsv\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.nsv\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.nsv\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.nsv\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.nsv\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.nsv\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.ogg\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.ogg\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.ogg\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.ogg\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.ogg\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.ogg\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.ogg\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.ogg\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.okt\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.okt\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.okt\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.okt\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.okt\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.okt\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.okt\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.okt\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.paf\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.paf\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.paf\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.paf\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.paf\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.paf\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.paf\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.paf\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.ptm\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.ptm\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.ptm\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.ptm\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.ptm\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.ptm\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.ptm\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.ptm\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.pvf\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.pvf\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.pvf\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.pvf\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.pvf\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.pvf\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.pvf\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.pvf\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.raw\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.raw\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.raw\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.raw\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.raw\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.raw\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.raw\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.raw\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.s3m\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.s3m\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.s3m\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.s3m\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.s3m\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.s3m\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.s3m\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.s3m\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.s3z\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.s3z\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.s3z\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.s3z\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.s3z\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.s3z\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.s3z\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.s3z\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.sd2\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.sd2\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.sd2\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.sd2\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.sd2\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.sd2\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.sd2\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.sd2\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.sds\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.sds\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.sds\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.sds\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.sds\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.sds\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.sds\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.sds\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.sf\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.sf\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.sf\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.sf\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.sf\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.sf\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.sf\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.sf\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.stm\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.stm\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.stm\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.stm\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.stm\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.stm\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.stm\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.stm\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.stz\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.stz\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.stz\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.stz\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.stz\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.stz\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.stz\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.stz\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.swf\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.swf\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.swf\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.swf\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.swf\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.swf\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.swf\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.swf\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.ult\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.ult\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.ult\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.ult\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.ult\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.ult\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.ult\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.ult\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.vlb\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.vlb\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.vlb\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.vlb\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.vlb\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.vlb\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.vlb\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.vlb\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.voc\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.voc\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.voc\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.voc\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.voc\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.voc\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.voc\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.voc\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.w64\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.w64\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.w64\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.w64\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.w64\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.w64\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.w64\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.w64\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.xi\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.xi\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.xi\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.xi\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.xi\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.xi\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.xi\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.xi\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.xm\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.xm\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.xm\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.xm\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.xm\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.xm\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.xm\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.xm\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.xmz\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.xmz\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.xmz\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.xmz\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.xmz\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.xmz\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.xmz\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "D:\Winamp\winamp.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp.file.xmz\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp3.file\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winamp3.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winamp3.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp3.file\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp3.file\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winamp3.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winamp3.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp3.file\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp3.file\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winamp3.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winamp3.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp3.file\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp3.file\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winamp3.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winamp3.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp3.file\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp3.playlist\shell\Enqueue
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winamp3.exe" /ADD "%1"
	Reason: ( The Enqueue points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winamp3.exe" /ADD "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp3.playlist\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp3.playlist\shell\ListBookmark
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winamp3.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1"
	Reason: ( The ListBookmark points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winamp3.exe" /BOOKMARK "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp3.playlist\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp3.playlist\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winamp3.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winamp3.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp3.playlist\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp3.playlist\shell\Play
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winamp3.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The Play points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winamp3.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp3.playlist\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp3.skinzip\shell\install
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winamp3.exe" "/installskin=%1"
	Reason: ( The install points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winamp3.exe" "/installskin=%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp3.skinzip\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp3.skinzip\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winamp3.exe" "/installskin=%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winamp3.exe" "/installskin=%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\winamp3.skinzip\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\wlf_auto_file\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Vocabulary Wizard\EVwiz63c.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program "C:\Program Files\Vocabulary Wizard\EVwiz63c.exe" "%1" in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\wlf_auto_file\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\wrifile\CLSID
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\wrifile key points to the missing CLSID )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\wrifile\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key open under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\wrifile\shell is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\wrifile\shell\print
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key print under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\wrifile\shell is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\wrifile\shell\printto
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The key printto under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\wrifile\shell is empty )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\xmleditpro.general\shell\open
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\PROGRA~1\XMLEDI~1\XMLEDI~1.EXE /dde
	Reason: ( The open points to the missing program C:\PROGRA~1\XMLEDI~1\XMLEDI~1.EXE /dde in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\xmleditpro.general\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\xmleditpro.general\shell\print
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\PROGRA~1\XMLEDI~1\XMLEDI~1.EXE /dde
	Reason: ( The print points to the missing program C:\PROGRA~1\XMLEDI~1\XMLEDI~1.EXE /dde in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\xmleditpro.general\shell key )


	Entry: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\xmleditpro.general\shell\printto
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\PROGRA~1\XMLEDI~1\XMLEDI~1.EXE /dde
	Reason: ( The printto points to the missing program C:\PROGRA~1\XMLEDI~1\XMLEDI~1.EXE /dde in the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\xmleditpro.general\shell key )



Scanning section:	User software settings
Entries found:	191
Entries:
	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Cursors
	Valuename: Crosshair
	Value: D:\manoj\Themes\gold\gold\gold\Fields Of Gold\FGCross.ani
	Reason: ( The Key Cursors under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel contains a bad path Crosshair for the value D:\manoj\Themes\gold\gold\gold\Fields Of Gold\FGCross.ani )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Cursors
	Valuename: IBeam
	Value: D:\manoj\Themes\gold\gold\gold\Fields Of Gold\FGBeam.ani
	Reason: ( The Key Cursors under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel contains a bad path IBeam for the value D:\manoj\Themes\gold\gold\gold\Fields Of Gold\FGBeam.ani )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop
	Valuename: ConvertedWallpaper
	Value: C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Local Settings\Temp\Bliss.jpg
	Reason: ( The Key Desktop under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel contains a bad path ConvertedWallpaper for the value C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Local Settings\Temp\Bliss.jpg )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop
	Valuename: SCRNSAVE.EXE
	Value: C:\WINDOWS\System32\logon.scr
	Reason: ( The Key Desktop under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel contains a bad path SCRNSAVE.EXE for the value C:\WINDOWS\System32\logon.scr )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\7-Zip\Extraction\PathHistory
	Valuename: 2
	Value: D:\ANURAG\GAMES\WALL-E\
	Reason: ( The Key PathHistory under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\7-Zip\Extraction contains a bad path 2 for the value D:\ANURAG\GAMES\WALL-E\ )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\7-Zip\Extraction\PathHistory
	Valuename: 4
	Value: D:\Hitman\
	Reason: ( The Key PathHistory under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\7-Zip\Extraction contains a bad path 4 for the value D:\Hitman\ )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\7-Zip\Extraction\PathHistory
	Valuename: 5
	Value: D:\Hitman
	Reason: ( The Key PathHistory under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\7-Zip\Extraction contains a bad path 5 for the value D:\Hitman )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\7-Zip\Extraction\PathHistory
	Valuename: 6
	Value: D:\NOLF
	Reason: ( The Key PathHistory under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\7-Zip\Extraction contains a bad path 6 for the value D:\NOLF )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Ahead\Cover Designer\Recent File List
	Valuename: File1
	Value: C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Desktop\try.ncd
	Reason: ( The Key Recent File List under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Ahead\Cover Designer contains a bad path File1 for the value C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Desktop\try.ncd )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Ahead\Nero - Burning Rom\Database
	Valuename: LocalDbPath
	Value: C:\Program Files\Ahead\nero\NeroDb
	Reason: ( The Key Database under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Ahead\Nero - Burning Rom contains a bad path LocalDbPath for the value C:\Program Files\Ahead\nero\NeroDb )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Ahead\Nero - Burning Rom\Database
	Valuename: UserDbPath
	Value: C:\Program Files\Ahead\nero\UsrDb
	Reason: ( The Key Database under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Ahead\Nero - Burning Rom contains a bad path UserDbPath for the value C:\Program Files\Ahead\nero\UsrDb )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\America Online\AOD
	Valuename: BBIcon
	Value: C:\WINDOWS\aod\icon3.ico
	Reason: ( The Key AOD under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\America Online contains a bad path BBIcon for the value C:\WINDOWS\aod\icon3.ico )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\CrystalGraphics\PowerPlugs: Quotations
	Valuename: InstallFolder
	Value: D:\quotes\
	Reason: ( The Key PowerPlugs: Quotations under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\CrystalGraphics contains a bad path InstallFolder for the value D:\quotes\ )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Desktop Architect\Settings
	Valuename: FileGroupSoundDef
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\realplay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The Key Settings under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Desktop Architect contains a bad path FileGroupSoundDef for the value C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\realplay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Desktop Architect\Settings
	Valuename: FileGroupMovieDef
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\realplay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The Key Settings under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Desktop Architect contains a bad path FileGroupMovieDef for the value C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\realplay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Emulators\VisualBoyAdvance
	Valuename: romdir
	Value: D:\ANURAG\POKEMON\POKEMON GAMES\POKEMON RED RESCUE TEAM
	Reason: ( The Key VisualBoyAdvance under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Emulators contains a bad path romdir for the value D:\ANURAG\POKEMON\POKEMON GAMES\POKEMON RED RESCUE TEAM )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Emulators\VisualBoyAdvance
	Valuename: recent0
	Value: D:\ANURAG\POKEMON\POKEMON GAMES\POKEMON RED RESCUE TEAM\2485 - Pokemon Mystery Dungeon - Red Rescue Team (US).gba
	Reason: ( The Key VisualBoyAdvance under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Emulators contains a bad path recent0 for the value D:\ANURAG\POKEMON\POKEMON GAMES\POKEMON RED RESCUE TEAM\2485 - Pokemon Mystery Dungeon - Red Rescue Team (US).gba )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Emulators\VisualBoyAdvance
	Valuename: recent1
	Value: D:\ANURAG\POKEMON\POKEMON GAMES\POKEMON EMERALD\Pokemon Emerald.gba
	Reason: ( The Key VisualBoyAdvance under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Emulators contains a bad path recent1 for the value D:\ANURAG\POKEMON\POKEMON GAMES\POKEMON EMERALD\Pokemon Emerald.gba )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Emulators\VisualBoyAdvance
	Valuename: recent2
	Value: D:\ANURAG\POKEMON\POKEMON GAMES\POKEMON BLUE\Pokemon Blue DX.gb
	Reason: ( The Key VisualBoyAdvance under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Emulators contains a bad path recent2 for the value D:\ANURAG\POKEMON\POKEMON GAMES\POKEMON BLUE\Pokemon Blue DX.gb )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Emulators\VisualBoyAdvance
	Valuename: recent3
	Value: D:\ANURAG\POKEMON\POKEMON GAMES\PIKAMON\Pikamon.gb
	Reason: ( The Key VisualBoyAdvance under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Emulators contains a bad path recent3 for the value D:\ANURAG\POKEMON\POKEMON GAMES\PIKAMON\Pikamon.gb )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Emulators\VisualBoyAdvance
	Valuename: recent4
	Value: D:\ANURAG\POKEMON\POKEMON GAMES\POKEMON BROWN\Pokemon Brown.GB
	Reason: ( The Key VisualBoyAdvance under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Emulators contains a bad path recent4 for the value D:\ANURAG\POKEMON\POKEMON GAMES\POKEMON BROWN\Pokemon Brown.GB )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Emulators\VisualBoyAdvance
	Valuename: recent5
	Value: D:\ANURAG\POKEMON\POKEMON GAMES\POKEMON REVOLUTION\Pokemon Revolution.gb
	Reason: ( The Key VisualBoyAdvance under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Emulators contains a bad path recent5 for the value D:\ANURAG\POKEMON\POKEMON GAMES\POKEMON REVOLUTION\Pokemon Revolution.gb )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Emulators\VisualBoyAdvance
	Valuename: recent6
	Value: D:\ANURAG\POKEMON\POKEMON GAMES\POKEMON RUBY\Pokemon_Ruby.gba
	Reason: ( The Key VisualBoyAdvance under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Emulators contains a bad path recent6 for the value D:\ANURAG\POKEMON\POKEMON GAMES\POKEMON RUBY\Pokemon_Ruby.gba )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Emulators\VisualBoyAdvance
	Valuename: recent7
	Value: D:\ANURAG\POKEMON\POKEMON GAMES\POKEMON LEAF GREEN\Pokemon - Leaf Green # GBA.GBA
	Reason: ( The Key VisualBoyAdvance under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Emulators contains a bad path recent7 for the value D:\ANURAG\POKEMON\POKEMON GAMES\POKEMON LEAF GREEN\Pokemon - Leaf Green # GBA.GBA )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Emulators\VisualBoyAdvance
	Valuename: recent8
	Value: C:\Documents and Settings\selff\My Documents\PokemonFireRedMewSSAnne.gba
	Reason: ( The Key VisualBoyAdvance under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Emulators contains a bad path recent8 for the value C:\Documents and Settings\selff\My Documents\PokemonFireRedMewSSAnne.gba )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Emulators\VisualBoyAdvance
	Valuename: recent9
	Value: D:\ANURAG\POKEMON\POKEMON GAMES\POKEMON AQUA\Pokemon Aqua.gb
	Reason: ( The Key VisualBoyAdvance under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Emulators contains a bad path recent9 for the value D:\ANURAG\POKEMON\POKEMON GAMES\POKEMON AQUA\Pokemon Aqua.gb )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Enkord\Clash N Slash\InstallDir
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Clash N Slash
	Reason: ( The key InstallDir under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Enkord\Clash N Slash contains an invalid path C:\Clash N Slash )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\LiveSwif\LiveSwif lite 2.1 \Recent File List
	Valuename: File1
	Value: C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Desktop\saved flash anims\scientist-need.swf
	Reason: ( The Key Recent File List under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\LiveSwif\LiveSwif lite 2.1 contains a bad path File1 for the value C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Desktop\saved flash anims\scientist-need.swf )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\LU-HO\AM
	Valuename: 1.92
	Value: D:\ANURAG\POKEMON\POKEMON GAMES\HACKER'S TOOLS\Advance Map\AdvanceMap.exe
	Reason: ( The Key AM under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\LU-HO contains a bad path 1.92 for the value D:\ANURAG\POKEMON\POKEMON GAMES\HACKER'S TOOLS\Advance Map\AdvanceMap.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\metapad
	Valuename: mru_5
	Value: C:\Program Files\NeoKwinto\LOG.TXT
	Reason: ( The Key metapad under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software contains a bad path mru_5 for the value C:\Program Files\NeoKwinto\LOG.TXT )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\metapad
	Valuename: mru_6
	Value: C:\Program Files\NeoKwinto\2GamesBase.txt
	Reason: ( The Key metapad under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software contains a bad path mru_6 for the value C:\Program Files\NeoKwinto\2GamesBase.txt )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\metapad
	Valuename: mru_7
	Value: C:\Program Files\NeoKwinto\1ProgramsBase.txt
	Reason: ( The Key metapad under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software contains a bad path mru_7 for the value C:\Program Files\NeoKwinto\1ProgramsBase.txt )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\MetaProducts\Offline Explorer\Parameters
	Valuename: PathPrefix
	Value: c:\download\
	Reason: ( The Key Parameters under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\MetaProducts\Offline Explorer contains a bad path PathPrefix for the value c:\download\ )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\MetaProducts\Offline Explorer\Parameters
	Valuename: DDs
	Value: c:\download\
	Reason: ( The Key Parameters under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\MetaProducts\Offline Explorer contains a bad path DDs for the value c:\download\ )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Installer\Products\9F13FFD239872294FA669C1ABEE4BB13\SourceList\Net
	Valuename: 1
	Value: C:\DOCUME~1\selff\LOCALS~1\Temp\~rnsetup\RHAPX\
	Reason: ( The Key Net under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Installer\Products\9F13FFD239872294FA669C1ABEE4BB13\SourceList contains a bad path 1 for the value C:\DOCUME~1\selff\LOCALS~1\Temp\~rnsetup\RHAPX\ )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Keyboard\Native Media Players\RealJukebox
	Valuename: ExePath
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealJbox.exe
	Reason: ( The Key RealJukebox under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Keyboard\Native Media Players contains a bad path ExePath for the value C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealJbox.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\MM20
	Valuename: ImportDirAudio
	Value: D:\recent dwnld\
	Reason: ( The Key MM20 under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft contains a bad path ImportDirAudio for the value D:\recent dwnld\ )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\MM20\Filters\{ECFBE6E0-1AC8-11D4-8501-00A0CC5D1F63}
	Valuename: Path
	Value: C:\WINDOWS\wt\webdriver\4.1.1\wtwmplug.ax
	Reason: ( The Key {ECFBE6E0-1AC8-11D4-8501-00A0CC5D1F63} under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\MM20\Filters contains a bad path Path for the value C:\WINDOWS\wt\webdriver\4.1.1\wtwmplug.ax )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/RhapsodyPlayerEngine
	Valuename: Path
	Value: C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Application Data\nprhapengine.dll
	Reason: ( The Key @real.com/RhapsodyPlayerEngine under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\MozillaPlugins contains a bad path Path for the value C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Application Data\nprhapengine.dll )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Neowise\NeoDownloader
	Valuename: DefDestDir
	Value: C:\Documents and Settings\selff\My Documents\NeoDownloader\
	Reason: ( The Key NeoDownloader under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Neowise contains a bad path DefDestDir for the value C:\Documents and Settings\selff\My Documents\NeoDownloader\ )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Neowise\NeoDownloader
	Valuename: FullDefDestDir
	Value: C:\Documents and Settings\selff\My Documents\NeoDownloader\
	Reason: ( The Key NeoDownloader under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Neowise contains a bad path FullDefDestDir for the value C:\Documents and Settings\selff\My Documents\NeoDownloader\ )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Neowise\NeoDownloader
	Valuename: ExeName
	Value: C:\Program Files\NeoDownloader Lite\NeoDownloader.exe
	Reason: ( The Key NeoDownloader under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Neowise contains a bad path ExeName for the value C:\Program Files\NeoDownloader Lite\NeoDownloader.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Nokia\ApplicationInstaller\Recent File List
	Valuename: File2
	Value: C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Desktop\medalofhon_z2vls4em.jar
	Reason: ( The Key Recent File List under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Nokia\ApplicationInstaller contains a bad path File2 for the value C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Desktop\medalofhon_z2vls4em.jar )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Nokia\MultimediaPlayer\RecentFiles
	Valuename: RecentFile6
	Value: D:\n70 multimedia\videos\19092007108.mp4
	Reason: ( The Key RecentFiles under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Nokia\MultimediaPlayer contains a bad path RecentFile6 for the value D:\n70 multimedia\videos\19092007108.mp4 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Nokia\MultimediaPlayer\RecentFiles
	Valuename: RecentFile7
	Value: D:\n70 multimedia\videos\19092007107.mp4
	Reason: ( The Key RecentFiles under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Nokia\MultimediaPlayer contains a bad path RecentFile7 for the value D:\n70 multimedia\videos\19092007107.mp4 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Nokia\MultimediaPlayer\Settings
	Valuename: RcntFldr
	Value: D:\recent dwnld\YouTube - Stevie Wonder - Happy Birthday.mp4
	Reason: ( The Key Settings under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Nokia\MultimediaPlayer contains a bad path RcntFldr for the value D:\recent dwnld\YouTube - Stevie Wonder - Happy Birthday.mp4 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Nokia\SearchEngine
	Valuename: database
	Value: C:\DOCUME~1\selff\LOCALS~1\Temp\sedb.mdb
	Reason: ( The Key SearchEngine under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Nokia contains a bad path database for the value C:\DOCUME~1\selff\LOCALS~1\Temp\sedb.mdb )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Opera Software
	Valuename: Last CommandLine v2
	Value: C:\Program Files\Opera7\opera.exe
	Reason: ( The Key Opera Software under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software contains a bad path Last CommandLine v2 for the value C:\Program Files\Opera7\opera.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\RealNetworks\RealJukebox\1.0\Preferences
	Valuename: AppPath
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealJBox.exe
	Reason: ( The Key Preferences under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\RealNetworks\RealJukebox\1.0 contains a bad path AppPath for the value C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealJBox.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\RealNetworks\RealJukebox\1.0\Preferences
	Valuename: MSearchPath
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\DataCache\formats\
	Reason: ( The Key Preferences under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\RealNetworks\RealJukebox\1.0 contains a bad path MSearchPath for the value C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\DataCache\formats\ )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\RealNetworks\RealPlayer\6.0\Preferences\MostRecentSkins1
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\normal.vs
	Reason: ( The key MostRecentSkins1 under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\RealNetworks\RealPlayer\6.0\Preferences contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\normal.vs )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\RealNetworks\RealPlayer\6.0\Preferences\PluginFilePath
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpplugins
	Reason: ( The key PluginFilePath under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\RealNetworks\RealPlayer\6.0\Preferences contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpplugins )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Remedy Entertainment\Max Payne\Save Game
	Valuename: Last Saved Game Filename
	Value: C:\Documents and Settings\selff\My Documents\Max Payne Savegames\savegame000.mps
	Reason: ( The Key Save Game under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Remedy Entertainment\Max Payne contains a bad path Last Saved Game Filename for the value C:\Documents and Settings\selff\My Documents\Max Payne Savegames\savegame000.mps )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\stevengould.org\CleanUp!\Options
	Valuename: LogFilename
	Value: C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Application Data\CleanUp!.log
	Reason: ( The Key Options under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\stevengould.org\CleanUp! contains a bad path LogFilename for the value C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Application Data\CleanUp!.log )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Trymedia Systems\Download Manager\gcBr0gNPL1FedkS30EnYcSoANP4=
	Valuename: DownloadFolder
	Value: C:\Downloads
	Reason: ( The Key gcBr0gNPL1FedkS30EnYcSoANP4= under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Trymedia Systems\Download Manager contains a bad path DownloadFolder for the value C:\Downloads )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\VB and VBA Program Settings\Ringtone Converter\Settings
	Valuename: RingToneDirectory
	Value: C:\Program Files\ringtone converter
	Reason: ( The Key Settings under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\VB and VBA Program Settings\Ringtone Converter contains a bad path RingToneDirectory for the value C:\Program Files\ringtone converter )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Applications\BeetleJunior.exe\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "D:\ANURAG\GAMES\Beetle Junior\BeetleJunior.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Applications\BeetleJunior.exe\shell\open contains an invalid path "D:\ANURAG\GAMES\Beetle Junior\BeetleJunior.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Applications\EVwiz63c.exe\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Vocabulary Wizard\EVwiz63c.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Applications\EVwiz63c.exe\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Vocabulary Wizard\EVwiz63c.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Applications\Rainmeter.chm\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Vista Rainbar\Rainmeter.chm" %1
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Applications\Rainmeter.chm\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Vista Rainbar\Rainmeter.chm" %1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Applications\RealPlay.exe\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\realplay.exe,0
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Applications\RealPlay.exe contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\realplay.exe,0 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Applications\RealPlay.exe\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\realplay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Applications\RealPlay.exe\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\realplay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Applications\Shortcut to Classic.wmz.lnk\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Desktop\Shortcut to Classic.wmz.lnk" %1
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Applications\Shortcut to Classic.wmz.lnk\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Desktop\Shortcut to Classic.wmz.lnk" %1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Applications\Visual Boy Advance.lnk\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Desktop\Visual Boy Advance.lnk" %1
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Applications\Visual Boy Advance.lnk\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Desktop\Visual Boy Advance.lnk" %1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\DBC.MPEG.1\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\DBC.MPEG.1 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\DBC.MPEG.1\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\DBC.MPEG.1\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\LiquidAudio.LP5.0\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,0
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\LiquidAudio.LP5.0 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,0 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\LiquidAudio.LP5.0\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\LiquidAudio.LP5.0\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\pnm\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\pnm contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\pnm\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\pnm\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.ACP.1\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.ACP.1 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.ACP.1\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.ACP.1\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.CDA.1\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.CDA.1 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.CDA.1\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.CDA.1\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.la1.1\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,0
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.la1.1 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,0 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.la1.1\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.la1.1\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.lar.1\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,0
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.lar.1 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,0 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.lar.1\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.lar.1\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.lavs.1\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,0
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.lavs.1 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,0 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.lavs.1\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.lavs.1\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.lqt.1\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,0
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.lqt.1 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,0 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.lqt.1\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.lqt.1\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.RJS.1\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.RJS.1 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.RJS.1\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.RJS.1\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.RJT.1\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.RJT.1 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.RJT.1\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.RJT.1\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.RMJ.1\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.RMJ.1 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.RMJ.1\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.RMJ.1\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.RMP.1\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.RMP.1 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.RMP.1\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.RMP.1\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.RMX.1\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.RMX.1 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.RMX.1\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.RMX.1\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.wma.1\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.wma.1 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.wma.1\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealJukebox.wma.1\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.3GPP2.10\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.3GPP2.10 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.3GPP2.10\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.3GPP2.10\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.3GPP_AMR.10\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.3GPP_AMR.10 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.3GPP_AMR.10\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.3GPP_AMR.10\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AAC.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AAC.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AAC.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AAC.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AIFF.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AIFF.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AIFF.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AIFF.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AMR.10\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AMR.10 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AMR.10\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AMR.10\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AMR_WB.10\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AMR_WB.10 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AMR_WB.10\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AMR_WB.10\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AU.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AU.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AU.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AU.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AudioCD.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,0
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AudioCD.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,0 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AudioCD.6\shell\play\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" /play %1
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AudioCD.6\shell\play contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" /play %1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AutoPlay.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AutoPlay.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AutoPlay.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" /autoplay "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AutoPlay.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" /autoplay "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AVI.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AVI.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AVI.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.AVI.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.CDBurn.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.CDBurn.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.CDBurn.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" /burn "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.CDBurn.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" /burn "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.DIVX.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.DIVX.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.DIVX.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.DIVX.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.DVD.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,0
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.DVD.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,0 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.DVD.6\shell\play\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" /dvd %1
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.DVD.6\shell\play contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" /dvd %1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.FLV.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.FLV.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.FLV.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.FLV.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.IVR.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.IVR.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.IVR.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.IVR.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.M4A.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.M4A.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.M4A.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.M4A.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.M4P.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.M4P.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.M4P.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.M4P.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MP1.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MP1.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MP1.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MP1.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MP2.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MP2.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MP2.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MP2.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MP3.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MP3.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MP3.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MP3.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MP3PL.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MP3PL.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MP3PL.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MP3PL.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MP4.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MP4.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MP4.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MP4.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MPA.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MPA.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MPA.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MPA.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MPEG.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MPEG.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MPEG.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MPEG.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MPGA.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MPGA.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MPGA.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.MPGA.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.PIX.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.PIX.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.PIX.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.PIX.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.PLSPL.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.PLSPL.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.PLSPL.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.PLSPL.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.qt.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.qt.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.qt.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.qt.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RA.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RA.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RA.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RA.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RAM.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RAM.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RAM.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RAM.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RAX.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RAX.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RAX.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RAX.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RM.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RM.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RM.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RM.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RMS.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,2
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RMS.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,2 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RMS.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RMS.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RMVB.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RMVB.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RMVB.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RMVB.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RSML.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RSML.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RSML.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RSML.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RT.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RT.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RT.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RT.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RV.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RV.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RV.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RV.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RVX.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RVX.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RVX.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.RVX.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.SDP.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.SDP.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.SDP.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.SDP.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.SMIL.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.SMIL.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.SMIL.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.SMIL.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.WAV.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.WAV.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.WAV.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.WAV.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.wax.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.wax.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.wax.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.wax.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.wm.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.wm.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.wm.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.wm.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.wmf.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.wmf.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.wmf.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.wmf.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.wmv.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.wmv.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.wmv.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.wmv.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.wmx.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.wmx.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.wmx.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.wmx.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.wvx.6\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.wvx.6 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.wvx.6\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\RealPlayer.wvx.6\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\rtsp\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\rtsp contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\rtsp\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\rtsp\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\SSM\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\SSM contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe,1 )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\SSM\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1"
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\SSM\shell\open contains an invalid path "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" "%1" )



Scanning section:	System software settings
Entries found:	82
Entries:
	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Activision\Call of Duty Dawnville Demo
	Valuename: InstallPath
	Value: C:\CALLOF~1
	Reason: ( The Key Call of Duty Dawnville Demo under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Activision contains a bad path InstallPath for the value C:\CALLOF~1 )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Activision\Call of Duty Dawnville Demo
	Valuename: StartMenuFolder
	Value: C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Start Menu\Programs\Call of Duty
	Reason: ( The Key Call of Duty Dawnville Demo under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Activision contains a bad path StartMenuFolder for the value C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Start Menu\Programs\Call of Duty )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Adobe\Shockwave 11\location\common
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Adobe\common\
	Reason: ( The key common under key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Adobe\Shockwave 11\location contains an invalid path C:\WINDOWS\system32\Adobe\common\ )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Ahead\Shared
	Valuename: OutputPath
	Value: C:\Program Files\Ahead\MyMusic
	Reason: ( The Key Shared under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Ahead contains a bad path OutputPath for the value C:\Program Files\Ahead\MyMusic )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Clients\Media\RealOne Player\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\realplay.exe,0
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Clients\Media\RealOne Player contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\realplay.exe,0 )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Clients\Media\RealOne Player\shell\open\command
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\realplay.exe
	Reason: ( The key command under key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Clients\Media\RealOne Player\shell\open contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\realplay.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\DelphineSoft\MotoRacer2\CurrentVersion\Moto
	Valuename: DataPath
	Value: D:\ANURAG\GAMES\TOMB RAIDER-ANGEL OF DARKNESS
	Reason: ( The Key Moto under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\DelphineSoft\MotoRacer2\CurrentVersion contains a bad path DataPath for the value D:\ANURAG\GAMES\TOMB RAIDER-ANGEL OF DARKNESS )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\DelphineSoft\MotoRacer2\CurrentVersion\Moto
	Valuename: SavingPath
	Value: D:\ANURAG\GAMES\TOMB RAIDER-ANGEL OF DARKNESS\
	Reason: ( The Key Moto under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\DelphineSoft\MotoRacer2\CurrentVersion contains a bad path SavingPath for the value D:\ANURAG\GAMES\TOMB RAIDER-ANGEL OF DARKNESS\ )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\DVDVideoSoft\AppPaths
	Valuename: YouTubeDownload
	Value: C:\Program Files\Free YouTube Download\FreeYouTubeDownload.exe
	Reason: ( The Key AppPaths under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\DVDVideoSoft contains a bad path YouTubeDownload for the value C:\Program Files\Free YouTube Download\FreeYouTubeDownload.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\FullCircle\TalkBack\NullsoftWinampWin32479
	Valuename: studio.exe
	Value: C:\Program Files\Winamp3\Studio.exe
	Reason: ( The Key NullsoftWinampWin32479 under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\FullCircle\TalkBack contains a bad path studio.exe for the value C:\Program Files\Winamp3\Studio.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\IE7pro
	Valuename: path
	Value: C:\Program Files\IE7pro\
	Reason: ( The Key IE7pro under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software contains a bad path path for the value C:\Program Files\IE7pro\ )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Ion Storm\Deus Ex - Invisible War Demo
	Valuename: ION_ROOT_PC_DEMO
	Value: C:\Program Files\Deus Ex - Invisible War Demo
	Reason: ( The Key Deus Ex - Invisible War Demo under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Ion Storm contains a bad path ION_ROOT_PC_DEMO for the value C:\Program Files\Deus Ex - Invisible War Demo )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Jodix\RM MP3 Converter
	Valuename: InputFileDir
	Value: D:\SONGS\ENGLISH SONGS\unwritten\u2\
	Reason: ( The Key RM MP3 Converter under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Jodix contains a bad path InputFileDir for the value D:\SONGS\ENGLISH SONGS\unwritten\u2\ )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Jodix\RM MP3 Converter
	Valuename: OutputFileDir
	Value: D:\SONGS\ENGLISH SONGS\unwritten\u2\converted\
	Reason: ( The Key RM MP3 Converter under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Jodix contains a bad path OutputFileDir for the value D:\SONGS\ENGLISH SONGS\unwritten\u2\converted\ )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\DirectPlay\Applications\MoroRacer2
	Valuename: CurrentDirectory
	Value: D:\ANURAG\GAMES\TOMB RAIDER-ANGEL OF DARKNESS\
	Reason: ( The Key MoroRacer2 under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\DirectPlay\Applications contains a bad path CurrentDirectory for the value D:\ANURAG\GAMES\TOMB RAIDER-ANGEL OF DARKNESS\ )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\DirectPlay\Applications\MoroRacer2
	Valuename: Path
	Value: D:\ANURAG\GAMES\TOMB RAIDER-ANGEL OF DARKNESS\
	Reason: ( The Key MoroRacer2 under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\DirectPlay\Applications contains a bad path Path for the value D:\ANURAG\GAMES\TOMB RAIDER-ANGEL OF DARKNESS\ )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Intelligent Search\RNL\1.0
	Valuename: LoggingPath
	Value: %TEMP%\rnl_log.txt
	Reason: ( The Key 1.0 under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Intelligent Search\RNL contains a bad path LoggingPath for the value %TEMP%\rnl_log.txt )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk
	Valuename: path
	Value: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk
	Reason: ( The Key C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupfolder contains a bad path path for the value C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^drwatson.exe.lnk
	Valuename: path
	Value: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\drwatson.exe.lnk
	Reason: ( The Key C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^drwatson.exe.lnk under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupfolder contains a bad path path for the value C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\drwatson.exe.lnk )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^selff^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Stardock ObjectDock.lnk
	Valuename: path
	Value: C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Stardock ObjectDock.lnk
	Reason: ( The Key C:^Documents and Settings^selff^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Stardock ObjectDock.lnk under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupfolder contains a bad path path for the value C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Stardock ObjectDock.lnk )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^selff^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Stardock ObjectDock.lnk
	Valuename: command
	Value: D:\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
	Reason: ( The Key C:^Documents and Settings^selff^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Stardock ObjectDock.lnk under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupfolder contains a bad path command for the value D:\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\amva
	Valuename: command
	Value: C:\WINDOWS\system32\amvo.exe
	Reason: ( The Key amva under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg contains a bad path command for the value C:\WINDOWS\system32\amvo.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\Attractive Clock
	Valuename: command
	Value: C:\Program Files\Attractive Clock\Attractive Clock.exe
	Reason: ( The Key Attractive Clock under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg contains a bad path command for the value C:\Program Files\Attractive Clock\Attractive Clock.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\DownloadAccelerator
	Valuename: command
	Value: "C:\Program Files\DAP\DAP.EXE" /STARTUP
	Reason: ( The Key DownloadAccelerator under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg contains a bad path command for the value "C:\Program Files\DAP\DAP.EXE" /STARTUP )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\DrvIcon
	Valuename: command
	Value: C:\Program Files\Vista Drive Icon\DrvIcon.exe
	Reason: ( The Key DrvIcon under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg contains a bad path command for the value C:\Program Files\Vista Drive Icon\DrvIcon.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\Law&OrderJusticeIsServed.exe
	Valuename: command
	Value: C:\LAW&OR~1.EXE /r
	Reason: ( The Key Law&OrderJusticeIsServed.exe under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg contains a bad path command for the value C:\LAW&OR~1.EXE /r )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\lphc5v6j0ecfp
	Valuename: command
	Value: C:\WINDOWS\system32\lphc5v6j0ecfp.exe
	Reason: ( The Key lphc5v6j0ecfp under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg contains a bad path command for the value C:\WINDOWS\system32\lphc5v6j0ecfp.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\My App
	Valuename: command
	Value: C:\Program Files\Desktop Clock\Desktop Clock.exe
	Reason: ( The Key My App under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg contains a bad path command for the value C:\Program Files\Desktop Clock\Desktop Clock.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\RealPlayer
	Valuename: command
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\realplay.exe" /RunUPGToolCommandReBoot
	Reason: ( The Key RealPlayer under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg contains a bad path command for the value "C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\realplay.exe" /RunUPGToolCommandReBoot )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\sysrest32.exe
	Valuename: command
	Value: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysrest32.exe
	Reason: ( The Key sysrest32.exe under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg contains a bad path command for the value C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysrest32.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\System
	Valuename: command
	Value: C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernels88.exe
	Reason: ( The Key System under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg contains a bad path command for the value C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernels88.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\TimeSnapper
	Valuename: command
	Value: C:\Program Files\TimeSnapper\TimeSnapper.exe /a
	Reason: ( The Key TimeSnapper under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg contains a bad path command for the value C:\Program Files\TimeSnapper\TimeSnapper.exe /a )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Applets\DeluxeCD\Providers\Provider0000
	Valuename: ProviderLogo
	Value: %SystemRoot%\System32\tunes.bmp
	Reason: ( The Key Provider0000 under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Applets\DeluxeCD\Providers contains a bad path ProviderLogo for the value %SystemRoot%\System32\tunes.bmp )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Applets\DeluxeCD\Providers\Provider0001
	Valuename: ProviderLogo
	Value: %SystemRoot%\System32\n2k.bmp
	Reason: ( The Key Provider0001 under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Applets\DeluxeCD\Providers contains a bad path ProviderLogo for the value %SystemRoot%\System32\n2k.bmp )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\RPCDBurningOnArrival
	Valuename: DefaultIcon
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe",0
	Reason: ( The Key RPCDBurningOnArrival under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers contains a bad path DefaultIcon for the value "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe",0 )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\RPDeviceOnArrival
	Valuename: DefaultIcon
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe",0
	Reason: ( The Key RPDeviceOnArrival under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers contains a bad path DefaultIcon for the value "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe",0 )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\RPPlayCDAudioOnArrival
	Valuename: DefaultIcon
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe",0
	Reason: ( The Key RPPlayCDAudioOnArrival under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers contains a bad path DefaultIcon for the value "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe",0 )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\RPPlayDVDMovieOnArrival
	Valuename: DefaultIcon
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe",0
	Reason: ( The Key RPPlayDVDMovieOnArrival under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers contains a bad path DefaultIcon for the value "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe",0 )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers\RPPlayMediaOnArrival
	Valuename: DefaultIcon
	Value: "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe",0
	Reason: ( The Key RPPlayMediaOnArrival under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\AutoplayHandlers\Handlers contains a bad path DefaultIcon for the value "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe",0 )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FindExtensions\Static\RealSearch\0\DefaultIcon
	Valuename:
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpshellsearch.dll
	Reason: ( The key DefaultIcon under key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FindExtensions\Static\RealSearch\0 contains an invalid path C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpshellsearch.dll )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Url History
	Valuename: Directory
	Value: %SystemRoot%\History
	Reason: ( The Key Url History under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings contains a bad path Directory for the value %SystemRoot%\History )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media\WMSDK\sources
	Valuename: f3PopularScreensavers
	Value: C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3SCRCTR.DLL
	Reason: ( The Key sources under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media\WMSDK contains a bad path f3PopularScreensavers for the value C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\F3SCRCTR.DLL )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Mini-stream\Easy RM to MP3 Converter\UI
	Valuename: CurrentSkinPath
	Value: C:\Program Files\Easy RM to MP3 Converter\skins\MSR2
	Reason: ( The Key UI under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Mini-stream\Easy RM to MP3 Converter contains a bad path CurrentSkinPath for the value C:\Program Files\Easy RM to MP3 Converter\skins\MSR2 )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Mini-stream\Easy RM to MP3 Converter\UI
	Valuename: OutputDirectry1
	Value: c:\temp
	Reason: ( The Key UI under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Mini-stream\Easy RM to MP3 Converter contains a bad path OutputDirectry1 for the value c:\temp )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Mozilla\Firefox\Extensions
	Valuename: {ABDE892B-13A8-4d1b-88E6-365A6E755758}
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\browserrecord
	Reason: ( The Key Extensions under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Mozilla\Firefox contains a bad path {ABDE892B-13A8-4d1b-88E6-365A6E755758} for the value C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\browserrecord )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Mozilla\Mozilla Firefox\3.0.5 (en-US)\Main
	Valuename: Program Folder Path
	Value: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start MenuDir
	Reason: ( The Key Main under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Mozilla\Mozilla Firefox\3.0.5 (en-US) contains a bad path Program Folder Path for the value C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start MenuDir )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nppl3260;version=6.0.11.3088
	Valuename: Path
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nppl3260.dll
	Reason: ( The Key @real.com/nppl3260;version=6.0.11.3088 under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\MozillaPlugins contains a bad path Path for the value C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nppl3260.dll )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nppl3260;version=6.0.11.3088
	Valuename: XPTPath
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nppl3260.xpt
	Reason: ( The Key @real.com/nppl3260;version=6.0.11.3088 under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\MozillaPlugins contains a bad path XPTPath for the value C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nppl3260.xpt )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprjplug;version=1.0.2.3146
	Valuename: Path
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nprjplug.dll
	Reason: ( The Key @real.com/nprjplug;version=1.0.2.3146 under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\MozillaPlugins contains a bad path Path for the value C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nprjplug.dll )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprpjplug;version=6.0.11.3006
	Valuename: Path
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nprpjplug.dll
	Reason: ( The Key @real.com/nprpjplug;version=6.0.11.3006 under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\MozillaPlugins contains a bad path Path for the value C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nprpjplug.dll )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nsJSRealPlayerPlugin;version=
	Valuename: XPTPath
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nsJSRealPlayerPlugin.xpt
	Reason: ( The Key @real.com/nsJSRealPlayerPlugin;version= under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\MozillaPlugins contains a bad path XPTPath for the value C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nsJSRealPlayerPlugin.xpt )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/RhapsodyPlayerEngine,version=1.0
	Valuename: Path
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RhapsodyPlayerEngine\nprhapengine.dll
	Reason: ( The Key @real.com/RhapsodyPlayerEngine,version=1.0 under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\MozillaPlugins contains a bad path Path for the value C:\Program Files\Real\RhapsodyPlayerEngine\nprhapengine.dll )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/RhapsodyPlayerEngine,version=1.0
	Valuename: XPTPath
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RhapsodyPlayerEngine\nsIRhapsodyPlayerEngine.xpt
	Reason: ( The Key @real.com/RhapsodyPlayerEngine,version=1.0 under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\MozillaPlugins contains a bad path XPTPath for the value C:\Program Files\Real\RhapsodyPlayerEngine\nsIRhapsodyPlayerEngine.xpt )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\PopCap\Insaniquarium\ScreenSaver
	Valuename: Directory
	Value: D:\Games\Insaniquarium Deluxe
	Reason: ( The Key ScreenSaver under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\PopCap\Insaniquarium contains a bad path Directory for the value D:\Games\Insaniquarium Deluxe )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Remedy Entertainment\Max Payne 2\Installation
	Valuename: ExePath
	Value: D:\ANURAG\GAMES\MAX PAYNE 2\MaxPayne2.exe
	Reason: ( The Key Installation under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Remedy Entertainment\Max Payne 2 contains a bad path ExePath for the value D:\ANURAG\GAMES\MAX PAYNE 2\MaxPayne2.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo
	Valuename: InstallDir
	Value: c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO
	Reason: ( The Key PGA2000Demo under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line contains a bad path InstallDir for the value c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo
	Valuename: CourseManager
	Value: c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\bin
	Reason: ( The Key PGA2000Demo under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line contains a bad path CourseManager for the value c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\bin )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo
	Valuename: IntroBMP
	Value: c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\end.bmp
	Reason: ( The Key PGA2000Demo under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line contains a bad path IntroBMP for the value c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\end.bmp )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo
	Valuename: EndingBMP
	Value: c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\end.bmp
	Reason: ( The Key PGA2000Demo under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line contains a bad path EndingBMP for the value c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\end.bmp )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo
	Valuename: SwapFiles
	Value: c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\SwapFiles
	Reason: ( The Key PGA2000Demo under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line contains a bad path SwapFiles for the value c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\SwapFiles )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo\Courses\{0DDA9DCB-1E2F-44FF-A45E-B0A4902BF9F1}
	Valuename: Filename
	Value: c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\courses\ptodemo\pto_d.crs
	Reason: ( The Key {0DDA9DCB-1E2F-44FF-A45E-B0A4902BF9F1} under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo\Courses contains a bad path Filename for the value c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\courses\ptodemo\pto_d.crs )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo\Courses\{0DDA9DCB-1E2F-44FF-A45E-B0A4902BF9F1}
	Valuename: AVI
	Value: C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Local Settings\Temp\WZS5DC.tmp\courses\ptodemo\pto.avi
	Reason: ( The Key {0DDA9DCB-1E2F-44FF-A45E-B0A4902BF9F1} under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo\Courses contains a bad path AVI for the value C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Local Settings\Temp\WZS5DC.tmp\courses\ptodemo\pto.avi )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo\Courses\{0DDA9DCB-1E2F-44FF-A45E-B0A4902BF9F1}
	Valuename: Music
	Value: c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\courses\ptodemo\pto.wav
	Reason: ( The Key {0DDA9DCB-1E2F-44FF-A45E-B0A4902BF9F1} under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo\Courses contains a bad path Music for the value c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\courses\ptodemo\pto.wav )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo\Courses\{0DDA9DCB-1E2F-44FF-A45E-B0A4902BF9F1}
	Valuename: Picture
	Value: c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\courses\ptodemo\pto.bmp
	Reason: ( The Key {0DDA9DCB-1E2F-44FF-A45E-B0A4902BF9F1} under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo\Courses contains a bad path Picture for the value c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\courses\ptodemo\pto.bmp )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo\Libraries\{7140763F-319B-4C01-B160-1A192F573D42}
	Valuename: FileName
	Value: c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\courses\ptodemo\pto_d.clb
	Reason: ( The Key {7140763F-319B-4C01-B160-1A192F573D42} under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo\Libraries contains a bad path FileName for the value c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\courses\ptodemo\pto_d.clb )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo\Script\Basic
	Valuename: InstallDir
	Value: c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\Sounds\Basic
	Reason: ( The Key Basic under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo\Script contains a bad path InstallDir for the value c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\Sounds\Basic )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo\Script\FMotions
	Valuename: InstallDir
	Value: c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\bin
	Reason: ( The Key FMotions under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo\Script contains a bad path InstallDir for the value c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\bin )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo\Script\FUser
	Valuename: InstallDir
	Value: C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Local Settings\Temp\WZS5DC.tmp\sounds\cf2
	Reason: ( The Key FUser under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo\Script contains a bad path InstallDir for the value C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Local Settings\Temp\WZS5DC.tmp\sounds\cf2 )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo\Script\Interface
	Valuename: InstallDir
	Value: c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\Sounds\Interface
	Reason: ( The Key Interface under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo\Script contains a bad path InstallDir for the value c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\Sounds\Interface )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo\Script\MMotions
	Valuename: InstallDir
	Value: c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\bin
	Reason: ( The Key MMotions under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo\Script contains a bad path InstallDir for the value c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\bin )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo\Script\MUser
	Valuename: InstallDir
	Value: C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Local Settings\Temp\WZS5DC.tmp\sounds\cm2
	Reason: ( The Key MUser under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo\Script contains a bad path InstallDir for the value C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Local Settings\Temp\WZS5DC.tmp\sounds\cm2 )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo\Script\Music
	Valuename: InstallDir
	Value: c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\Sounds\Music
	Reason: ( The Key Music under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo\Script contains a bad path InstallDir for the value c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\Sounds\Music )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo\Script\Seasons
	Valuename: InstallDir
	Value: c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\Seasons
	Reason: ( The Key Seasons under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra On-Line\PGA2000Demo\Script contains a bad path InstallDir for the value c:\pga golf championship 2000\PGA2000DEMO\Seasons )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Sierra OnLine
	Valuename: SIGSPAT
	Value: C:\Program Files\Sierra On-Line\SIGSPAT.EXE
	Reason: ( The Key Sierra OnLine under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software contains a bad path SIGSPAT for the value C:\Program Files\Sierra On-Line\SIGSPAT.EXE )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Trymedia Systems\ActiveMARK Software\28ED9407B999BEA798FCA6B6532A94A1
	Valuename: path
	Value: D:\The Apprentice Los Angeles\TheApprenticeLosAngeles.exe
	Reason: ( The Key 28ED9407B999BEA798FCA6B6532A94A1 under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Trymedia Systems\ActiveMARK Software contains a bad path path for the value D:\The Apprentice Los Angeles\TheApprenticeLosAngeles.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Trymedia Systems\ActiveMARK Software\67222E0C9F58BE14AF5CCE1D09423CF9
	Valuename: path
	Value: C:\Bus Driver\busdriver.exe
	Reason: ( The Key 67222E0C9F58BE14AF5CCE1D09423CF9 under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Trymedia Systems\ActiveMARK Software contains a bad path path for the value C:\Bus Driver\busdriver.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Trymedia Systems\ActiveMARK Software\C8B5D82981B66006FFD4AFFB3B9511A9
	Valuename: path
	Value: D:\ANURAG\GAMES\PROJECT EDEN\Eden.exe
	Reason: ( The Key C8B5D82981B66006FFD4AFFB3B9511A9 under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Trymedia Systems\ActiveMARK Software contains a bad path path for the value D:\ANURAG\GAMES\PROJECT EDEN\Eden.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Ubisoft\Prince of Persia Warrior Within\1.00.999
	Valuename: Product_Path
	Value: C:\POPWAR~1
	Reason: ( The Key 1.00.999 under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Ubisoft\Prince of Persia Warrior Within contains a bad path Product_Path for the value C:\POPWAR~1 )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Ubisoft\Prince of Persia Warrior Within\1.00.999
	Valuename: Profiles_Path
	Value: C:\POPWAR~1
	Reason: ( The Key 1.00.999 under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Ubisoft\Prince of Persia Warrior Within contains a bad path Profiles_Path for the value C:\POPWAR~1 )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Unreal Technology\Installed Apps\UT2004-Demo
	Valuename: Folder
	Value: C:\UT2004Demo
	Reason: ( The Key UT2004-Demo under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Unreal Technology\Installed Apps contains a bad path Folder for the value C:\UT2004Demo )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\VideoConverter
	Valuename: Path
	Value: C:\Program Files\A123 Mp4 to AVI WMV DVD MPEG MOV Converter\A123Converter.exe
	Reason: ( The Key VideoConverter under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software contains a bad path Path for the value C:\Program Files\A123 Mp4 to AVI WMV DVD MPEG MOV Converter\A123Converter.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WALL-E
	Valuename: GamePath
	Value: D:\ANURAG\GAMES\WALL-E
	Reason: ( The Key WALL-E under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software contains a bad path GamePath for the value D:\ANURAG\GAMES\WALL-E )



Scanning section:	Shared DLLs section
Entries found:	108
Entries:
	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-dan.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-dan.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-cht.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-cht.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-nld.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-nld.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-fra.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-fra.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-deu.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-deu.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ita.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ita.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-jpn.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-jpn.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-kor.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-kor.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-nor.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-nor.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ptg.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ptg.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-rus.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-rus.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-esp.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-esp.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-fin.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-fin.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ptb.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ptb.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-chs.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-chs.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-plk.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-plk.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-csy.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-csy.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-sky.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-sky.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-slv.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-slv.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-hun.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-hun.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-tha.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-tha.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-trk.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-trk.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ell.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ell.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-esl.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-esl.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Chs.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Chs.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Cht.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Cht.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Deu.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Deu.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Esp.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Esp.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Fra.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Fra.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Ita.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Ita.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Jpn.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Jpn.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Kor.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Kor.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Nld.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Nld.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Ptg.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Ptg.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_chs.chm
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_chs.chm for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_cht.chm
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_cht.chm for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_deu.chm
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_deu.chm for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_esl.chm
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_esl.chm for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_esp.chm
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_esp.chm for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_fra.chm
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_fra.chm for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_ita.chm
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_ita.chm for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_jpn.chm
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_jpn.chm for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_kor.chm
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_kor.chm for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_nld.chm
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_nld.chm for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_ptg.chm
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_ptg.chm for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\WINDOWS\system32\pxwma.dll
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\WINDOWS\system32\pxwma.dll for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\NPSWF32.dll
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\NPSWF32.dll for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\0701\Intel32\iscript.dll
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\0701\Intel32\iscript.dll for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\0701\Intel32\ctor.dll
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\0701\Intel32\ctor.dll for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\0701\Intel32\iuser.dll
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\0701\Intel32\iuser.dll for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\0701\Intel32\IGDI.dll
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\0701\Intel32\IGDI.dll for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\WINDOWS\system32\pxinsi64.exe
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\WINDOWS\system32\pxinsi64.exe for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\WINDOWS\system32\pxcpyi64.exe
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\WINDOWS\system32\pxcpyi64.exe for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\MegauploadToolbar\megauploadtoolbar.dll
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\MegauploadToolbar\megauploadtoolbar.dll for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-dan.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-dan.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-cht.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-cht.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-nld.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-nld.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-fra.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-fra.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-deu.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-deu.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ita.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ita.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-jpn.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-jpn.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-kor.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-kor.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-nor.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-nor.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ptg.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ptg.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-rus.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-rus.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-esp.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-esp.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-fin.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-fin.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ptb.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ptb.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-chs.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-chs.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-plk.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-plk.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-csy.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-csy.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-sky.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-sky.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-slv.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-slv.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-hun.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-hun.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-tha.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-tha.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-trk.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-trk.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ell.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ell.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-esl.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-esl.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Chs.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Chs.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Cht.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Cht.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Deu.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Deu.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Esp.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Esp.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Fra.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Fra.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Ita.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Ita.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Jpn.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Jpn.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Kor.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Kor.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Nld.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Nld.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Ptg.nls
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Ptg.nls for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_chs.chm
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_chs.chm for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_cht.chm
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_cht.chm for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_deu.chm
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_deu.chm for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_esl.chm
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_esl.chm for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_esp.chm
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_esp.chm for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_fra.chm
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_fra.chm for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_ita.chm
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_ita.chm for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_jpn.chm
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_jpn.chm for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_kor.chm
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_kor.chm for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_nld.chm
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_nld.chm for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_ptg.chm
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_ptg.chm for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\WINDOWS\system32\pxwma.dll
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\WINDOWS\system32\pxwma.dll for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\NPSWF32.dll
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\NPSWF32.dll for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\0701\Intel32\iscript.dll
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\0701\Intel32\iscript.dll for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\0701\Intel32\ctor.dll
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\0701\Intel32\ctor.dll for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\0701\Intel32\iuser.dll
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\0701\Intel32\iuser.dll for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\0701\Intel32\IGDI.dll
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\0701\Intel32\IGDI.dll for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\WINDOWS\system32\pxinsi64.exe
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\WINDOWS\system32\pxinsi64.exe for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\WINDOWS\system32\pxcpyi64.exe
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\WINDOWS\system32\pxcpyi64.exe for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
	Valuename: C:\Program Files\MegauploadToolbar\megauploadtoolbar.dll
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key SharedDlls under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion contains a bad path C:\Program Files\MegauploadToolbar\megauploadtoolbar.dll for the value )



Scanning section:	File extensions
Entries found:	144
Entries:
	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.001
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .001 under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.3g2\OpenWithList
	Valuename: a
	Value: RealPlay.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.3g2 contains a bad path a for the value RealPlay.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.3gb
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .3gb under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.3gp\OpenWithList
	Valuename: b
	Value: realplay.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.3gp contains a bad path b for the value realplay.exe )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.aac\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.File
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.aac contains a bad path Winamp.File for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.adf
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .adf under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.aif\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.File
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.aif contains a bad path Winamp.File for the value )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.aiff\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.File
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.aiff contains a bad path Winamp.File for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.AND
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .AND under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.asf\OpenWithList
	Valuename: c
	Value: realplay.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.asf contains a bad path c for the value realplay.exe )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.asf\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.File
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.asf contains a bad path Winamp.File for the value )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.asx\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.PlayList
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.asx contains a bad path Winamp.PlayList for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.au\OpenWithList
	Valuename: a
	Value: RealPlay.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.au contains a bad path a for the value RealPlay.exe )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.au\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.File
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.au contains a bad path Winamp.File for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.avi\OpenWithList
	Valuename: a
	Value: RealPlay.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.avi contains a bad path a for the value RealPlay.exe )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.avi\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.File
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.avi contains a bad path Winamp.File for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.BAK
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .BAK under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.bf
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .bf under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.bik\OpenWithList
	Valuename: b
	Value: realplay.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.bik contains a bad path b for the value realplay.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.bik\OpenWithList
	Valuename: c
	Value: setup_wm.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.bik contains a bad path c for the value setup_wm.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.bin\OpenWithList
	Valuename: a
	Value: realplay.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.bin contains a bad path a for the value realplay.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.bmp\OpenWithList
	Valuename: e
	Value: Paint.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.bmp contains a bad path e for the value Paint.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.C\OpenWithList
	Valuename: b
	Value: WORDPAD.EXE
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.C contains a bad path b for the value WORDPAD.EXE )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.C\OpenWithList
	Valuename: e
	Value: Turbo C++.pif
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.C contains a bad path e for the value Turbo C++.pif )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.C\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: cfile
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.C contains a bad path cfile for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.c49
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .c49 under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.cda\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.File
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.cda contains a bad path Winamp.File for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.cfg
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .cfg under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.cfge
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .cfge under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.clt
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .clt under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.cpl\OpenWithList
	Valuename: a
	Value: LClock.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.cpl contains a bad path a for the value LClock.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.CPP\OpenWithList
	Valuename: b
	Value: Turbo C++.pif
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.CPP contains a bad path b for the value Turbo C++.pif )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.CPP\OpenWithList
	Valuename: c
	Value: msdev.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.CPP contains a bad path c for the value msdev.exe )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.CPP\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: cppfile
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.CPP contains a bad path cppfile for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.cs
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .cs under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.csm
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .csm under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.cue
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .cue under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.cxx\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: cxxfile
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.cxx contains a bad path cxxfile for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.DAH
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .DAH under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.dat\OpenWithList
	Valuename: a
	Value: realplay.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.dat contains a bad path a for the value realplay.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.dat\OpenWithList
	Valuename: e
	Value: setup_wm.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.dat contains a bad path e for the value setup_wm.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.divx\OpenWithList
	Valuename: a
	Value: realplay.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.divx contains a bad path a for the value realplay.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.djvu
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .djvu under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.dso
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .dso under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.dsw
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .dsw under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.dta
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .dta under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.flv\OpenWithList
	Valuename: a
	Value: RealPlay.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.flv contains a bad path a for the value RealPlay.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.flv\OpenWithList
	Valuename: b
	Value: setup_wm.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.flv contains a bad path b for the value setup_wm.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.gb
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .gb under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.gba
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .gba under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.gbc
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .gbc under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.gsx
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .gsx under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.H\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: hfile
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.H contains a bad path hfile for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.hdr
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .hdr under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.hpp\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: hppfile
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.hpp contains a bad path hppfile for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.html\OpenWithList
	Valuename: d
	Value: zt.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.html contains a bad path d for the value zt.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.html#
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .html# under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.hxx\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: hxxfile
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.hxx contains a bad path hxxfile for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.img
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .img under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.INP
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .INP under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.int\OpenWithList
	Valuename: a
	Value: realplay.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.int contains a bad path a for the value realplay.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.ips\OpenWithList
	Valuename: a
	Value: Visual Boy Advance.lnk
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.ips contains a bad path a for the value Visual Boy Advance.lnk )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.ivr\OpenWithList
	Valuename: a
	Value: RealPlay.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.ivr contains a bad path a for the value RealPlay.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.jgif
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .jgif under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.jpg\OpenWithList
	Valuename: c
	Value: webshots.scr
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.jpg contains a bad path c for the value webshots.scr )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.jpg\OpenWithList
	Valuename: f
	Value: ImageConverter.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.jpg contains a bad path f for the value ImageConverter.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.kgb\OpenWithList
	Valuename: a
	Value: kgb_arch_decompress.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.kgb contains a bad path a for the value kgb_arch_decompress.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.LST
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .LST under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.m2v\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.File
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.m2v contains a bad path Winamp.File for the value )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.m3u\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.PlayList
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.m3u contains a bad path Winamp.PlayList for the value )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.m4a\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.File
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.m4a contains a bad path Winamp.File for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.megamanager
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .megamanager under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mid\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.File
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mid contains a bad path Winamp.File for the value )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.midi\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.File
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.midi contains a bad path Winamp.File for the value )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mod\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.File
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mod contains a bad path Winamp.File for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mov\OpenWithList
	Valuename: b
	Value: realplay.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mov contains a bad path b for the value realplay.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mov\OpenWithList
	Valuename: d
	Value: setup_wm.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mov contains a bad path d for the value setup_wm.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mov\OpenWithList
	Valuename: e
	Value: QuickTimePlayer.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mov contains a bad path e for the value QuickTimePlayer.exe )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mp1\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.File
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mp1 contains a bad path Winamp.File for the value )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mp2\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.File
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mp2 contains a bad path Winamp.File for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mp3\OpenWithList
	Valuename: a
	Value: Studio.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mp3 contains a bad path a for the value Studio.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mp3\OpenWithList
	Valuename: d
	Value: RealPlay.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mp3 contains a bad path d for the value RealPlay.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mp3\OpenWithList
	Valuename: f
	Value: DAP.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mp3 contains a bad path f for the value DAP.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mp3\OpenWithList
	Valuename: g
	Value: trueplay.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mp3 contains a bad path g for the value trueplay.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mp3\OpenWithList
	Valuename: i
	Value: winamp3.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mp3 contains a bad path i for the value winamp3.exe )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mp3\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.File
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mp3 contains a bad path Winamp.File for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mp4\OpenWithList
	Valuename: a
	Value: RealPlay.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mp4 contains a bad path a for the value RealPlay.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mp4\OpenWithList
	Valuename: d
	Value: Shortcut to Classic.wmz.lnk
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mp4 contains a bad path d for the value Shortcut to Classic.wmz.lnk )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mp4\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.File
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mp4 contains a bad path Winamp.File for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.mpe4
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .mpe4 under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mpeg\OpenWithList
	Valuename: a
	Value: RealPlay.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mpeg contains a bad path a for the value RealPlay.exe )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mpeg\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.File
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mpeg contains a bad path Winamp.File for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mpg\OpenWithList
	Valuename: a
	Value: RealPlay.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mpg contains a bad path a for the value RealPlay.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mpg\OpenWithList
	Valuename: b
	Value: setup_wm.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mpg contains a bad path b for the value setup_wm.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mpg\OpenWithList
	Valuename: c
	Value: Windows XP.wmz
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mpg contains a bad path c for the value Windows XP.wmz )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mpg\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.File
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mpg contains a bad path Winamp.File for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.nds
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .nds under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.ogg\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.File
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.ogg contains a bad path Winamp.File for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.ori
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .ori under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.partial
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .partial under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.pat
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .pat under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.pf
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .pf under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.PIX
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .PIX under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.pls\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.PlayList
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.pls contains a bad path Winamp.PlayList for the value )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.qt\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: QuickTime.qt
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.qt contains a bad path QuickTime.qt for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.ram\OpenWithList
	Valuename: a
	Value: RealPlay.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.ram contains a bad path a for the value RealPlay.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rar\OpenWithList
	Valuename: e
	Value: RapidLeecher.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rar contains a bad path e for the value RapidLeecher.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.rg
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .rg under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rm\OpenWithList
	Valuename: a
	Value: Studio.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rm contains a bad path a for the value Studio.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rm\OpenWithList
	Valuename: c
	Value: RealPlay.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rm contains a bad path c for the value RealPlay.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rm\OpenWithList
	Valuename: d
	Value: trueplay.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rm contains a bad path d for the value trueplay.exe )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rmi\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.File
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.rmi contains a bad path Winamp.File for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.rnx
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .rnx under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.sa1
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .sa1 under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.sa2
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .sa2 under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.sav
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .sav under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.sfv
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .sfv under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.sg1
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .sg1 under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.sg2
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .sg2 under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.sgm
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .sgm under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.sig
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .sig under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.SMC\OpenWithList
	Valuename: a
	Value: KGEN.EXE
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.SMC contains a bad path a for the value KGEN.EXE )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.SMD\OpenWithList
	Valuename: a
	Value: KGEN.EXE
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.SMD contains a bad path a for the value KGEN.EXE )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.snd\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.File
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.snd contains a bad path Winamp.File for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.swf\OpenWithList
	Valuename: c
	Value: realplay.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.swf contains a bad path c for the value realplay.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.swf\OpenWithList
	Valuename: d
	Value: SWFQuicker.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.swf contains a bad path d for the value SWFQuicker.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.txt\OpenWithList
	Valuename: f
	Value: ViStart.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.txt contains a bad path f for the value ViStart.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.VCD\OpenWithList
	Valuename: a
	Value: trueplay.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.VCD contains a bad path a for the value trueplay.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.VCD\OpenWithList
	Valuename: b
	Value: realplay.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.VCD contains a bad path b for the value realplay.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.ver
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .ver under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.wal\OpenWithList
	Valuename: a
	Value: winamp3.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.wal contains a bad path a for the value winamp3.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.wav\OpenWithList
	Valuename: b
	Value: RealPlay.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.wav contains a bad path b for the value RealPlay.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.wav\OpenWithList
	Valuename: c
	Value: Natural Voice Reader.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.wav contains a bad path c for the value Natural Voice Reader.exe )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.wav\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.File
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.wav contains a bad path Winamp.File for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.wlf\OpenWithList
	Valuename: a
	Value: EVwiz63c.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.wlf contains a bad path a for the value EVwiz63c.exe )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.wma\OpenWithList
	Valuename: b
	Value: RealPlay.exe
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.wma contains a bad path b for the value RealPlay.exe )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.wma\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.File
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.wma contains a bad path Winamp.File for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.wmd
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .wmd under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.wmf\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: WindowsMetafile
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.wmf contains a bad path WindowsMetafile for the value )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.wmv\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.File
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.wmv contains a bad path Winamp.File for the value )


	Entry: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.wpl\OpenWithProgids
	Valuename: Winamp.PlayList
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithProgids under Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.wpl contains a bad path Winamp.PlayList for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\.z64
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key .z64 under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.zip\OpenWithList
	Valuename: d
	Value: DAP.EXE
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.zip contains a bad path d for the value DAP.EXE )


	Entry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts\OpenWithList
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key OpenWithList under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\microsoft\windows\currentVersion\explorer\fileexts contains a bad path for the value )



Scanning section:	Startup section
Entries found:	0
Entries:

Scanning section:	Sound and app events
Entries found:	0
Entries:

Scanning section:	Uninstall sections
Entries found:	6
Entries:
	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\IDNMitigationAPIs
	Valuename: UninstallString
	Value: "C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstallIDNMitigationAPIs$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
	Reason: ( The IDNMitigationAPIs key doesn't contain any values needed by Windows for uninstallation and can be removed safely. )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\NLSDownlevelMapping
	Valuename: UninstallString
	Value: "C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstallNLSDownlevelMapping$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
	Reason: ( The NLSDownlevelMapping key doesn't contain any values needed by Windows for uninstallation and can be removed safely. )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\RealPlayer 6.0
	Valuename: DisplayIcon
	Value: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\realplay.exe
	Reason: ( The RealPlayer 6.0 key doesn't contain any values needed by Windows for uninstallation and can be removed safely. )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Sonic 3D Blast_is1
	Valuename: UninstallString
	Value: "D:\ANURAG\GAMES\SONIC 3D BLAST\unins000.exe"
	Reason: ( The Sonic 3D Blast_is1 key doesn't contain any values needed by Windows for uninstallation and can be removed safely. )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Windows XP Service Pack
	Valuename: UninstallString
	Value: "C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstall$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
	Reason: ( The Windows XP Service Pack key doesn't contain any values needed by Windows for uninstallation and can be removed safely. )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{EFE1AB94-5466-4B6E-BE31-FF4C115FD25D}
	Valuename: DisplayIcon
	Value: D:\ANURAG\GAMES\MAX PAYNE 2\MaxPayne2.exe
	Reason: ( The {EFE1AB94-5466-4B6E-BE31-FF4C115FD25D} key doesn't contain any values needed by Windows for uninstallation and can be removed safely. )



Scanning section:	Fonts section
Entries found:	0
Entries:

Scanning section:	Help section
Entries found:	5
Entries:
	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Help
	Valuename: nwind9.cnt
	Value: C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\Samples\
	Reason: ( The Key Help under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows contains a bad path nwind9.cnt for the value C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\Samples\ )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Help
	Valuename: nwind9.hlp
	Value: C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\Samples\
	Reason: ( The Key Help under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows contains a bad path nwind9.hlp for the value C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\Samples\ )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Help
	Valuename: nwindcs9.cnt
	Value: C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\Samples\
	Reason: ( The Key Help under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows contains a bad path nwindcs9.cnt for the value C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\Samples\ )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Help
	Valuename: nwindcs9.hlp
	Value: C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\Samples\
	Reason: ( The Key Help under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows contains a bad path nwindcs9.hlp for the value C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\Samples\ )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Help
	Valuename: fpmmcglo.hlp
	Value: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Server Extensions\50\bin\1033\
	Reason: ( The Key Help under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows contains a bad path fpmmcglo.hlp for the value C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Server Extensions\50\bin\1033\ )



Scanning section:	Application paths
Entries found:	14
Entries:
	Entry: SOFTWARE\Classes\Applications\mstsc.exe\shell\edit\command
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key command under SOFTWARE\Classes\Applications\mstsc.exe\shell\edit contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\Cg_demo.exe
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key Cg_demo.exe under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\Duke Nukem.exe
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key Duke Nukem.exe under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\Eden.exe
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key Eden.exe under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\gta2.exe
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key gta2.exe under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\IEAKWIZ.EXE
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key IEAKWIZ.EXE under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\Moto.exe
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key Moto.exe under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\oe.exe
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key oe.exe under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\pgagolf.exe
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key pgagolf.exe under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\realplay.exe
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key realplay.exe under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\table30.exe
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key table30.exe under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\tr3gold.exe
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key tr3gold.exe under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\WRITE.EXE
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key WRITE.EXE under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths contains a bad path for the value )


	Entry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\yourapp.Exe
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The Key yourapp.Exe under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths contains a bad path for the value )



Scanning section:	System drivers
Entries found:	0
Entries:

Scanning section:	Shared folders
Entries found:	0
Entries:

Scanning section:	Invalid shortcuts
Entries found:	3
Entries:
	Entry: C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Entertainment\RealPlayer.lnk
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The shortcut RealPlayer.lnk in the folder C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Entertainment is linked to a missing target. )


	Entry: C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Start Menu\Programs\CAPCOM\RESIDENT EVIL2\RESIDENT EVIL2.lnk
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The shortcut RESIDENT EVIL2.lnk in the folder C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Start Menu\Programs\CAPCOM\RESIDENT EVIL2 is linked to a missing target. )


	Entry: C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Start Menu\Programs\CAPCOM\RESIDENT EVIL2\Uninstall.lnk
	Valuename:
	Value:
	Reason: ( The shortcut Uninstall.lnk in the folder C:\Documents and Settings\selff\Start Menu\Programs\CAPCOM\RESIDENT EVIL2 is linked to a missing target. )


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Jan 31, 2009)

That is an infected PC! Place a check near every one of those entries that I have made '*bold'* and fix them:-



callmeastha said:


> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
> Scan saved at 2:46:03 PM, on 1/31/2009
> Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16762)
> ...



Also, this one here:"O7 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1", has disabled your registry editor. Fix these entries soon.

Also, to re-enable task manager, fire up regedit.exe after you fix it and go to:

```
HKEY_CURRENT_USER>Software>Microsoft>Windows>CurrentVersion>Policies>System
```

Find the 'DisableTaskMgr' key and delete it! There, thats done!


----------



## callmeastha (Jan 31, 2009)

1.my mcafee has some problem , ever since this virus, and i cannot uninstall it.it says mcafee security html dialog has encountered a problem and needs to close.this means i canno install any other anti virus as they all ask me to uninstall mcafee first.
2.my IE has a problem-i use mozilla-so online scans don't work as they all need internet explorer.trend micro online scan works on mozilla but the website just doesn't open.

pls helpppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Jan 31, 2009)

^^Just fix those errors by placing a check next to the highlighted entries in the post above you(Post #7) and then clicking on fix in HijackThis. That WILL fix most of your problems with IE. Download SUPERAntiSpyware after that and run a full system scan.

As for mcafee, try reinstalling it or repairing the install and then uninstall it.

Hope this helps,
Alexanderthegreat


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 31, 2009)

Better yet, restart your PC and log on as admin in safe mode. Download and run Malwarebytes as well SUPERAntiSpyware. That should take care of all the bad guys.


----------

